# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  DOKTRINA - Kapitulli II. Simboli i Besimit

## Albo

*Besorja e Nikeas*

*Besorja e Nikeas* duhet të quhet Besorja Nikeo-Konstandinopolitane, meqenëse ajo u formulua në Sinodin e Parë Ekumenik të Nikeas (325) dhe në Sinodin e Dytë Ekumenik të Konstandinopojës (381).

Në Kishën Orthodokse Besorja quhet zakonisht *Simboli i Besimit*, që do të thotë literalisht "mbajtja së bashku" dhe "shprehja" ose "rrëfimi" i besimit.

Në Kishën e hershme ekzistonin forma të ndryshme të pohimit të besimit të krishterë; domethë-në "besore" të ndryshme. Këto besore ishin për-dorur fillimisht në lidhje me Pagëzimin. Përpara se të pagëzohej një person duhet të pohonte besimin. Besorja më e yjetër e krishterë ishte ndoshta po-himi i thjeshtë i besimit që Jisui është Krishti, d.m.th. Mesia; dhe që Krishti është Zot. Duke e pohuar publikisht këtë besim, personi mund të pagëzohej në Krishtin, duke vdekur dhe duke u ngjallur me Të, në Jetën e Re të Mbretërisë së Pe-rëndisë në emrin e Atit dhe të Birit dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë.

Me kalimin e kohës, vende të ndryshme kishin pohime të ndryshme besoresh, të gjitha, duke po-huar të njëjtin besim, por, duke përdorur forma e shprehje të ndryshme. Këto forma besoresh u bë-në më të zgjeruara dhe më të detajuara, sidomos në ato zona ku pati debate rreth besimit dhe ku lindën herezira të ndryshme.

Në shekullin e katërt lindi një konflikt i madh në Krishtërimin rreth natyrës së Birit të Perëndisë (i quajtur, gjithashtu në Shkrimin Fjalë ose Logos). Disa thanë që Biri i Perëndisë ishte një krijesë, si çdo gjë tjetër e krijuar nga Perëndia. Të tjerë e kundërshtuan, duke thënë se Biri i Perëndisë ishte i përjetshëm, hyjnor dhe i pakrijuar. Për këtë arsye u mbajtën shumë sinode, të cilët bënë shumë for-mulime të besimit rreth natyrës së Birit të Perëndisë. Konflikti u përhap në tërë botën e krish-terë. Për këtë arësye, perandori Konstandin thirri në Nikea në vitin 325 një sinod ekumenik. Ky sinod formuloi Simbolin e Besimit, që u pranua nga Kisha Orthodhokse, si shprehje e pastër e besimit. Ky sinod është quajtur Sinodi i Parë Ekumenik dhe ky ishte formulimi:




> *Ne besojmë në një Perëndi, Atë të Tërëfuqishëm, krijues të qiellit dhe të dheut dhe të gjithë të dukurave dhe të padukurave. Dhe në një Zot Jisu Krishtin, Birin e Perëndisë, të vetëmlindurin, që lindi prej Atit përpara gjithë shekujve. Dritë prej Drite, Perëndi të vërtetë prej Perëndie të vërtetë, të lindur, jo të bërë, që ka të qenët një me Atin, me anën e të cilit u bënë të gjitha. Që për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë, zbriti prej qiejve, edhe u mishërua prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë edhe Virgjëreshës Mari dhe u bë njeri. Dhe u kryqëzua për ne në kohën e Pontit Pilat, dhe pësoi e u varros, Dhe u ngjall të tretën ditë sipas Shkrimeve. Dhe u ngjit në qiejt dhe rri në të djathtë të Atit. Dhe do të vijë përsëri me lavdi të gjykojë të gjallët dhe të vdekurit, mbretëria e të cilit nuk do të këtë mbarim.
> *


Mbas debatit rreth Birit të Perëndisë, Fjalës Hyjnore, lindi një tjetër debat, që lidhej në mënyrë esenciale me të, debati rreth Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Formulimi që u hartua në Sinodin e Konstandi-nopojës më 381, që njihet si Sinodi i Dytë Ekumenik, i dha fund këtij debati. Formulimi i këtij sinodi iu shtua deklarimit të Nikeas:



> *
> Dhe (ne besojmë) në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot, jetëbërës, që buron prej Atit, që adhurohet e lavdërohet bashkë me Atin e me Birin, që foli me anën e profetëve. Në një Kishë të shenjtë, të përgjithshme dhe apostolike. Pohoj një pagëzim për ndjesën e mëkateve. Pres ngjalljen e të vdekurve. Dhe jetën e ardhshme të amëshuar. Amin.*


Ky Simbol i plotë i Besimit u adoptua në tërë Kishën. U vendos në formën e vetës së parë njëjës "Unë besoj" dhe u përdor si pohimi zyrtar i besi-mit nga personi (ose nuni) gjatë pagëzimit. Gjithashtu, përdoret si pohim i besimit kur një i krishterë joorthodhoks dëshiron të hyjë në kungimin e Kishës Orthodhokse. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, Besorja u bë pjesë e jetës e të krishterëve orthodhoksë dhe një element thelbësor i Meshës Hyjnore të Kishës Orthodhokse, në të cilën çdo person zyrtarisht e pranon dhe ripohon pagëzimin dhe anë-tarësinë e tij në Kishë. Kështu, Simboli i Besimit është e vetmja pjesë e Meshës (përsëritet në një formë tjetër dhe përpara marrjes së Kungatës), që është në vetën e parë. Të gjitha këngët dhe lutjet e tjera të Meshës janë në shumës dhe fillojne me "ne". Vetëm ky pohim i besimit fillon me "Unë", sepse besimi është në fillim personal, dhe vetëm pastaj i përbashkët.

Të jesh një i krishterë orthodhoks, do të thotë të pohosh besimin e Kishës Orthodhokse, - jo vetëm thjesht fjalët, por kuptimin thelbësor të simbolit të besimit Nikeo-Konstandinopolitan. Kjo do të thotë, gjithashtu të pohosh gjithçka që ky formulim përfshin dhe gjithçka që është zhvilluar prej saj dhe ndërtuar mbi të, në historinë e Kishës Orthodhokse, qysh prej fillimit deri në ditët tona.

----------


## Albo

*Besimi*

*Unë Besoj*

Besimi është themeli i jetës së krishterë. Ai ishte virtuti themelor i Abrahamit; paraardhësit të Izraelit dhe të Kishës së Krishterë.* "Abrahami besoi në Perëndinë, dhe kjo iu pa atij si drejtësi"*
(Gjeneza 15:6).

Jisui e fillon shërbesën e tij me të njëjtin urdhërim për besimin.
*"...Jisui erdhi në Galile, duke lëçitur ungjillin e mbretërisë së Perëndisë dhe duke thënë, Se u mbush koha, dhe u afrua Mbretëri e Perëndisë; pendohuni, dhe i besoni ungjillit* (Mark l:15).

Gjatë tërë jetës së tij Jisui ka thirrur për besimin; besim në të, besim në Perëndinë Atin e tij, besim në Ungjillin, besim në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë. Kushti themelor i jetës së krishterë është besimi, sepse me besimin yjen shpresa dhe dashuria dhe çdo vepër e mirë dhe çdo dhuratë dhe fuqi e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Kjo është doktrina e Krishtit, e Apostujve dhe e Kishës.

Në Shkrimin e Shenjtë besimi është cilësuar me thënien klasike, si *"të qenurit e gjërave që shpresojmë, siguria e gjërave që nuk shihen"* (Hebrejtë 11:1).

Besimi ka dy aspekte kryesore, dikush mund të thotë, madje, dy kuptime të besimit. I pari është besimi "në" dikë ose diçka, besimi si njohje e këtyre personave ose gjërave si reale, të vërteta dhe të vlefshme; p.sh. besimi në Perëndinë, në Krishtin, në Shën Trininë, në Kishën. E dyta është besimi në kuptimin e besimit dhe të mbështetjes. Në këtë kuptim, p.sh. dikush mund të besojë në Perëndinë, thjesht në ekzistencën, vërtetësinë dhe mirësinë e tij; por, ai duhet të besojë dhe në Të, t'i besojë fjalët e Tij, të besojë dhe të mbështetet në praninë e Tij, të varet plot besim në premtimet e Tij. Për të krishterin të dy tipet e besimit janë të nevojshme. Dikush duhet të besojë në disa gjëra me mendje, zemër dhe shpirt dhe pastaj të rrojë me to në jetën e përditshme.

Besa ngadonjëherë i kundërvihet *arsyes* dhe besimi, *njohurisë*. Sipas Orthodhoksisë, besa dhe arsyeja, besimi dhe njohuria, janë dy gjëra me të vërtetë të ndryshme. Ato janë dy gjëra të ndryshme, por megjithatë, ato i përkasin njëra-tjetrës dhe nuk duhen kundërvënë ose të ndahen nga njëra-tjetra.

Së pari, ne nuk mund të besojmë diçka, nëse nuk e njohim atë disi. Një njeri nuk mund të besojë në diçka që s'e njeh fare. Së dyti, çfarë një njeri beson duhet të jetë e arsyeshme. Nëse kërkohet të besohet në hyjninë e një lope ose të vendoset besimi në një idhull druri, do të refuzohej mbi bazën, se nuk është e arsyeshme. Kështu, besimi duhet të këtë arsyet e tij, duhet të bazohet mbi njohurinë. Kurrë besimi nuk duhet të jetë i verbër. Së treti, shpesh njohuria vetë ndërtohet mbi besimin. As-njeri nuk mund të arrijë njohuri nëpërmjet skepticizmit absolut. Nëse diçka njihet, kjo vjen nga një farë besimi në mundësitë e njohjes që ka njeriu dhe nga një besim real që objektet e njohjes, realisht "po e tregojnë vetveten" dhe që mendja dhe shqi-sat nuk po veprojnë në mënyrë të rreme. Gjitha-shtu, në lidhje me shumicën e fjalëve të shkruara, sidomos ato të lidhura me historinë, lexuesit i kër-kohet një farë besimi. Ai duhet të besojë që autori po tregon të vërtetën, prandaj ai duhet të ketë disa njohuri dhe arsye për ta besuar këtë.

Shumë shpesh, vetëm kur ne i besojmë diçkaje, ne jemi në gjendje të "shkojmë më tej" dhe të arrijmë një njohuri dhe kuptim të gjërave, që kurrë nuk mund t'i kuptonim më parë. Eshtë gjithashtu e vërtetë, që disa gjëra mbeten të errëta dhe të pa-kuptimta, përderisa nuk janë parë me sytë e be-simit, sy që pastaj i japin një mënyrë shpjegimi dhe kuptimi, ekzistencës dhe kuptimit të tyre. Kështu, për shembull, fenomeni i vuajtjes dhe i vdekjes duhet të kuptohet më ndryshe nga një që beson në Krishtin, se nga një që beson në një tjetër fe ose filozofi, apo që nuk beson fare.

Besimi është gjithmonë personal. Çdo person duhet të besojë për vetveten. Asnjë nuk mund të besojë për tjetrin. Shumë njerëz mund të besojnë të njëjtën gjë, për shkak të një uniteti njohurie, arsyeje, përvoje dhe bindjeje. Kështu, mund të jetë një komunitet besimi dhe një unitet besimi. Por, ky komunitet dhe unitet fillon dhe mbaron në pohi-min e besimit personal.
Për këtë arsye, Simboli i Besimit në Kishën Orthodhokse - jo vetëm në pagëzimin dhe ritualin zyrtar të pranimit në Kishë, por gjithashtu në lu-tjet e përbashkëta dhe në Meshën Hyjnore - gjith-monë mbetet në vetën e parë. Nëse ne mund të lutemi, blatojmë, këndojmë, lavdërojmë, kër-kojmë, bekojmë, gëzohemi dhe kujtojmë vetveten dhe një-ri-tjetrin tek Perëndia në Kishë dhe si Kishë, e bë-jmë këtë, vetëm se secili prej nesh, mund të thotë ndershmërisht, sinqerisht dhe me bindje: *"Zot, Unë besoj..."*- duke shtuar, fjalët e ungjillit *"...ndihi pabesisë s'ime!*" (Mark 9:24).

Që besimi ynë të jetë e sinqertë, ne duhet ta shprehim atë në jetën e përditshme. Ne duhet të sillemi sipas besimit tonë dhe ta provojme atë me anë të mirësisë dhe fuqisë së veprimit të Perëndisë në jetët tona. Kjo s' do të thotë që ne duhet të "tundojmë Perëndinë" ose "të vemë në provë Pe-rëndinë", duke bërë gjëra të marra e të panevoj-shme, vetëm për të parë nëse Perëndia do të marrë pjesë në marrëzinë tonë. Por, do të thotë, që, nëse ne jetojmë me besim në rrugën tonë të drejtësisë, mund të demonstrojmë faktin që Perëndia është me ne, duke na ndihmuar dhe udhëhequr në çdo mënyrë.

Që besimi të rritet e të forcohet, duhet të përdoret. Çdo njeri duhet të jetojë sipas masës së besimit që ka, sado i vogël apo i dobët që mund të jetë. Duke vepruar sipas besimit që kemi, do të jepet besimi në Perëndinë dhe siguria në praninë e Tij dhe me ndihmën e Perëndisë, shumë gjëra që më parë as nuk imagjinoheshin, bëhen të mundshme.

----------


## Albo

*Perëndia*

*Një Perëndi, Atë të Tërëfuqishëm*

Besimi themelor i Kishës së Krishterë është në një Perëndi të gjallë e të vërtetë.

*"Dëgjo o Izrael: Zoti Perëndia ynë është një Perëndi; Edhe të duash Zotin Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me gjithë mendjen tënde dhe me gjithë fuqinë tënde. Dhe këto fjalë që Unë po ju urdhëroj sot do të vendosen në zemrat tuaja, dhe ju do t'ua mësoni ato fëmijve tuaj, dhe ju do të flisni për to kur ju uleni në shtëpitë tuaja, kur ju ecni nëpër rrugë dhe kur ju shtriheni dhe kur ju ngriheni..." [Dhefteronomi (Ligji i përtërirë) 6:4-8]*.

Këto fjalë nga Ligji i Moisiut citohen nga Krishti si porosia më e madhe (Mark 12:29). Ato pasojnë Dhjetë Urdhërimet, të cilat fillojnë me : *" Unë jam Zoti Perëndia juaj... ju nuk do të keni perëndira të tjera perveç meje (Dhefteronomi 5:6-7)*

Zoti dhe Perëndia e vetme e Izraelit zbuloi tek njeriu misterin e emrit të tij.

*Dhe Moisiu tha:"...nëse ata më pyesin mua,
"Cili është emri i tij? çfarë do t'iu them atyre?"
Perëndia i tha Moisiut. "Unë Jam Ai Që Unë Jam." Dhe ai tha. "Thuaji popullit të Izraelit, 'Unë Jam më ka dërguar mua tek ju."
Perëndia, gjithashtu, i tha Moisiut, "Thuaji popullit të Izraelit, "Jahveh, Perëndia i etërve tanë, Perëndia i Abrahamit, Perëndia i Isakut, Perëndia i Jakovit, më ka dërguar tek ju: ky është emri im në jetë të jetëve, dhe kështu Unë do të përmendem në të gjithë brezat"(Eksodi 3:13-15)*.

Emri i Perëndisë është *Jahveh*, që në hebraisht do të thotë *Unë jam Ai që jam*; ose *Unë jam çfarë Unë jam*; ose *Unë do jem çfarë unë do jem*; ose thjesht *Unë jam*.  Ai është Perëndia i gjallë dhe i vërtetë, i vetmi Perëndi. Ai është besnik dhe i vërtetë tek populli i tij. Ai u zbulon atyre hyjninë e Tij dhe Fjalën e Shenjtë. U jep atyre Shpirtin e tij hyjnor dhe të shenjtë. Ai thirrej *Adonai*: Zoti; dhe emri i tij i shenjtë *Jahveh* kurrë nuk përmendej nga populli, për shkak të shenjtërisë së tij të frikshme. Vetëm kryeprifti dhe vetëm një herë në vit, dhe vetëm në shenjtëroren e shenjtë të Tempullit të Jerusalemit, guxonte të thoshte emrin hyjnor, *Jahveh*. Në të gjitha rastet e tjera, *Jahveh* emërtohet Zot i Tërëfuqishëm, Perëndia i Tejlartë dhe Zot Perëndi i Ushtrive.

Sipas Shkrimit të Shenjtë dhe përvojës së shenjtorëve të Dhiatës së Vjetër dhe të Re, *Jahveh* është absolutisht *i shenjtë*. Kjo do të thotë literalisht, që Ai është absolutisht i ndryshëm dhe jo i ngjashëm me asnjë dhe me asgjë tjetër që ekziston (*I Shenjtë* literalisht do të thotë krejtësisht i ndarë, i ndryshëm, tjetër).

Sipas Traditës Biblike Orthodokse, madje edhe të thuash që "Perëndia ekziston", duhet të cilësohet nga pohimi, që Ai është kaq unik dhe kaq i për-kryer, sa që ekzistenca e Tij nuk mund të kraha-sohet me asgjë tjetër. Në këtë kuptim Perëndia është "mbi ekzistencën" ose "mbi të qenurit". Kë-shtu, doktrina orthodhokse heziton të thotë që Perëndia "është" siç "është" çdo gjë tjetër, ose që Perëndia është thjesht "qenia supreme", në zinxhirin e njëjtë të "të qenurit", ashtu si çdo gjë tjetër është.

Në të njëjtin kuptim, doktrina orthodhokse thotë që uniteti apo njësia e Perëndisë, nuk është thjesht ekuivalent me konceptin filozofik apo matematik të "njëshit"; as jeta, mirësia dhe dituria Tij, si dhe tërë fuqitë dhe virtutet e atribuara Atij, gjithashtu, nuk janë thjesht ekuivalente me asnjë ide që njeriu mund të ketë për këtë lloj realiteti, qoftë kjo edhe ideja më e lartë.

Ndonëse orthodhoksia ruhet nga një koncept mbi-pozitivist i Perëndisë - ajo, e bazuar në përvojën e jetës së Perëndisë tek shenjtorët - vazhdon të bëjë pohimet e mëposhtme: Sigurisht, mund të thuhet që Perëndia ekziston përsosmërisht dhe absolut-isht, si një jetë absolute dhe e përkryer, si mirësi, vërtetësi, dashuri, dituri, urtësi, unitet, pastërti, gëzim, thjeshtësi; si përkryerja apo superpërkry-erja e gjithçkaje që njeriu njeh si të shenjtë, të vërtetë dhe të mirë. Ky është Perëndia, për të cilin në Meshën e shën Joan Gojartit deklarohet: "...Se Ti je Perëndi që s'mund të të shprehim, që s'mund të të kuptojmë; që je i padukshëm, që s'të arrin mendja jonë, që je gjithnjë, që je i njëjti" ( Lutja e Anaforasë).

Ky është Perëndia - Jahveh i Izraelit - të cilin Jisui e shpalli Atin e Tij. Perëndia i Tërëfuqishëm njihet si "Atë" nëpërmjet Birit të Tij Jisu Krisht. Jisui na mësoi ta thërresim Zotin e Tërëfuqishëm, Perëndinë e Ushtrive, me emrin Atë. Përpara Jisuit askush nuk guxonte t'i lutej Perëndisë me emrin intim Atë. Krishti tha "Lutuni kështu: Ati ynë që je në qiejt..."
Jisui mund ta quante Perëndinë Atë, sepse Ai është Biri i vetëmlindur i Perëndisë. Të krishterët mund ta quajnë Perëndinë Atë, sepse nëpërmjet Krishtit ata morën Shpirtin e Shenjtë, duke u bërë vetë bij të adoptuar të Perëndisë.

*Por, kur u mbush koha, Perëndia dërgoi të Birin, që lindi prej gruaje, dhe që ishte nën nom, që të shpërblej ata që ishin nën nom, që të marrin birësinë. Edhe meqenëse jeni bij, Perëndia dërgoj Frymën e Birit të Tij në zemrat tuaja që therret, Abba, o Atë. Prandaj nuk je më shërbëtor, por bir; edhe nëse je bir, je edhe trashëgimtar i Perëndisë me anë të Krishtit (Galatianët 4:4-7; Apostulli i Krishtlindjes në Kishën Orthodhokse)*.

Kështu, asnjë njeri nuk është bir natyror i Perë-ndisë dhe asnjë nuk mund ta quajë lehtësisht Perë-ndinë Atë. Ne mund ta bëjmë këtë vetëm me anë të Krishtit dhe të dhuratës së Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Dhe kështu, ne themi në Meshën Hyjnore.

*Dhe bëna të denjë, o Zot, që pa ndrojtje e pa dënim të guxojmë të të thërresim Atë, Ty Perëndinë qiellor e të themi: Ati ynë që je në qiejt...*

Duke soditur zbulesën e Perëndisë, Atit tonë, në jetën e popullit të Tij, në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe në jetën e kishës së Dhiatës së Re, mund të kapen nga njerëzit disa atribute dhe veçori të Perëndisë. Para së gjithash, duket qartë që Perëndia është da-shuri dhe në tërë veprimet e Tij në drejtim të bo-tës, Perëndia Atë, shpreh natyrën e Tij si Dashuri, nëpërmjet Krishtit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë :

*Të dashur, le të duam njëri-tjetrin; sepse dashuria është nga Perëndia; edhe kushdo që do, ka lindur prej Perëndisë, edhe e njeh Perëndinë. Ai që nuk ka dashuri, nuk e njeh Perëndsnë; sepse Perëndia është da-shuri. Në këtë u shfaq dashuria e Perëndisë mbi ne, se Perëndia dërgoj në botë Birin e Tij të vetëmlindur, që të rrojmë me anën e tij. Në këtë është dashuria, jo sepse ne e de-shëm Perëndinë, por sepse Ai na deshi ne, dhe dërgoj Birin e tij për të shlyer fajet tona.
Edhe ne e dimë dhe e kemi besuar dashuri-në që ka Perëndia për ne. Perëndia është dashuri, edhe ai që mbetet në dashurinë, mbetet në Perëndinë, dhe Perëndia në atë (I Joan 4:7-16).
...Dashuria e Perëndisë është derdhur në zemrat tona me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë që na është dhënë (Romanët 5:5).*

Duke qenë Perëndia Dashuri, Ati ynë në qiejt bën gjithçka për jetën dhe shpëtimin e njeriut dhe të botës. Ai i bën këto sepse është i mëshirshëm, i mirë, i duruar dhe i dhembshur, duke dashur të fa-lë mëkatet e njeriut, që njeriu të mund të marrë pjesë në jetën dhe dashurinë e Perëndisë. Këto atribute të hirshme të Perëndisë përmenden në psalmodinë e Kishës.

*Beko Zotin, o shpirti im, dhe mos harro tërë mirësitë e tij. Atë që fal gjithë paudhësitë e tua, atë që shëron gjithë sëmundjet e tua... Zoti është i dhembshur dhe përdëllyes, zemërgjerë dhe mëshirëplotë (Psalmi 103).*

----------


## Albo

*Krijimi*

*Krijues i Qiellit dhe i Dheut*

Kisha Orthodhokse beson se Perëndia Atë, është "*Krijues* i qiellit dhe i dheut dhe të gjithë të dukurave dhe të padukurave".

Të *krijosh*, do të thotë të bësh nga hiçi; të sjellësh në ekzistencë atë që nuk ekzistonte më parë; ose duke cituar Meshën e Shën Joan Gojartit *"nga e mosqena në të qenët na solle."*

Doktrina orthodhokse e *krijimit* thotë që Perëndia ka krijuar nga hiçi çdo gjë që ekziston. Në Shkrimin e Shenjtë krijimi tregohet në kapitullin e parë të *Gjenezës*. Pika doktrinore kryesore rreth krijimit është, që vetëm Perëndia është i pakrijuar dhe ka ekzistuar përherë. Çdo gjë tjetër përveç Perëndisë është krijuar nga Ai. Megjithatë, Perëndia nuk krijoi gjithçka në mënyrë individuale dhe në të njëjtën kohë. Në fillim Ai krijoi bazat e ekzistencës dhe pastaj në periudha kohe (ndoshta miliona yjet - shih 2 Pietri 3:8) kjo bazë e parë ekzistence - me anë të fuqisë që Perëndia i kishte dhënë - prodhoi krijesat e tjera të Perëndisë:

*Le të prodhojë toka bimë... le të prodhojnë ujrat qenie të gjalla... le të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla, sipas llojeve të tyre..." (Gje-neza 1:11,20,24)*.

Kështu, ndonëse Perëndia është padyshim krijuesi i gjithçkaje, Ai vepron gradualisht në kohë dhe me anë të gjërave të bëra më parë prej Tij, të cilave u kishte dhënë fuqi dhe mundësi jetëprodhuese.
Sipas Besimit Orthodhoks, gjithçka që Perëndia bën është "shumë e mirë": qiejtë, toka, bimët, ka-fshët, dhe së fundi vetë njeriu (Gjeneza 1:31). Pe-rëndia është i kënaqur me krijimin dhe e bëri atë jo për tjetër qëllim, por vetëm që ai të marrë pjesë në Hyjninë e Tij, në ekzistencën e pakrijuar dhe të jetojë prej *"frymës së jetës"* së Tij (Gjeneza 1:30; 2:7).

*Nga Fjala e Perëndisë 
Qiejtë u bënë, 
dhe tërë ushtritë e tyre 
nga fryma e gojës së Tij.
Ai mblodhi ujrat në një tog ; 
Dhe i vuri thellësitë e tyre të mëdha si rezervuare.
Le të trembet dheu nga Perëndia,
dhe tërë banorët e dheut,
të qëndrojnë me frikë para Tij!
Sepse Ai foli dhe u bë!
Ai urdhëroi dhe u krijua! (Psaimi 33:6-9).*

Në vargjet e cituara më sipër, si dhe në tregimin e Gjenezës, ne duhet të vemë re praninë e veprimin e Fjalës së Perëndisë dhe Shpirtit të Perëndisë. Perëndia Atë bën gjithçka që ekziston me anë të Fjalës së Tij Hyjnore - "Sepse Ai foli dhe u bë" -dhe me anë të Shpirtit të Tij të Shenjtë, që "vërtitej në faqen e ujërave" (Gjeneza 1:2). Ne shohim që këtu një shkëndijë të Shën Trinisë, që do zbulo-hej plotësisht në Dhiatën e Re, kur Fjala u bë mish dhe kur Shpirti i Shenjtë erdhi personalisht tek nxënësit e Jisuit ditën e Rushajeve (Pentikostisë).

Gjithashtu, duhet të vemë re mirë mirësinë e botës fizike të krijuar. Nuk ka *dualizëm* në Krishtërimin Orthodhoks. Nuk ka doktrinë në orthodhoksi që të mësojë se "shpirti" është i mirë dhe "materia" e keqe, që "qielli" është i mirë dhe "toka" e keqe. Perëndia e do tërë krijimin e Tij material me dashurinë e Tij të përjetshme, si do të shohim, që kur krijimi fizik u prish nga mëkati, Ai bën gjith-çka për ta shpëtuar atë.

Duke dashur të tërë krijimin e Tij të mirë, Perëndia Atë banon në botën që Ai ka bërë, për shkak të mirësisë dhe dashurisë së Tij për njeriun. *Omniprezenca* (kudoprania) e Perëndisë është një nga atributet hyjnore të Krijuesit, që veçanërisht theksohet në mësimin e krishterë orthodhoks. Ky fakt pohohet direkt në lutjen drejtuar Shpirtit të Perëndisë, që është lutja që hap adhurimin orthodhoks:

*O Mbret Qiellor, Ngushëllimtar, Shpirti i së vërtetës, që ndodhesh kudo dhe i mbush të gjitha, thesari i të mirave dhe dhurues jete; eja qëndro ndër ne dhe pastrona nga çdo njollë dhe shpëto, o i Mirë, shpirtrat tanë.*

Fakti që të krishterët luten: Ati ynë që je në qiejt, është gjithashtu pohimi i faktit që Perëndia është i pranishëm kudo, sepse kudo që të lëvizin njerëzit mbi faqen e dheut, mbi dete apo në ajër, qiejt do t'i rrethojnë ata me praninë e Perëndisë. Zoti Jisu Krisht, me qëllim që njerëzit të kuptonin se Perë-ndia i vërtetë, Ati i Tij, nuk është lidhur me një apo tjetër vend, siç ishin perënditë pagane, i mësoi njerëzit t'i Juten Atit "në qiejt". Sepse Perëndia i gjallë dhe i vërtetë është i pranishëm tek të gjithë dhe mbi të gjithë, duke i përfshirë dhe mbështjellë të gjitha me kujdesin dhe mbrojtjen e Tij qiellore. Perëndia, që është "mbi të gjithë", është gjithashtu *"me anë të të gjithëve edhe ndër gjithë ju" (Efesianët 4:6)*. Me anë të Fjalës së Tij dhe Shpirtit të Tij të Shenjtë, Perëndia *"i mbush të gjitha në të gjitha" (Efesianët 1:10,23)*.

Kështu, Apostulli Pavël deklaron tek athinasit, ndonëse njerëzit mund ta kuptojnë apo jo *"me anë të Tij rrojmë, edhe lëvizim, edhe jemi"*, sepse *"Ai nuk është larg prej cilitdo prej nesh"* (Veprat 17:27-28). Omniprezenca e Perëndisë është shprehur kaq bukur në Psalmin 139:
*
Ku do të mund të shkoja larg Frymës Tënde, apo ku do të mund të ikja larg pranisë Tënde? Nëse ngjitem në qiell, Ti je atje! Nëse shtroj shtratin tim në Sheol, Ti je atje! Nëse marr krahët e mëngjesit dhe banoj në thellësinë më të madhe të detit, edhe atje dora Jote do të më udhëheqë dhe dora Jote e djathtë do të më mbajë. Nëse unë them "Le të më mbulojë errësira dhe drita rreth meje le të bëhet natë", madje edhe errësira nuk është e errët tek Ti, nata është më e ndritshme se dita; sepse errësira është si dritë në Ty! (Psalmi 139:7-12).*

----------


## Albo

*Engjëjt* 

*Të Gjitha të Dukurat dhe të Padukurat*

Përveç botës së dukshme Perëndia krijoi dhe botën e padukshme. Shkrimi i Shenjtë ngadonjëherë e quan atë "qiejt" dhe herë të tjera i referohet asaj si "mbi qiejt." Çfarëdo qoftë emri i saj, i përdorur në Shkrimin e Shenjtë, bota e padukshme nuk është pjesë e universit material. Ajo nuk ekziston në ha-pësirë dhe nuk ka dimensione fizike. Kështu që nuk mund të lokalizohet dhe nuk ka një "vend" ku mund të shkohet, duke udhëtuar nëpërmjet galaktikave.

Por, megjithëse kjo botë është e padukshme dhe është botë e pastër shpirtërore, ajo është e krijuar, është reale dhe ekziston me të vërtetë. Krijimi i padukshëm ekziston si i ndryshëm prej universit të krijuar material, por gjithashtu, është krejtësisht i ndryshëm prej ekzistencës absolute hyjnore të Perëndisë së pakrijuar.

Realiteti i krijuar i padukshëm përbëhet prej *ushtrive të fuqive pa trup*, përgjithësisht - deri diku jo e saktë - të quajtur engjëj. Engjëjt (që literalisht do të thotë "lajmëtarë") janë vetëm një rang i fuqi-ve pa trup të botës së padukshme.
Sipas Traditës dhe Shkrimit Orthodhoks, ka nëntë rangje të fuqive pa trup ose *Ushtrive (Savaoth* do të thotë "ushtri" ose "rangje"). Ata janë *engjëjt, kryeengjëjt, prijësit, fuqitë, pushtetet, zotërimet, fronet, keruvimet dhe serafimet*.

Të fundit i afrojnë Perëndisë adhurim të vazhdu-eshëm duke thirrur pa ndërprerje: I Shenjtë! I Shenjtë! I Shenjtë ! (Isaia 6:3; Zbulesa 4:8). Ata që ndodhen në mes të listës së mësipërme njihen pak nga njerëzit, ndërsa engjëjt dhe kryeengjëjt ja-në parë si punëtorë aktivë, luftëtarë dhe lajmëtarë të Jahves, në lidhje me këtë botë. Kështu, engjëjt dhe kryeengjëjt janë parë të luftojnë kundër së keqes shpirtërore dhe të ndërmjetojnë mes Perëndisë dhe botës. Ata shfaqen në forma të ndryshme tek nje-rëzit në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe të Re, si dhe në jetën e Kishës. Engjëjt janë ata që sjellin fuqinë dhe praninë e Perëndisë dhe janë lajmëtarët e fjalës së Tij për shpëtimin e botës. Më i njohuri nga engjëjt është Gabrieli (që literalisht do të thotë "burrë i Perëndisë" ose "trim i Perëndisë"), prurësi i lajmit të mirë të lindjes së Krishtit (Danieli 8:16; 9:21; Lluka 1:19,26) dhe Mikaili (Shën Mëhilli), që do të thotë literalisht "kush është si Perëndia", krye-gjenerali i ushtrive shpirtërore të Perëndisë (Dani-eli 11:13; 12:1; Juda 9; Zbulesa 12:7).

Duke folur në përgjithësi, shfaqja e fuqive pa trup tek njerëzit është përshkruar në një mënyrë fizike ("me gjashtë krahë", "me shumë sy" ose në "for-më njeriu"). Megjithatë, duhet të kuptohet qartë se këto janë thjesht përshkrime simbolike. Engjëjt nuk kanë trupa dhe nuk kanë veçori trupore të as-një lloji. Ata janë qenie shpirtërore të pastra.

----------


## Albo

*Frymë te liga ose Shpirtërat e keqinj*

 Sipas Besimit Orthodhoks, përveç fuqive të krijuara shpirtërore, të cilat bëjnë vullnetin e Perëndisë, janë gjithashtu, shpirtrat që kanë ngritur krye kundër Perëndisë dhe që bëjnë keq. Këta janë demonët ose *djajtë* (që literalisht do të thotë "të ndarët") dhe që njihen si në Dhiatën e Vjetër, ashtu dhe në Dhiatën e Re dhe në jetët e shenjtorëve.

*Satanai* (që literalisht do të thotë *kundërshtari ose armiku*), është emri për djallin, princin e frymëve të liga. Ai është identifikuar me gjarpërin e Gjenezës 3 dhe si tunduesi i Jobit dhe i Jisuit (Jobi 1:6; Marku 1:33). Ai emërtohet nga Krishti, si mashtrues dhe gënjeshtar, *"ati i gënjeshtrës"* (Joani 8:44) dhe si *"princi i kësaj bote"* (Joani 12:31; 14:30; 16:11). Ai ka *"rënë nga qielli"* së bashku me engjëjt e këqinj, për të luftuar kundër Perëndisë dhe shërbëtorëve të tij (Lluka 10:18; Isaia 14:12). Ky i *"hyri Judës"* kur ai tradhtoi Krishtin (Lluka 22:3)

Apostujt e Krishtit dhe shenjtorët e Kishës i njohën nga përvoja e tyre direkte fuqitë e Satanait, që luftojnë kundër njeriut, për shkatërrimin e Njeriut. Gjithashtu, ata njohën pafuqinë e tij dhe shkatërrimin e tij përfundimtar kur njeriu është me Perëndinë, i mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë të Krishtit. Sipas doktrinës Orthodhokse nuk ka rrugë të mesme ndërmjet Perëndisë dhe Satanait. Njeriu kur-doherë është o me Perëndinë, o me djallin, duke i shërbyer njërit apo tjetrit.
Fitorja përfundimtare i përket Perëndisë dhe atyre që janë me Të. Satanai dhe ushtria e tij do të shka-tërrohen në fund. Pa këtë njohje - dhe për më te-për - pa përvojën e këtij realiteti të betejës koz-mike shpirtërore (Perëndia kundër Satanait, engjëjt kundër demonëve), askush nuk mund të quhet i krishterë orthodhoks dhe nuk mund të shohë e të jetojë realitetin më të thellë të jetës. Duhet të jetë e qartë, se djalli nuk është një tundues, që shfaqet fizikisht. Ai është dinak e i zgjuar dhe vepron du-ke u fshehur dhe duke mashtruar. Fitorja e tij më e madhe është mosbesimi i njerëzve në ekzistencën dhe fuqinë e tij. Djalli sulmon haptaz vetëm ata që nuk mund t'i mashtrojë me mënyra të tjera: Jisuin dhe shenjtorët e mëdhenj. Sepse në pjesën më të madhe të luftës së tij ai qëndron i fshehur dhe ve-pron me metoda dhe mënyra indirekte.

*Përmbani veten, rrini zgjuar; sepse kundër-gjyqësi juaj, djalli, porsi luani që ulurin vjen përqark, duke kërkuar cilin të përpijë (1 Pietri 5:8).

Vishni gjithë armët e Perëndisë, që të mu-ndni t'u qëndroni kundër mjeshtërive të djallit; Sepse lufta jonë nuk është kundër gjaku e mishi, por kundër prijësve, kundër pushteteve, kundër princërve të errësirës të kësaj jete, kundër frymave të liga të vende-ve qiellore (Efesianët 6:11-12).*

----------


## Albo

*Njeriu*

Njeriu është krijimi i veçantë i Perëndisë. Ai është i vetmi *"i krijuar sipas shembëlltyrës dhe ngjashmërisë së Perëndisë"(Gjeneza 1:26)*. Ai u krijua nga Perëndia prej dheut në mbarim të procesit të krijimit ("ditën e gjashtë") dhe nga vullneti i veçantë i Perëndisë. Ai është bërë të marrë frymë prej *"frymës së jetës" (Gjeneza 2:7)*, të njohë Perëndinë dhe të këtë pushtet mbi gjithçka që Perëndia ka bërë.

Njeriu u krijua si biseksual - *"mashkull e femër Ai i bëri ata" (Gjeneza 1:27; 2:21)* - dhe që të *"shtohej e shumohej" (Gjeneza 1:28).* Kështu, sipas doktrinës orthodhokse, seksualiteti i përket krijimit që Perëndia e quajti *"shumë mirë" (Gjeneza 1:31)* dhe në vetvete nuk është mëkatar. Ai i përket natyrës së njerëzimit dhe abuzimi në të sjell mëkatin.

Si shembëlltyrë e Perëndisë, sundues mbi gjithë krijimin dhe bashkëkrijues me Krijuesin e Pakri-juar, njeriu ka detyrën që "të reflektojë" Perëndinë në krijimin: duke shpërndarë vullnetin, praninë, dhe fiaqinë e Perëndisë në tërë universin dhe të tra-nsformojë gjithçka që ekziston në parajsë të Pe-rëndisë. Në këtë kuptim, njeriu është krijuar për një qëllim më të lartë se fuqitë pa trup, engjëjt. Kjo bindje pohohet nga Krishtërimi Orthodhoks, jo vetëm sepse Shkrimi i Shenjtë thekson që njeriu është bërë në shembëlltyrën e Perëndisë, për të sunduar mbi krijimin, gjë që nuk është thënë për engjëjt; por, gjithashtu edhe sepse është shkruar për Jisu Krishtin që është me të vërtetë njeriu i përsosur dhe Adami i Dytë (I Kor. 15:45) që:

*"Perëndia e lartësoji fort tepër, edhe i fali një emër që është përmbi çdo emër; Që në emrin e Jisuit të unjet çdo gju i atyre që ja-në në qiejt e mbi dhe e nën dhe, dhe çdo gjuhë të rrëfenj se Jisu Krishti është Zot, për lavdi të Perëndisë Atë." (Filipianët 2:9-11)*

Rezulton prej besimit në Jisuin, që njeriu është krijuar për një jetë më superiore se çdo krijesë tje-tër, madje edhe prej engjëjve, që lavdërojnë Perë-ndinë dhe i shërbejnë çështjes së shpëtimit të nje-riut. Pikërisht kjo bindje, pohohet kur Kisha për-shëndet Marinë, Hyjlindësen, si "më të nderuarën se Keruvimet dhe më të lavdëruarën pa krahasim se sa Serafimet." Ajo që është lavdëruar dhe për-mbushur në njerëzoren Mari, pritet dhe shpre-sohet për tërë njerëzit *"që dëgjojnë fjalën e Pe-rëndisë dhe e ruajnë atë" (Lluka 11:28)*.

Sipas besimit të krishterë, njeriu është krijuar me një dinjitet të madh. Njeriu është "më i rëndësi-shmi" i krijesave të Perëndisë, për të cilin, "tërë gjërat e dukshme dhe të padukshme" janë krijuar prej Perëndisë.

Doktrina orthodhokse thekson, që vetëm nëpër-mjet dritës së zbulesës së plotë të Jisu Krishtit, mund të kuptohet dhe vlerësohet çfarë do të thotë të jesh njerëzor. Duke qenë Fjala Hyjnore dhe Biri i Perëndisë në mish njerëzor, Jisui zbulon kup-timin real të njerëzimit. Si Njeriu i Përkryer dhe Adami i Pastajmë, "njeriu prej qiellit", Jisui na jep interpretimin e saktë të historisë së krijimit, shkruar në librin e Gjenezës. Apostull Pavli shkruan, që Adami e gjen kuptimin e tij si "*tipi* (ose forma)* e atij që do vinte*" të quajtur Jisu Krisht (Romanët 5:14).

*Kështu është shkruar, "I pari njeri, Adami, "u bë shpirt i gjallë"; i pastajmi Adam, frymë që jep jetë. Edhe nuk u bë më parë ajo e frymës, por ajo e gjallesës, pastaj ajo e frymës. Njeriu i parë është prej dheut, prej baltës; njeriu i dytë është Zoti prej qielli. Siç është i baltës, të tillë janë ata të baltës, dhe siç është qiellori të tillë janë qiellorët. (I Korinthianët 15:45-49).
*
Sipas teologjisë orthodhokse, të mbartësh she-mbëlltyrën e Perëndisë është të jesh i ngjashëm me Krishtin, Imazhin e pakrijuar të Perëndisë dhe të marrësh pjesë në të gjitha atributet shpirtërore të Hyjnisë. Ose, siç shpreheshin etërit e shenjtë, të bëhesh nga hiri hyjnor çfarë Perëndia është prej natyre. Nëse Perëndia është një Qenie e lirë, frymore dhe personale, kështu dhe qeniet nje-rëzore, mashkull dhe femër, janë të njëjtë. Ashtu si Perëndia, që është kaq i fuqishëm dhe krijues, që ka sundimin mbi tërë krijesat, ashtu edhe kri-jesat njerëzore, të bëra sipas shembëlltyrës dhe ngjashmërisë së Tij, gjithashtu janë për të ushtruar sundimin në botë. Nëse Perëndia ushtron sundi-min dhe autoritetin jo me anë të tiranisë dhe shty-pjes, por me anë të dashurisë dhe shërbesës, ashtu edhe krijesat e Tij duhet të bëjnë të njëjtën gjë. Nëse vetë Perëndia është dashuri, mëshirë, dhembshuri dhe kujdes në gjithçka, kështu duhet të jenë dhe krijesat e Tij, të bëra të ngjashme më Të. Dhe së fundi, nëse Perëndia rron përjetë në jetën e amëshuar, duke mos vdekur kurrë, por duke ekzi-stuar gjithmonë në gëzim të përkryer, në bukuri të harmonishme dhe në lumturi me tërë krijimin, ashtu edhe qeniet njerëzore janë krijuar për jetën e përjetshme dhe kungim të gëzuar dhe harmonik me Perëndinë dhe me tërë krijimin.

Sipas doktrinës orthodhokse, qenia njerëzore dhe jeta, në zhvillimin dhe rritjen e tyre, kurrë nuk plotësohen dhe mbarohen, sepse janë bërë sipas shembëlltyrës dhe ngjashmërisë së Perëndisë. Qe-nia e Perëndisë dhe jeta janë të pashtershme dhe pa kufi. Ashtu si Arkeotipi Hyjnor nuk ka kufi në hyjnishmërinë e Tij, ashtu dhe njeriu, si shembëll-tyrë njerëzore e Perëndisë, nuk ka kufi në njeri-shmërinë e tij, në atë që mund të bëhet prej hirit të Krijuesit të tij. Prandaj, natyra njerëzore është kri-juar nga Perëndia, që të rritet dhe të zhvillohet në përjetësi, nëpërmjet pjesëmarrjes në natyrën e Pe-rëndisë. Njeriu është krijuar që të bëhet gjithnjë e më tepër dhe kjo në përjetësi, i ngjashëm me Pe-rëndinë, madje edhe në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë në mbarim të kësaj jete, kur Krishti do të vijë përsëri me lavdi, për të ngjallur të vdekurit dhe për t'u dhënë jetë atyre që e duan Atë.

Kështu na mësuan etërit e shenjtë të besimit or-thodoks, që çfarëdo stadi pjekurie dhe zhvillimi të arrijë njeriu, çfarëdo qoftë fuqia, dituria, mëshira, njohuria dhe dashuria e tij, gjithmonë do të ketë para tij një pafundësi e një përmbushje më të ma-dhe jete, për të marrë pjesë dhe për të jetuar në Trininë e bekuar. Fakti që natyra njerëzore përpa-ron përjetësisht në përsosje, në natyrën e Perë-ndisë, përbën kuptimin e jetës për njeriun dhe mbetet përgjithmonë burimi i gëzimit të tij për jetë tëjetëve.

Burri dhe gruaja, mashkulli e femra, janë krijuar nga Perëndia të jetojnë së bashku në një bashkim jete, dashurie dhe të qenuri. 
Burri është udhëhe-qësi në aktivitetet njerëzore; ai pasqyron Krishtin si Adam i ri dhe i përkryer. Gruaja duhet të jetë *"ndihmësja"* e burrit dhe *"nëna e të gjithë të gjallëve"*. Në lidhje me marrëdhëniet me burrin ajo simbolizohet me marrëdhënien e Marisë dhe Kishës, Evës së Re, me Krishtin, Adamin e Ri. Ajo frymëzon jetën e burrit dhe plotëson qenien e tij dhe përmbush jetën e tij. Gruaja nuk është një instrument i burrit, por një person me të drejtat e saj, që merr pjesë në natyrën e Perëndisë dhe një plotësues i nevojshëm i burrit. Nuk mund të ketë burrë pa gruan - nuk ka Adam pa Evën; ashtu si nuk mund të ketë grua pa burrin. Të dy jetojnë së bashku, në kungim dhe harmoni të përsosur, për përmbushjen e natyrës dhe jetës njerëzore.

Ndryshimet ndërmjet burrit dhe gruas janë reale dhe të pandryshueshme. Ato nuk kufizohen ve-tëm në ndryshimet biologjike apo fizike. Ato janë më tepër "mënyra ekzistence", brenda së njëjtës njerishmëri; ashtu si ne mund të themi, që Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë janë "mënyra ekzistence" të ndryshme brenda së njëjtës hyjnishmëri, së ba-shku me Perëndinë Atë. Mashkulli dhe femra du-het të jenë në bashkim shpirtëror, si edhe në ba-shkim fizik. Ata duhet të shprehin së bashku, në të njëjtën njerishmëri, të gjitha virtytet dhe fUqitë që i përkasin natyrës njerëzore, të krijuar sipas shembëlltyrës dhe ngjashmërisë së Perëndisë. Nuk ka virtute apo fuqira që i përkasin burrit dhe jo gruas; ose gruas dhe jo burrit. Ata janë thirrur së bashku në përsosjen shpirtërore drejt të vërtetës dhe dashurisë dhe në të gjitha virtytet hyjnore, që Perëndia i ka dhënë krijesave të Tij.

Armiqësitë dhe rivalitetet që ekzistojnë ndërmjet burrit dhe gruas në këtë botë nuk i përkasin "më-nyrave të ndryshme të ekzistencës", të krijuara nga Perëndia, por më tepër i përkasin mëkatit. Nuk duhet të ketë tirani të burrit mbi gruan; as shtypje apo skllavëri. Ashtu si nuk duhet të ketë përpjekje të grave për tu bërë burra dhe të mbajnë pozitën e mashkullit në rendin e krijimit. Por, du-het të jetë një harmoni dhe një unitet në bashkë-sinë e qenieve, me dallimet e tyre natyrore dhe me rendin e krijuar natyror. Në Trininë e Shenjtë ne kemi njëqenshmërinë e natyrës, si dhe dallimin e mënyrave të qenies brenda Hyjnisë. Sepse në Vetë Hyjninë e Trinisë ka një unitet të natyrës dhe të qenërit, siç ka dhe një dallim real ndërmjet Atit dhe Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, në mënyrën se si çdo Person Hyjnor jeton dhe shpreh natyrën e përbashkët të Perëndisë. Ka një *rend* në Shën Trininë. Madje ka një *hierarki*, nëse ne nuk do ta marrim këtë term në kuptimin e një ndryshimi në natyrën ndërmjet Atit, Birit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, por thjesht në *mënyrën* në të cilën Personat Hyjnor lidhen me njëri tjetrin dhe me njeriun dhe me botën. Në Vetë Trininë, Ati Vetëm është "Burimi i Hyjnisë." Biri është shprehja e Atit dhe është "subjekt" tek Ai. Dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë, i së njëjtës esencë dhe plotësisht i barabartë me Atin dhe me Birin, është Personi "i tretë", që përmbush vullnetin e Atit dhe të Birit. Kjo është dogmë e Kishës. Por ata nuk janë të njëjtë dhe ka një rela-cion rendi ndërmjet tyre, në të cilin ka "prioritete" në të qenurit dhe në veprimin, të cilët jo vetëm nuk prishin përsosjen dhe unitetin e përsosur të Perëndisë, por, madje, e lejojnë atë dhe e bëjnë atë të jetë hyjnor dhe i përsosur (Shih kapitullin III). Jeta Trinitare e Perëndisë është Arkeotipi dhe Modeli Hyjnor për qenien dhe veprimin e mash-kullit dhe femrës brenda rendit të krijimit.

----------


## Albo

*Mëkati* 

 Fjala *mëkat* literalisht do të thotë "të mos qëllosh në shenjë", të dështosh në çfarë duhet të bësh, të mos arrish atje ku duhet të shkosh.

Në fillim njeriu u krijua që të ishte shembëlltyra e krijuar e Perëndisë, të jetonte i bashkuar me jetën hyjnore të Perëndisë dhe të sundonte mbi tërë kri-jimin. Dështimi i njeriut në këtë detyrë është më-kati i tij, i cili quhet gjithashtu *rënia* e tij.

"Rënia" e njeriut do të thotë se njeriu dështoi t'i përgjigjej thirrjes që i kishte bërë Perëndia. Ky është dhe kuptimi i Gjenezës 3. Njeriu u mashtrua nga i ligu (gjarpëri), duke besuar se do të mund të bëhej "si Perëndia" me anë të vullnetit dhe përpjekjes së tij.

Në traditën orthodhokse ngrënia e "pemës së njo-hjes të së mirës dhe të së keqes", në përgjithësi in-terpretohet si shijimi i së keqes nga njeriu, si pro-vimi i së keqes si e tillë. Disa herë, kjo ngrënie është interpretuar (shën Grigor Theologu), si për-pjekja e njeriut për të bërë atë që nuk është akoma në mundësitë e tij për t'u realizuar.

Çfarëdolloj qofshin detajet e interpretimeve, është krejt doktrinë e qartë e Orthodhoksisë, që njeriu dështoi në vokacionin (thirrjen) e tij të parë. Ai nuk iu bind urdhërimit të Perëndisë, nga krenaria, xhelozia dhe mungesa e mirënjohjes së përulshme ndaj Perëndisë, duke iu dorëzuar tundimit të Sata-nait. Kështu, njeriu mëkatoi. Ai "humbi shenjën" e thirrjes së tij. Ai shkeli Ligjin Perëndisë (I Joan 3:4). Dhe kështu ai shkatërroi vetveten dhe kriji-min që i ishte dhënë atij për t'u kujdesur. Nga më-kati i tij - dhe mëkatet e tij - njeriu sjell vetveten dhe tërë krijimin nën sundimin e të ligut dhe të vdekjes.

Në Shkrimin e Shenjtë dhe në teologjinë orthodho-kse këto elemente gjithmonë shkojnë së bashku: mëkati, e keqja, djalli, vuajtja dhe vdekja. Kurrë nuk është një nga këto pa të tjerat dhe të gjitha ja-në rezultati i rebelimit të njeriut kundër Perëndisë dhe humbjes së kungimit me Atë. Ky është kupti-mi kryesor i Gjenezës 3 dhe i kapitujve që pasoj-në, deri në thirrjen e Abrahamit. Mëkati sjell më shumë mëkat dhe të keqe më të madhe. Ai sjell mosharmoninë kozmike, prishjen dhe vdekjen e gjithçkaje. Njeriu përsëri mbetet shembëlltyra e krijuar e Perëndisë - kjo nuk mund të ndryshohet-por ai dështon të mbajë shëmbëlltyrën e tij të pas-tër dhe të mbajë ngjashmërinë hyjnore. Ai e ndyn njerishmërinë e tij me të keqen, e prish dhe e de-formon atë, sa që nuk mundet më të jetë pasqyri-mi i pastër i Perëndisë, siç duhet të ishte. Bota mbetet përsëri e mirë, madje "shumë e mirë", por ajo pëson konsekuencat e hidhura të mëkatit të zotërisë së saj të krijuar dhe vuan me të, në ago-ninë e vdekjes dhe në prishje. Kështu, nga mëkati i njeriut, e tërë bota ra nën sundimin e Satanait dhe *"gjendet në të ligët"* (I Joani 5:19; shih gjitha-shtu Romanët 5:12).

Historia e *Gjenezës*, një tregim me frymëzim hy-jnor, përshkruan me terma simbolike historinë e njeriut të parë dhe mundësitë dhe dështimet e tij fillestare. Ajo tregon, që mundësia e njeriut për zhvillimin dhe rritjen e përjetshme në Perëndinë, u kthye nga mëkati në shumimin dhe shtimin e do-bësive të njeriut dhe në transformimin e krijimit në principatë të të ligut, në një varrezë kozmike, *"që rënkon në dhimbje"* deri sa të shpëtohet përsëri nga Perëndia (Romanët 8:19-23). Të gjithë fëmijët e Adamit, d.m.th. gjithçka që i përket racës njerë-zore, merr pjesë në këtë fat tragjik. Edhe të porsalindurit, si shembëlltyra të Perëndisë në një botë thelbësisht të mirë, hidhen përnjëherë në një uni-vers të lidhur nga vdekja, të sunduar nga i ligu dhe të mbushur me frutat e këqija të brezave të shër-bëtorëve të tij të ligj.

Ky është mesazhi themelor: njeriu dhe bota kanë nevojë të shpëtohen, Perëndia e dha premtimin e shpëtimit qysh prej fillimit, premtim që filloi të përmbushet në histori në personin e Abrahamit, atit të Izraelit, stërgjyshit të Krishtit.

*Edhe Zoti i tha... Abramit (më vonë quajtur Abraham) "Unë do t'iu bëj ju një komb të madh... dhe nga ju të gjitha familjet e dheut do të bekohen (Gjeneza 12:3; 22:15).*

Abrahami besoi tek Perëndia; dhe prej tij erdhi populli i Izraelit, nga i cili, sipas mishit, erdhi Jisu Krishti, Shpëtimtari dhe Zoti i Krijimit (Shih Lluka 1:55,73; Romanët 4; Galatianët 3).

E tërë historia e Dhiatës së Vjetër përmbushet në Jisu Krishtin. Gjithçka që u ndodhi fëmijëve të zgjedhur të Abrahamit, ndodhi në perspektivën e shkatërrimit final të mëkatit dhe vdekjes nga Krishti. Dhiata e Perëndisë me Abrahamin, Isakun dhe Jakovin (emri i të cilit u ndërrua në Izrael, që do të thotë "ai që lufton me Zotin"); dymbëdhjetë tributë e Israelit; historia e Josifit; pashka, eksodi dhe marrja e Ligjit të Perëndisë nga Moisiu; hyrja në tokën e premtuar nga Jisui i Naviut; themelimi i Jerusalemit dhe ndërtimi i tempullit nga Davidi dhe Solomoni; gjyqtarët, mbretërit, profetët dhe priftërinjtë; gjithçka në historinë e Dhiatës së Vje-tër, të popullit të zgjedhur të Perëndisë e gjen që-llimin dhe kuptimin final në lindjen, jetën, vde-kjen, ngjalljen, ngjitjen dhe lavdërimin e Birit të vetëm të Perëndisë, Jisuit, Mesias. Ai vjen nga Ati, për të shpëtuar popullin nga mëkatet e tyre, të hapë varret e tyre dhe të falë jetën e përjetshme tek i gjithë krijimi.

----------


## Albo

*Jisu Krishti*

*Dhe në një Zot, Jisu Krishtin*

Pohimi themelor i të krishterëve për Zotin e tyre është ky: *Jisu Krishti është Zot*. Ky pohim fillon në Ungjill, kur Jisui vetë i pyeti nxënësit e tij:

*Po ju cili thoni se jam unë? Edhe Simon Pietri u përgjegj e tha: Ti je Krishti, i Biri i Perëndisë së Gjallë... (Mat. l6:16).*

Jisui është Krishti. Ky është akti i parë i besës, që njerëzit duhet të kenë për Atë. Në lindjen e Tij, djali i Marisë u quajt *Jisu*, që literalisht do të thotë Shpëtimtar (në hebraishte Joshua, emri që pati edhe pasuesi i Moisiut, i cili kapërceu lumin e Jordanit dhe udhëhoqi popullin e zgjedhur në tokën e premtuar). *"Edhe do e quani emrin e tij Jisu, sepse ai do të shpëtojë popullin e tij nga mëkatet e tyre" (Matheu 1:21; Lluka 1:31)*. Ky është Jisui, i cili është *Krishti*, që do të thotë *I Lyeri, Mesia i Izraelit*. Jisui është Mesia, ai që i ishte premtuar botës nëpërmjet Abrahamit dhe bi-jve të tij.

Po kush është Mesia? Kjo është pyetja e dytë, e pyetur gjithashtu nga Krishti në Ungjill - por këtë herë jo nxënësve të tij, por atyre që po e ngac-monin dhe përpiqeshin ta kapnin në fjalët e tij. "Kush është Mesia?" ai i pyeti ata, jo sepse ata mund të përgjigjeshin apo donin realisht të dinin, por me qëllim që t'i bënte ata të heshtnin dhe te fillonte inaugurimin e "orës", për të cilën kishte ar-
dhur: orën e shpëtimit të botës. 

*Edhe tek ishin mbledhur Farisejtë, Jisui i pyeti, duke thënë. Çmendoni për Krishtin (Mesian)? I Biri i kujt është? Ata i thanë "Biri i Davidit" Ai u thotë atyre," Qysh pra Davidi me Fry-më e quan atë Zot, duke thënë 'I tha Zoti Zotit tim, Rri në të djathtën time derisa të ve armiqtë e tu nën këmbët e tua!'? (Psalmi 110) Nëse Davidi e quan Zot, si është ai i bi-ri i tij?"
Dhe askush nuk mundte të përgjigjej asnjë fjalë; as nuk guxoj ndonjë në atë ditë ta pyesë atë më (Matheu 22:41-46)*.

Mbas ngjalljes së Jisuit, të frymëzuar nga i njëjti Shpirt i Shenjtë që frymëzoi Davidin, apostujt dhe të gjithë anëtarët e Kishës e kuptuan kuptimin e këtyre fjalëve. Jisui është Krishti. Dhe Krishti është Zoti. Ky është misteri i Jisu Krishtit, Me-sias, të Vetmit Zot, identifikuar me Perëndinë Jah-veh të Dhiatës së Vjetër.

Ne e pamë më lart që Jahveh quhej gjithmonë Adonai, Zoti, nga populli i Izraelit. Në Biblën greke (Septuagjinta - përkthimi i të shtatëdhjetëve) fjala Jahveh madje nuk shkruhej. Aty ku shkruhej fjala Jahveh në hebraishte dhe që hebre-jtë thoshin Adonai, Zoti, në greqishte u shkruajt thjesht *Qirios-Zoti*. Kështu, Biri i Davidit, që është një tjetër mënyrë për të thënë Mesia, është quajtur *Qirios*, Zoti.

Për judejtë dhe për të krishterët e parë, gjithashtu termi Zot ishte vetëm për Perëndinë:* "Perëndia është Zoti dhe u shfaq ndër ne" (Psalmi 118)*. Ky Zot dhe Perëndi është Jahveh; dhe është Jisui, Mesia. Ndonëse Jisui thotë që *"Ati është më i madh se unë" (Joani 14:28)*, ai thotë gjithashtu, *"Unë dhe Ati jemi një" (Joani 10:30)*.

Besimi në "Një Zot Jisu Krisht" është pohimi i parë i besës, për të cilën të krishterët e parë ishin gati të vdisnin. Sepse ky është rrëfimi që identifi-kon Jisuin me Perëndinë e Tejlartë.

----------


## Albo

*Birin e Perëndisë*

*Birin e Perëndisë, të Vetëmlindurin*

 Jisui është një me Perëndinë, si Biri i Tij i vetëmlindur. Kjo u formulua nga etërit e shenjtë të Sinodit të Nikeas si më poshtë:

*...dhe në një Zot, Jisu Krishtin, Birin e Pe-rëndisë, të vetëmlindurin, që lindi prej Atit përpara gjithë shekujve. Dritë prej drite, Perëndi të vërtetë prej Perëndie të vërtetë, të lindur jo të bërë, që ka të qenët një me Atin, me anën e të cilit u bënë të gjitha...*

Këto rreshta flasin për Birin e Perëndisë, të quaj-tur gjithashtu *Fjala* (ose *Logos*) e Perëndisë, për-para lindjes së tij në mish njerëzor prej Virgjë-reshës Maria në Bethlehem.

Ka vetëm një Bir të Perëndisë të përjetshëm, Ai është quajtur i *Vetëmlindur*, që do të thotë i vetmi i lindur nga Perëndia Atë. I *Lindur* ka kuptimin jo i krijuar.

Biri i Perëndisë ka lindur prej Atit "përpara gjithë shekujve", d.m.th. përpara krijimit, përpara filli-mit të kohës. Koha filloi me krijimin. Perëndia ek-ziston përpara kohës, në një ekzistencë të për-jetshme, të pakohë, pa fillim dhe pa fund.

*Përjetësi*, si fjalë nuk do të thotë një kohë pa fund, por do të thotë gjendje pa kohë - jo të kaluar ose të ardhshme, por vetëm një të tashme të vazhdueshme. Për Perëndinë nuk ka të kaluar apo të ardhshme. Për Perëndinë, gjithçka është tani.

Në të përjetshmen "tani" të Perëndisë, përpara krijimit të botës, Perëndia Atë lindi Birin e Tij të vetëmlindur, në një lindje që mund të emërtohet e përjetshme dhe pa kohë. Kjo do të thotë që ndo-nëse Biri ka "lindur prej Atit", lindja e tij është e përjetshme. Kështu, kurrë nuk ka patur një "ko-hë" kur nuk ka qenë Biri i Perëndisë. Heretiku Arios, pikërisht këtë thoshte, që ka patur një kohë që Biri nuk ka qenë. Mësimi i tij u dënua në Sino-din e Parë Ekumenik.

Ndonëse i lindur nga Ati dhe e ka origjinën në Të, Biri i vetëmlindur gjithmonë ka ekzistuar, ose për ta shprehur më mirë "ekziston" gjithmonë si i pa-krijuar, i përjetshëm dhe hyjnor. Kështu thotë Ungjilli i Shën Joanit:

*Në fillim ishte Fjala (Logos - Biri) dhe Fja-la ishte me Perëndinë, dhe Fjala ishte Perë-ndi (Joani 1:1).
*
Si i lindur i përjetshëm i Perëndisë dhe gjithmonë ekzistues me Atin në "lindjen e pa kohë", Biri i Perëndisë është me të vërtetë "Dritë prej Drite, Perëndi i Vërtetë prej Perëndie të Vërtetë". Sepse Perëndia është Dritë dhe çfarë ka lindur prej Tij duhet të jetë Dritë. Dhe Perëndia është Perëndi i Vërtetë dhe çfarë ka lindur prej Tij duhet të jetë Perëndi i Vërtetë.

Ne e dimë nga rendi i gjërave të krijuara që çfarë është lindur duhet të jetë thelbësisht i njëjtë me atë që e ka lindur. Nëse një yjen nga një qenie, du-het të jetë e njëjta gjë. Kurrë nuk mund të jetë një gjë tjetër. Kështu, njerëzit lindin njerëz, zogjtë li-ndin zogj, peshqit peshq dhe lulet lindin lule.

Kështu, Biri i lindur prej Atit, prej qenies hyjnore të përsosur, është krejtësisht si Ati, në të gjitha; me përjashtim të faktit që është lindur prej Atit dhe është Biri.

Nëse Ati është hyjnor dhe përjetësisht i përsosur, i vërtetë, i ditur, i mirë, i dashur dhe gjithçka tjetër që ne dimë, se Perëndia është "i papërshkruar, i pakuptuar, i padukur, që egziston gjithmonë dhe përjetësisht i njëjti" (duke cituar Meshën), atëherë edhe Biri duhet të jetë i tillë në tërë këto gjëra. Një shenjt i kishës thoshte "të thuash që çfarë është li-ndur nga Perëndia është më pak se Perëndia, do të thotë të mos nderosh Perëndinë".

Biri është "i lindur jo i bërë, që ka të qenët një me Atin". "I lindur jo i bërë" mund të thuhet gjitha-shtu, "i lindur jo i krijuar". Gjithçka që ekziston, përveç Perëndisë, është krijuar prej Tij: të gjithë gjërat e dukshme dhe të padukshme. Por Biri i Perëndisë nuk është një krijesë. Ai nuk u krijua ose u bë nga Perëndia. Ai u lind, doli prej vetë qe-nies dhe natyrës së Atit.

Sipas kuptimit orthodhoks të zbulesës hyjnore, i përket vetë natyrës së Perëndisë - Perëndisë si Perëndi - që Perëndia është një Atë i përjetshëm nga natyra, dhe Ai do të ketë gjithmonë me Vete Birin e Tij të përjetshëm dhe të pakrijuar. I përket vetë natyrës së Perëndisë që Ai të jetë një qenie e tillë, meqenëse Ai është hyjnor i vërtetë dhe i për-sosur. I përket vetë natyrës së Perëndisë që Ai të mos jetë i vetëm i përjetshëm në hyjnishmërinë e Tij, por që qenia e Tij si Dashuri dhe Mirësi, du-het natyralisht "të derdhë vetveten" dhe "të ripro-dhojë vetveten" në lindjen e Birit hyjnor: "Birit të Dashurisë së Tij", siç e quan atë apostull Pavli (Kolosianët 1:13).

Kështu është një abis ndërmjet të krijuarës dhe të pakrijuarës, ndërmjet Perëndisë dhe gjithçkaje tje-tër që Perëndia bëri nga hiçi. Biri i Perëndisë, nuk u bë nga hiçi. Ai është lindur përjetësisht prej qe-nies hyjnore të Atit. Ai i përket "anës së Perë-ndisë".

Duke qenë i lindur dhe jo i bërë, Biri i Perëndisë është çfarë Perëndia është. Shprehja *që ka të qenët një me Atin* do të thotë thjesht këtë: çfarë Perëndia Atë është, ashtu është edhe Biri i Perë-ndisë. Çfarë është Ati ashtu është edhe Biri. Ati është hyjnor, Biri është hyjnor; Ati është i përj-etshëm, Biri është i përjetshëm; Ati është i pa-krijuar, Biri është gjithashtu i pakrijuar; Ati është Perëndi dhe Biri është Perëpdi. Ky është kuptimi kur ne pohojmë e rrëfejmë "i vetëmlinduri Bir i Perëndisë... që ka të qenët një me Atin".

Duke qenë gjithmonë me Atin, Biri gjithashtu ka një jetë, një vullnet, një fuqi dhe një veprim me Të. Gjithçka që Ati është dhe Biri është; kështu gjithçka që Ati bën, gjithashtu bën edhe Biri. Ve-primi fillestar i Perëndisë jashtë ekzistencës së Tij hyjnore është veprimi i krijimit. Ati është krijuesi i qiellit dhe i dheut, i të gjithë dukurave dhe të padukurave. Dhe në veprimin e krijimit, ne pohojmë në Simbolin e Besimit, që Biri është ai *"me anën e të cilit u bënë të gjitha".*

Biri vepron në Krijimin, si përmbushësi i dëshirës së Atit. Veprimi hyjnor i krijimit - dhe me të vër-tetë, çdo veprim drejt botës në zbulesën, shpë-timin dhe lavdërimin - është dëshiruar nga Ati dhe përmbushur nga Biri (ne do të flasim më poshtë për Shpirtin e Shenjtë) në një veprim hyjnor ide-ntik. Kështu, ne kemi në Gjenezën tregimin e kriji-mit të Perëndisë me anë të fjalës së Tij hyjnore ("Perëndia tha...") dhe në Ungjillin e Shën Joanit zbulesën e mëposhtme

*"Ai (Fjala-Bir) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë (Atin); të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij dhe pa të nuk u bë asgjë që është bërë" (Joani 1:2-3).
*
Kjo është gjithashtu dhe doktrina e apostull Pavlit:

*"... me anë të atij (Birit) u krijuan të gjitha, sa janë në qiejt dhe mbi dhe, të dukurat dhe të padukurat, a frone, a zotërime, a urdhë-ra, a pushtete - të gjitha janë krijuar me anë të atij dhe për atë. Ai është përpara të gjithave, dhe të gjitha me anë të atij që-ndrojnë" (Kolosianët 1:16-17).
*
Kështu, Biri i përjetshëm i Perëndisë rrëfehet si ai *"me anën e të cilit të gjitha u bënë" (He-brejtë 1:2; 2:10; Romanët 11:36)*. Simboli i Besimit vazhdon *...Që për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë zbriti prej qiejve, edhe u mishërua prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe Virgjëreshës Mari dhe u bë njeri...
*
Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë lindi në mish njerëzor për shpëtimin e botës. Kjo është doktrina qëndrore e Besimit të Krishterë Orthodoks; tërë jeta e të kri-shterëve mbështetet mbi këtë fakt.

Simboli i Besirait thekson që Biri i Perëndisë erdhi "për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë". Kjo është doktrina biblike më qëndrore, që *"Perëndia kaq shumë e deshi botën sa dha Birin e tij të vetëmlindur, që të mos humbasë kushdo që t'i besojë atij, po të ketë jetë të përjetshme" (Joani 3:16, cituar në çdo Meshë Hyjnore në qendër të lutjes eukaristike)*.

Për shkak të dashurisë së Tij të përsosur, Perëndia dërgoi Birin e Tij në botë. Perëndia e dinte qysh në krijimin, që të kesh një botë ajo do të kërkqjë mishërimin e Birit të tij në mish njerëzor. *Mishërimi* si fjalë do të thotë të marrësh tërësinë e natyrës njerëzore, trupin dhe shpirtin.

*"Edhe Fjala u bë mish, edhe ndenji ndër ne (edhe pamë lavdin' e ati, lavdi porsi të ve-tëmlinduri prej Atit), plot me hir e me të vërtetë... Edhe të gjithë ne muarrmë prej plotësisë së tij, hir përmbi hir" (Joani 1:14-16).
*

*... Zbriti prej Qiejve...*

Pohimi që Biri "zbriti prej qiejve dhe u mishërua", nuk do të thotë që Ai ishte diku "atje lart" në uni-vers dhe pastaj zbriti në planetin tokë. "Zbriti prej qiejve" është një shprehje biblike për të thënë që Biri i Perëndisë erdhi prej ekzistencës hyjnore që është krejtësisht "tjetër", jashtë kufijve të ha-pësirës dhe kohës. Nuk duhet të harrojmë karak-terin simbolik të të gjitha fjalëve dhe pohimeve tona rreth Perëndisë.

Pohimi që Biri "zbriti prej qiejve", gjithashtu, nuk duhet të interpretohet në kuptimin që përpara mi-shërimit Biri i Perëndisë mungonte krejtësisht nga bota. Biri i Perëndisë ishte gjithmonë "në botë" sepse *"bota u bë me anën e atij" (Joani 1:10)*. Ai ishte gjithmonë i pranishëm në botë, sepse Ai personalisht është jeta dhe drita e njeriut (I Joani 4).

Çdo njeri, si "i krijuar në shembëlltyrën dhe ngja-shmërinë e Perëndisë" - vetëm duke qenë njeri -është një pasqyrim i Birit hyjnor, i Cili është Vetë shëmbëlltyra e pakrijuar e Perëndisë (Kolosianët 1:15; Hebrejtë 1:3). Kështu, Biri ose Fjala, ose Shembëlltyra (Imazhi), ose Rrezatimi i Perëndisë, siç quhet Ai në Shkrimin e Shenjtë, ishte gjithmo-në "në botë" duke qenë gjithmonë i pranishëm në çdo "shembëlltyrë të krijuar" të tij, jo vetëm si kri-juesi i tyre, por që tërë krijesat janë krijuar që të marrin pjesë në qenien e tij dhe ta pasqyrojnë atë. Kështu, në mishërimin e tij, Biri yjen personalisht në botë dhe bëhet Vetë njeri. Por edhe përpara mi-shërimit, Ai ishte gjithmonë në botë nëpërmjet pranisë dhe fuqisë së veprimit të tij krijues në kri-jesat e tij, veçanërisht tek njeriu.

Për më tepër, doktrina Orthodhokse i sheh shfaqjet e Perëndisë tek shenjtorët e Dhiatës së Vjetër, të ashtuquajtura theofani (që do të thotë shfaqje hyjnore), si shfaqje të Atit, nëpërmjet, dhe në Birin e tij ose Logos. Kështu, për shembull, shfa-qjet tek Moisiu, Elia ose Isaia janë ndërmjetuar prej Birit hyjnor dhe të pakrijuar të Perëndisë.

Gjithashtu doktrina orthodhokse na mëson, që Fjala e Perëndisë, e cila erdhi tek profetët dhe she-njtorët e Dhiatës së Vjetër, si dhe fjalët e Ligjit të Dhiatës së Vjetër së Moisiut, që në hebraishte quhen "fjalët" dhe jo si në shqip "urdhërimet", ja-në gjithashtu zbulesa të Perëndisë me anë të Birit të Tij, Fjalës hyjnore. Kështu, për shëmbull, ne kemi dëshmi në Dhiatën e Vjetër për zbulesën e Fjalës së Perëndisë, si ajo tek Profeti Isaia, po-thuaj në të njëjtën formë personale si në Ungjillin e krishterë:

*Ashtu si shiu dhe bora që zbresin nga qielli dhe nuk kthehem më atje, por bëhën ujë në tokë, duke e bërë atë të japë prodhime, duke dhënë farë tek mbjellësi dhe bukë tek ngrënësi, kështu dhe fjala që del nga goja ime; nuk do të kthehet e zbrazët, por do të kryejë atë që unë mendoj, dhe do të lulëzoj në gjërat për të cilat e dërgova (Isaia 55:10-11)
*
Kështu, përpara lindjes së Tij personale si njeri prej Virgjëreshës Mari, Jisui, Biri hyjnor dhe Fjala e Perëndisë ishte në botë nëpërmjet pranisë dhe veprimit të Tij në krijimin, veçanërisht në njeriun.

Ai ishte i pranishëm dhe aktiv; gjithashtu në theo-fanitë e shenjtorëve të Dhiatës së Vjetër; dhe në fjalët e ligjit dhe të profetëve, në shkrimet dhe në traditën gojore.

----------


## Albo

*Misherimi*

*... Dhe Ai u Mishërua prej Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe Virgjëreshës Mari dhe u bë Njeri*

Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë u lind si njeri prej Virgjëreshës Mari me anë të fuqisë së Shpirtit të Shenjtë (Matheu 1; Lluka 1). Kisha na mëson që lindja virgjërore është plotësimi i profecisë së Dhiatës së Vjetër (Isaia 7:14), dhe është gjithashtu plotësimi i dëshirës së gjithë njerëzve për shpëtim, dëshirë dhe shpresë që gjendet në tërë fetë dhe filozofitë e historisë njerëzore. Vetëm Perëndia mund ta shpë-tojë botën. Njeriu vetëm nuk mund ta bëjë, sepse është vetë njeriu që duhet të shpëtohet. Prandaj, sipas doktrinës orthodhokse, lindja virgjërore është e nevojshme jo për shkak të një idolizimi të rremë të virgjërisë ose si refuzim i seksualitetit no-rmal njerëzor, por Shpëtimtari nuk mund të jetë thjesht si çdo njeri tjetër, që ka nevojë për shpë-tim. Shpëtimtari i botës nuk mund të jetë thjesht si njeri prej racës së Adamit, lindur në mish si gji-thë të tjerët. Ai duhet të jetë "jo i kësaj bote", që të mund të shpëtojë botën.

Jisui lindi prej Virgjëreshës Mari, sepse ai është Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë, Shpëtimtari i botës. Mësi-mi i Kishës Orthodhokse thotë që Jisui nuk është "thjesht një njeri" si gjithë të tjerët. Ai është me të vërtetë një njeri real, një njeri i plotë dhe i për-kryer me trup, mendje dhe shpirt njerëzor. Por ai është Biri dhe Fjala e Perëndisë që u bë njeri. Për këtë arsye Kisha e quan Marinë *Theotokos (Hyjlindëse)*, që do të thotë "ajo që lindi Perëndinë."

Sepse ai që lindi prej Marisë është, siç këndon Ki-sha Orthodhokse në Krishtlindje: "...ai që prej përjetësie është Perëndi."
*
Sot Virgjëresha lindi Përmbiqenëshmin, dhe dheu i afron një shpellë të Paafruarit! Engjëjt me barinjtë e lavdërojnë! Magët udhëtojnë me yllin! Për ne Perëndia i përjetshëm lindi si një foshnjë! (Shkurtorja (Kondaqi) e Krishtlindjes).*

Jisui i Nazaretit është Perëndi, ose më saktë, Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë në mish njerëzor. Ai është një njeri i vërtetë në çdo gjë. Ai lindi, u rrit i bindur ndaj prindërve dhe gjithashtu u rrit në urtësi dhe në shtat (Lluka 2:51-52). Ai pati një jetë familjare me "vëllezër e motra" (Mark 2:31-34), që sipas doktrinës orthodhokse nuk ishin fëmijë të lindur nga Maria, e cila është "gjithmonë-virgjëra", por fëmijë të Josifit të ve.

Si njeri Jisui përjetoi të gjitha përvojat normale njerëzore si rritjen dhe zhvillimin, urinë dhe etjen, lodhjen, dëshpërimin dhe dhimbjen dhe zhgënji-min. Ai gjithashtu njohu tundimin njerëzor, vuaj-tjen dhe vdekjen. Ai i mori këto gjëra mbi veten e tij "për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë".

*Edhe meqenëse fëmijët marin pjesë prej mishi e gjaku, edhe ai gjithashtu mori pje-së prej këtyre gjërave, që të prishë me anë të vdekjes atë që ka pushtetin e vdekjes, domethënë djallin, dhe të shpëtojë të gjithë ata, të cilët nga frika e vdekjes ishin tërë jetën në skllavëri. Sepse me të vërtetë nuk u ndihmoj engjëjve, por farës së Abrahamit. Prandaj duhet t'u ngjante në gjithçka vëllezërve të tij... që të bëjë shlyerje të fajeve të popullit. Sepse meqenëse ai vuajti dhe u tundua vetë, ai mund t'u ndihmojë atyre që tundohen (Hebrejtë 2:14-18).*

Krishti erdhi në botë duke u bërë si të gjithë njerëzit, me përjashtim të mëkatit.

*I Cili nuk mëkatoi, dhe as u gjend kobim në gojën e tij. Kur u përqesh, ai nuk përqeshte; kur vuajti, ai nuk kërcënonte; por e jipte vetveten në duart e atij (Perëndisë Atë) që gjykon me drejtësi (I Pietri 2:22; Hebrejtë 4:15).*

Jisui u tundua, por ai nuk mëkatoi. Ai ishte i për-sosur në çdo gjë, krejtësisht i bindur tek Perëndia Atë; duke folur fjalët e Tij, duke bërë veprat e Tij dhe duke plotësuar vullnetin e Tij. Si njeri, Jisui e përmbushi përsosmërisht rolin e tij si Njeriu i Për-sosur, si Adami i ri dhe i fundit. Ai bëri çdo gjë që njeriu dështoi t'i bënte, duke qenë në gjithçka për-gjigja më e përsosur njerëzore ndaj inisiativës hyj-nore të Perëndisë në drejtim të botës. Në këtë ku-ptim, Biri i Perëndisë si njeri "ripërmblodhi" jetën e Adamit, d.m.th. tërë racën njerëzore, duke e sje-llë përsëri njeriun dhe botën e tij tek Perëndia Atë dhe duke lejuar kështu një fillim të ri të jetës, të çliruar nga fuqia e mëkatit, nga djalli dhe vdekja.

Si Mesia-Shpëtimtar, Krishti përmbushi gjitha-shtu tërë profecitë dhe pritjet e Dhiatës së Vjetër, duke plotësuar dhe kurorëzuar në një përsosje finale dhe absolute gjithçka që ishte filluar në Izra-el për shpëtimin njerëzor dhe kozmik. Kështu, Krishti është përmbushja e premtimit bërë Abra-hamit, përmbushja e Ligjit të Moisiut, përmbushja e profetëve dhe Ai vetë, Profeti Final, Mbreti dhe Mësuesi, Kryeprifti i Shpëtimit dhe në të njëjtën kohë, Flijimi i Përsosur, Pashka e Re dhe Dhurue-si i Shpirtit të Shenjtë mbi gjithë Krijimin.

Në rolin e tij si Mesia-Mbreti i Izraelit dhe Shpë-timtari i botës, Krishti insiston në identitetin e Tij me Perëndinë Atë dhe e quan vetveten Udha, e Vërteta dhe Jeta, Ngjallja dhe Jeta, Drita e Botës, Buka e Jetës, Dera e Vathës, Bariu i Mirë, Biri Qiellor i Njeriut , Biri i Perëndisë dhe Perëndia Vetë, Ai që Rron (Ungjilli i Joanit).

*Mbrojtja e Doktrinës së Mishërimit*

Në Kishën Orthodhokse fakti qëndror i besimit të krishterë, që Biri i Perëndisë erdhi në tokë si një njeri real, i lindur prej Virgjëreshës Mari për të vdekur dhe për t'u ngjallur përsëri, për t'i dhënë jetë botës, është shprehur dhe mbrojtur në mënyra të ndryshme. Predikimi i parë dhe mbrojtja e parë e besimit qëndron në pohimin që Jisui i Nazaretit është me të vërtetë Mesia i Izraelit, dhe që Mesia Vetë - Krishti - është me të vërtetë Zot dhe Perë-ndi në formë njerëzore. Të krishterët e parë, duke filluar me apostujt insistuan në faktin që Jisui është me të vërtetë jo vetëm Krishti dhe Biri i Pe-rëndisë, por që Ai me të vërtetë jetoi, vdiq dhe u ngjall së vdekurish në mish, si një qenie e vërtetë njerëzore.

*Nga kjo e njihni Frymën e Perëndisë; çdo frymë që rrëfen se Jisu Krishti ka ardhur në mish është nga Perëndia; edhe çdo fry-më që nuk rrëfen që Jisu Krisht ka ardhur në mish, nuk është nga Perëndia (I Joani 4:2).

Sepse shumë kobimtarë hynë në botë, të cilët nuk rrëfejnë se Jisu Krishti erdhi në mish... (2 Joani 7).
*
Në vitet e para të besimit të krishterë, mbrojtësit e fesë - apologjistët dhe martirët - patën si dëshmi-në dhe detyrën qëndrore mbrojtjen e doktrinës që Jisui, duke qenë Biri i Perëndisë në mish njerëzor, jetoi në tokë, vdiq, u ngjall prej Atit dhe u lavdë-rua si i vetmi Mbret, Zot dhe Perëndi i botës.


*Sinodet Ekumenikë*

Në shekullin e tretë dhe të katërt u përhap një më-sim i gabuar në lidhje me Krishtin. Sipas këtij më-simi Jisui është me të vërtetë Biri dhe Fjala e Pe-rëndisë e mishëruar, por Biri dhe Fjala nuk është plotësisht hyjnor, por një krijesë - ndonëse krijesa më e lartë. Kështu, sipas këtij mësimi, Biri i Perë-ndisë dhe Personi i dytë i Shën Trinisë ishte një krijesë e bërë nga Perëndia si të gjitha krijesat e tjera. Ky ishte mësimi i Ariosit, një prift nga Aleksandria e Egjiptit. Kundër këtij mësimi Etërit e shenjtë, si Athanasi i Aleksandrisë, Vasili i Madh, vëllai i tij, Grigori i Nisës dhe Grigor Theo-logu i Nazianzit, e mbrojtën përcaktimin e besi-mit të sinodit të parë e të dytë, që thoshte se Biri dhe Fjala e Perëndisë - i mishëruar në formë njerëzore si Jisui i Nazaretit, Mesia i Izraelit, - nuk është një krijesë, por është me të vërtetë hyjnor, si Perëndia Atë dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë. Kjo ishte mbrojtja e doktrinës së Shën Trinisë (shih kapi-tullin III), që ruajti për Kishën e të gjithë kohërave besimin që Jisui është me të vërtetë Biri Hyjnor i Perëndisë, që ka të qenët një me Atin dhe me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, njëri nga Trinia e Shenjtë.

Në të njëjtën kohë, në shekullin e katërt, Kisha gji-thashtu luftoi kundër mësimit të një farë Apolli-nari. Ai thoshte se ndonëse Jisui është me të vër-tetë Biri dhe Fjala e mishëruar e Perëndisë, mishë-rimi qëndron vetëm në marrjen e një trupi njerëzor dhe jo në plotësinë e natyrës njerëzore. Sipas kë-saj doktrine, Jisui nuk kishte një shpirt njerëzor real, as mendje njerëzore, por Biri hyjnor i Pe-rëndisë, që ekziston përjetësisht me Atin dhe Shpirtin, vetëm thjesht banoi në trupin dhe në mi-shin njerëzor, si në një tempull. Për këtë arsye, çdo deklarim doktrinor zyrtar i Kishës Orthodho-kse, duke përfshirë të gjitha deklarimet e sinodeve ekumenikë, insiston gjithmonë, që Biri i Perëndisë u bë njeri prej Virgjëreshës Mari, me një shpirt racional dhe me një trup; me fjalë të tjera, që Biri i Perëndisë u bë njeri realisht, me tërë kuptimin e fjalës dhe që Jisu Krishti ishte dhe është një qenie njerëzore e plotë, duke qenë dhe duke patur gjith-çka që një qenie njerëzore ka dhe është. Ky është mësimi i Ungjillit dhe i Shkrimeve te Dhiatës së Re në përgjithësi.  

* Edhe me qenë se bijtë kanë marrë pjesë në mish dhe në gjak, edhe Ai gjithashtu mori pjesë në të njëjtën natyrë... që t'u ngjante në gjithçka vëllezërve të Tij. ( Hebrejtë 2: 14-17).
*


*Herezia e Nestorit*

Gjatë tërë shekullit të pestë pati një debat të madh rreth kuptimit të drejtë të natyrës dhe personit të Jisu Krishtit. Sinodi i Tretë Ekumenik, mbajtur në Efes më 431, mbrojti mësimin e Shën Qirillit të Aleksandrisë. Ky mësim mbronte faktin që Ai që kishte lindur prej Virgjëreshës Mari, ishte vetë Biri hyjnor i Perëndisë, në mish njerëzor. Ishte e nevojshme të mbrohej ky fakt, sepse disa në Ki-shë ndiqnin mësimin e Nestorit, peshkop i Konstandinopojës, i cili mësonte që Virgjëresha Mari nuk duhet të quhej *Theotokos (Hyjlindëse)* - një term tashmë i përdorur në teologjinë e Kishës - se-pse, sipas tij, ajo lindi njeriun Jisu, njeriun që u bë Biri i Perëndisë në mishërimin dhe jo Birin Vetë. Në këtë mësim ishte një ndarje ndërmjet Birit të Perëndisë, të lindur në përjetësi prej Perëndisë Atë dhe Birit të Njeriut, të lindur prej Virgjëreshës në Bethlehem; dhe që, ndonëse kishte një "lidhje" reale ndërmjet tyre, Maria lindi thjesht njeriun. Për këtë arsye, ajo mund të quhet *Theotokos* vetëm nga një farë kuptimi simbolik i fjalës dhe prej një devotshmërie të tepruar, por dogmatikisht do të ishte më e saktë të quhej *Kristotokos* (Krishtlindëse) ose *Anthropotokos* (Njerilindëse).

Shën Qirilli i Aleksandrisë dhe Etërit e Sinodit të Efesit e kundërshtuan doktrinën e Nestorit dhe shpallën që termi *Theotokos (Hyjlindëse)*, për Virgjëreshën Mari është krejtësisht i saktë dhe i plotë dhe duhet të mbahet nëse besimi i krishterë do rrëfehet i plotë dhe jeta e krishterë do jetohet saktësisht. Termi duhet të mbrohet, sepse nuk mund të ketë ndarje ndërmjet Birit të përjetshëm dhe Fjalës së Perëndisë, lindur prej Atit para gji-thë shekujve, dhe Jisu Krishtit, Birit të Marisë. Djali i Marisë është Biri i përjetshëm dhe hyjnor i Perëndisë. Ai - dhe askush tjetër - u lind prej saj si një fëmijë. Ai - dhe askush tjetër - u mishërua prej saj në mish njerëzor. Ai - dhe askush tjetër - u bë njeri në shpellën e Bethlehemit. Do të ishte e pa-mundur të mos kishte "lidhje" ndërmjet Birit të Perëndisë dhe Birit të Marisë, sepse ata janë në fakt një dhe i njëjti person. Biri i Perëndisë u lind nga Maria. Biri i Perëndisë është hyjnor; Ai është Perëndi. Prandaj, Maria lindi Perëndinë në mish, Perëndinë si njeri. Prandaj, Maria është me të vërtetë *Hyjlindëse*. Thirrja e Shën Qirillit dhe e Si-nodit të Efesit ishte kjo: Biri i Perëndisë dhe Biri i Njeriut - një Bir!


*Sinodi i Kalqedonisë*

Mësimi rreth Jisu Krishtit, Birit të mishëruar të Perëndisë, u zhvillua dhe u shpjegua më tej në Si-nodin e Katërt Ekumenik të Kalqedonisë. Ky lloj shpjegimi ishte i nevojshëm sepse ishte një tende-ncë për të theksuar natyrën hyjnore të Krishtit aq shumë, sa që natyra e Tij njerëzore pothuaj ishte mohuar fare. Në sinodin e katërt u bë formulimi i famshëm që thotë se Jisu Krishti, Biri dhe Fjala e mishëruar e Perëndisë është një person (ose hipo-stazë) që ka dy natyra të plota: hyjnore dhe njerëzore. I frymëzuar veçanërisht nga letra e Shën Luanit, papës së Romës, sinodi i katërt insistoi që Jisui është krejtësisht çfarë Perëndia Atë është, në lidhje me Hyjninë e Tij. Kjo ishte një referencë di-rekte në Besoren e Nikeas që shpallte Birin e Pe-rëndisë "që ka të qenët një me Atin", që thjesht do të thotë, çfarë është Perëndia Atë, Biri është gji-thashtu: Dritë prej Drite, Perëndi i Vërtetë prej Perëndie të Vërtetë. Gjithashtu, sinodi insistoi që në mishërim Biri i Perëndisë u bë krejtësisht si të gjitha qeniet e tjera njerëzore, duke rrëfyer që Jisu Krishti ka gjithashtu "të qenët një" me të gjitha qeniet njerëzore në njerishmërinë e Tij. Kjo dok-trinë mbronte mësimin e besës apostolike të shkruar në Ungjijtë dhe në shkrimet e tjera të Dhiatës së Re, për shembull, në letrat e Apostull Pavlit:

*I cili duke qënë në formë të Perëndisë, nuk e numëroj për rrëmbim të qenurit si një me një me Perëndinë; Por zbrazi veten e tij, edhe mori formë shërbëtori, e u bë porsi njerëzit në ngjashmëri; Edhe duke u gje-ndur në fytyrë porsi njeri, e përunji veten e tij, e u bë i bindur deri në vdekje, edhe vde-kje kryqi ( Filipianët 2:6-8; shih: Hebrejtë 1-2, Joani 1).
*
Fjalët e mëposhtme janë fjalët bazë për përcakti-min e besimit në Sinodin e Kalqedonisë :

*Duke ndjekur Etërit e Shenjtë ne mësojmë me një zë që Biri i Perëndisë dhe Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht duhet të rrëfehet si një dhe i njëjti (Person), dhe Ai është i përsosur si Hyjni dhe i përsosur si njeri, Perëndi i Vër-tetë dhe Njeri i Vërtetë, i përbërë me një shpirt të arsyeshëm dhe trup (njerëzor), dhe që ka të qenët një me Atin përsa i përket Hyjnisë së Tij dhe që ka të qenët një me ne përsa i përket njerishmërisë së Tij; i bërë në të gjitha si ne, me përjashtim vetëm të mëkatit; i lindur prej Atit përpara gjithë shekujve sipas Hyjnisë së Tij: por në këto kohë të fundit, për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë, u lind (në botë) prej Vir-gjëreshës Mari, Hyjlindëses (Theotokos), sipas njerishmërisë së Tij. Ky Jisu Krisht, i vetëm dhe i njëjti, i vetëmlinduri Bir ( i Pe-rëndisë), duhet të rrëfehet që ka dy natyra, të papërziera, të pandryshuara, të pandara dhe të paveçuara (d.m.th. pa u shkrirë së ba-shku Hyjnishmëria me Njerishmërinë, kështu që karakteristikat e veçanta të secilës nuk janë ndryshuar apo humbur; dhe gjithashtu nuk janë të ndara që të jenë dy Bij) dhe këto dy natyra i ruajtën veçoritë e tyre, të bashkuara në një Person dhe Hipostazë dhe jo të ndara në dy persona, por si një dhe i njëjti Bir i ve-tëmlindur, Perëndia Fjalë, Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht, si thanë dhe profetët e lashtë për Atë (p.sh., Emanueli i Isaisë 7:14) dhe si Jisu Krishti na ka mësuar, dhe si Besorja e Etër-ve na është dhënë.*

Një numër të krishterësh nuk e pranuan Sinodin e Kalqedonisë dhe u ndanë me ata që e pranuan atë. Ata e bënë këtë sepse menduan që Sinodi kishte ringjallur doktrinën e gabuar të Nestorit, nga insis-timi në "dy natyrat" mbas mishërimit, ndonëse në sinod u theksua fort "bashkimi" i dy natyrave. Këta të krishterë janë quajtur monofizitë (që do të thotë "një natyrë") dhe ata vazhdojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite të jenë të ndarë nga Orthodhoksët e Kalqedonisë. Ato janë kishat Koptike, Etiopiane dhe Armene. Shpresojmë, që një ditë, me ndihmën e Perëndisë, kjo grindje do të zgjidhet. Sido që të jetë e ardhmja, Kisha Orthodhokse thekson që mësimi i Sinodit të Kalqedonisë është në pajtim të plotë me doktrinën anti-Nestoriane të Shën Qirilit dhe të Sinodit të Tretë Ekumenik të Efesit. Forca e Sinodit të Katërt, sipas pikëpamjes orthodho-kse, është, sepse ai përcaktoi qartë faktin që kur Biri i Perëndisë u lind si njeri prej Virgjëreshës Mari, Hyjlindëses, Ai nuk pushoi së qenuri Pe-rëndi dhe nuk ndryshoi Hyjninë e Tij, ndonëse u bë një njeri i plotë dhe i përsosur në mishërimin. Sepse vetë Shpëtimi kërkon bashkimin e përkryer të Hyjnishmërisë me Njerishmërinë, në një Person të Jisu Krishtit; një bashkim ku Perëndia është Perëndi dhe Njeriu është Njeri, dhe ku të dy bëhen një, në një unitet të përkryer: pa shkrirje ose ndryshim, dhe pa ndarje apo veçim. 


*Perandori Justinian dhe Sinodi i 5-të Ekumenik*

Në shekullin e gjashtë, perandori Justinian, donte të riafirmonte faktin që pasuesit e Sinodit të Kal-qedonisë besonin realisht që Jisu Krishti është Biri i mishëruar dhe Fjala e Perëndisë, njëri nga Trinia e Shenjtë. Ai donte ta bënte këtë, kryesisht për të bindur ata që nuk e pranonin sinodin e ka-tërt, se përkufizimi i tij nuk rifaste gabimin e Nes-torit. Për të realizuar këtë, perandori thirri sino-din, që tani njihet si Sinodi i Pestë Ekumenik i Ko-nstandinopojës, më 553, i cili shërbeu për të sqa-ruar më tej pozicionin orthodhoks në lidhje me personin dhe veprimin e Krishtit. Më poshtë janë disa nga përkufizimet kryesore të këtij sinodi:

*Nëse dikush e kupton shprehjen "vetëm një Person i Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht, në ku-ptimin e bashkimit të shumë hipostazave (ose personave) dhe kështu kërkon të fusë në misterin e Krishtit dy hipostaza ose dy persona, dhe mbasi ka futur dy persona flet për një Person vetëm në kuptimin e di-njitetit, nderimit dhe adhurimit... (dhe) do të shpifë kundër Sinodit të Kalqedonisë, duke pretenduar që ai e perdori këtë shpre-hje (një hipostazë dhe person) në këtë kup-tim të pabesë... le të jetë mbi të anatema.
Nëse dikush nuk do ta quajë me një pranim të vërtetë... të tërëshenjtën, të lavdëruarën dhe gjithmonë virgjëreshën Mari, Hylindë-se (Theotokos) ... duke besuar që ajo lindi një njeri të thjeshtë dhe që Fjala e Perë-ndisë nuk u mishërua në atë... dhe do të shpifë sinodin e shenjtë të Kalqedonisë si-kur ai e ka deklaruar Virgjëreshën Mari në këtë kuptim të pabesë... le të jetë mbi atë anatema.
Nëse dikush duke përdorur shprehjen "në dy natyra" nuk rrëfen që Zoti ynë i vetëm Jisu Krisht u zbulua në Hyjnishmëri dhe në Njerishmëri, dhe nuk kupton me këtë shprehje një ndryshim të natyrave të ba-shkuara në një mënyrë të pashprehur dot, pa u shkrirë, bashkim në të cilin as natyra e FjaSës nuk u ndryshua në atë të mishit, as ajo e mishit në atë të Fjalës, sepse secila mbeti në natyrën e saj, bashkimi është hi-postatik (d.rn.th. në një person); por do ta marrë shprehjen për të ndarë pjesët... le të jetë mbi atë anatema.

Nëse dikush nuk rrëfen që Zoti ynë Jisu Krisht që u kryqëzua në mish është Perë-ndi i vërtetë dhe Zot i Lavdisë dhe njëri nga Trinia e Shenjtë, le të jetë mbi atë anatema.*

Për të theksuar më tej, që Sinodi i Kalqedonisë ishte me të vërtetë orthodhoks, perandori Justinian shkroi një himn doktrinor, i cili këndohet ako-ma në Meshën Hyjnore. Ai e rrëfen Zotin Jisu Krisht si Perëndi të përsosur dhe si njeri të përsosur.

*O i vetëmlindur Bir dhe Fjalë e Perëndisë, që je i pavdekshëm, dhe denjove për shpë-timin tonë, të mishërohesh prej Hyjlindë-ses së shenjtë dhe gjithmonë Virgjërës Mari, duke u bërë njeri pa ndryshuar; që u kryqëzove, o Krisht Perëndi, dhe shkele vdekjen me vdekje, që je një prej Trinisë së Shenjtë dhe lavdërohesh bashkë me Atin dhe me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, shpëtona.
*


*Herezia Monothelite*

Në shekullin e shtatë, pyetja se si duhet kuptuar, përcaktuar dhe pohuar personi dhe veprimi i Jisu Krishtit, vazhdoi të shkaktojë ndarje ndërmjet be-snikëve. Disa prej tyre thoshin që mbasi Biri i Perëndisë u bë njeri, Ai pati vetëm një veprim dhe vullnet (dëshirë) - veprimi theandrik dhe vullneti i Fjalës së bërë mish. Këta njerëz, të quajtur *monothelitë*, insistonin që Një Person i Krishtit, duke bashkuar natyrat e Perëndisë dhe të Njeriut në një Person, e shkriu sëbashku vullnetin dhe veprimin hyjnor me atë njerëzor, në një mënyrë të tillë, sa që nuk mund të dalloheshin më. Sinodi i Gjashtë Ekumenik, u mbajt në Konstandi-nopojë, në vitet 680-681. Duke ndjekur mësimet e shën Maksim Rrëfyesit (Konfesori), i cili ishte burgosur dhe torturuar për doktrinat e tij, sinodi dekretoi që ashtu si Krishti është realisht hyjnor i plotë dhe njerëzor i plotë, bashkim i përsosur i Hyjnores dhe Njerëzores në një Person, gjithashtu Ai duhet të ketë një veprim dhe vullnet real njerë-zor dhe një veprim dhe vullnet real hyjnor - sipas secilës nga natyrat e Tij - dhe këto dy vullnete dhe veprime, siç dhe natyrat vetë, nuk duhen kuptuar të shkrira apo të përziera së bashku në një, sa që të humbasin karakteristikat dhe veçoritë e tyre na-tyrore. Ky vendim u bazua në faktin që meqenëse Biri i Perëndisë mbeti plotësisht hyjnor në mishë-rimin, Ai vazhdonte të kishte aktivitetin dhe vull-netin e Tij hyjnor; dhe meqenëse Ai u bë plotë-sisht njerëzor, Ai duhet të kishte gjithashtu një aktivitet dhe vullnet të plotë njerëzor; dhe që shpëtimi i njerëzimit e kërkon që të mbetet në Shpëtimtarin e mishëruar ky dallim - por jo ndarje - në aktivitetet dhe vullnetet e Tij. Më poshtë është një pjesë e përkufizimit të besimit në sinodin e gjashtë:

*...Në Atë janë dy vullnete natyror dhe dy ve-prime natyror të pa ndarë, të pashkrirë së bashku, të pandryshuar dhe të paveçuar, sipas mësimit të Etërve të shenjtë. Dhe këto dy vullnete natyror nuk janë në kundër-shtim me njëri tjetrin (Perëndia mos e dhën-të!) ...por vullneti i Tij njerëzor ndjek dhe jo duke i bërë rezistencë, por si subjekt, vullnetin e Tij hyjnor dhe të gjithëfuqishëm... [...] Sepse ashtu si trupi i Tij i shenjtë dhe i panjollë nuk u prish sepse ishte hyjnizuar, por vazhdoi në natyrën dhe gjendjen e tij, ashtu edhe vullneti i tij njerëzor, ndonëse i hyjnizuar, nuk ishte i nënshtruar, por i ruajtur... në të njëjtin Zot Jisu Krisht Pe-rëndinë tonë të vërtetë, d.m.th. një veprim hyjnor dhe një veprim njerëzor...Sepse ne nuk pranojmë vetëm një veprim natyror në Perëndinë dhe në krijesën. [...] ...duke e besuar Zotin tonë Jisu Krisht të jetë njëri nga Trinia, dhe ne themi që mbas mishërimit dy natyrat e Tij u treguan në një hipostazë të Tij [ose person] në të cilën ai bëri mrekulli dhe pësoi vuajtje... [...] Prandaj ne rrëfejmë dy vullnete dhe dy veprime të ndodhura njëkohësisht dhe në mënyrën më të përshtatshme në Atë, për shpëtimin e racës njerëzore.
*


*Herezia Ikonoklaste*

Në shekullin e tetë dhe të nëntë, çështja e personit dhe natyrës së Krishtit vazhdoi në debatin rreth nderimit të ikonave të shenjta në kishë. Pati në kë-të kohë shumë njerëz, duke përfshirë këtu edhe sundimtarë, që pretendonin se nderimi i ikonave ishte i gabuar dhe idhujtari. Ata thoshin se Perëndia është i padukshëm dhe ka urdhëruar në Ligjin e Dhiatës së Vjetër që njerëzit të mos bëjnë "figura", prandaj është e gabuar të pikturohen dhe të nderohen figurat e Krishtit dhe të shenjtorëve.

Mbrojtësit e nderimit të ikonave të shenjta, të udhëhequr nga Shën Joan Damaskini dhe Theodor Studiti, mbroheshin duke thënë se pika qëndrore e besimit të krishterë është që *"Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne" dhe që "ne pamë lavdinë e Tij" (Joani 1:14)*. Duke iu referuar Shkrimeve të Shenjta, ata insistonin që besimi në mishërimin e Birit të Perëndisë të çon në nderimin e ikonave, meqenëse Jisu Krishti është një njeri real me një trup dhe shpirt real njerëzor, dhe si i tillë mund të pikturohet. Ata thoshin se ata që ishin kundër ikonave të shenjta e bënin mishërimin një "fanta-zi" dhe e mohonin njerishmërinë reale të Birit të Perëndisë. Kështu ata i referoheshin fjalëve të vetë Jisuit në dialogun e tij me Filipin:

*Filipi i thotë, Zot tregona Atin, edhe na është mjaft. Jisui i thotë, Kaq kohë jam me ju, edhe s'më ke njohur, Filip? Ai që më ka parë mua, ka parë Atin; edhe qysh thua ti tregona Atin?" (Joan 14:8-9).*

Mbrqjtësit e nderimit të ikonave i referoheshin gji-thashtu shkrimeve apostolike të Shën Joanit dhe Shën Pavlit.

*Atë që ishte që në kryet, atë që kemi dë-gjuar, atë që kemi parë me sytë tanë, atë që vumë re, edhe duart tona e prekën, në lidhje me Fjalën e Jetës - Edhe jeta u shfaq dhe ne e pamë atë... (1 Joani 1:1-2).

Sepse Perëndia i kësaj jete verboj mendi-met e atyre që s'besojnë, që të mos ndriçojë mbi ata drita e ungjillit të lavdisë së Krishtit i cili është shëmbëllesa (në greqi-shte ikona) e Perëndisë (2 Kor.4:4).

I cili është shembëllesa (në greqishte ikona) e Perëndisë së padukshme, i parëlinduri i gji-thë krijesës; Sepse me anë të tij u krijuan të gjitha, sa janë mbi qiejt edhe sa janë mbi dhe...të gjitha janë krijuar me anë të atij dhe për atë ...Sepse mbi atë i pëlqeu Atit të rrijë me tërë plotësinë... (Kolosianët 1:15-19).

Perëndia pasi u foli qëmoti etërve tanë me anë të profetëve shumë herë e me shumë mënyra, në këto ditë të pastajme na foli me anë të Birit, të cilin e bëri trashëgimtar të të gjithave, me anë të cilit bëri edhe botën. Ai është ndriçimi i lavdisë së Perëndisë dhe vula e qënies së Tij, që i mban të gjitha me fjalën e fuqisë së Tij...(Hebrejtë 1:1-3).
*
Sinodi i Shtatë Ekumenik, i mbajtur në Nikea në vitin 787, deklaroi zyrtarisht, që besimi i krishterë duhet të lëçitet "me fjalë dhe me figura". Sinodi, gjithashtu, përcaktoi qartë, që ikonat duhen bërë, por nuk duhen adhuruar - sepse vetëm Perëndia Vetë është i denjë për adhurim - por ato duhet të nderohen e respektohen. Gjithashtu, sinodi bëri pohimin e mëposhtëm rreth Krishtit, në lidhje me nderimin e ikonave:

*...ne i mbajmë të pandryshuara traditat kishtare, që na janë dhënë me shkrim apo me gojë, njëra prej të cilave është pikturimi i ikonave, e pranueshme në historinë e pre-dikimit të Ungjillit, një traditë e dobishme në shumë drejtime, por veçanërisht në këtë, që mishërimi i Fjalës së Perëndisë ishte real dhe jo thjesht një fantazi, sepse kjo ka rëndësi dhe kuptim reciprok.*

Më vonë, doktrina e hyjnisë reale dhe njerishmë-risë reale të Jisu Krishtit u dëshmua dhe u mbrojt nga shenjtorë të tillë si Simeoni Teologu i Ri (v.1022) dhe Grigor Pallamai, kryepeshkop i Sela-nikut (v.1359). Ata e mbrojtën këtë doktrinë në mësimet e tyre rreth shenjtërimit dhe hyjnizimit real të njeriut, nëpërmjet kungimit të gjallë me Pe-rëndinë, që realizohet nëpërmjet Jisu Krishtit në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, në Kishë. Në dhe nëpërmjet Krishtit, Fjalës së mishëruar, personat njerëzore mund të mbushen me Shpirtin e Perëndisë dhe mund të jenë në kungim të vërtetë me Perëndinë Atë, duke marrë pjesë në qenien e pakrijuar, jetën dhe dritën e Trinisë së Shenjtë. Nëse Jisu Krishti nuk ishte Perëndi i vërtetë dhe Njeri i vërtetë, kjo do ishte e pamundur. Por nuk është e pamundur. Kjo është përvoja që ka njeriu për shpëtimin dhe çlirimin, në jetën e Kishës së Krishtit.

----------


## Albo

*Clirimi*

*Dhe u Kryqëzua për ne, në kohën e Pontit Pilat, dhe pësoi dhe u varros.*

Ndonëse Jisui nuk mëkatoi dhe nuk duhej të pësonte dhe të vdiste, ai vullnetarisht mori mbi vete mëkatet e botës dhe vullnetarisht e dha veten në vuajtje dhe vdekje për hir të shpëtimit. Kjo ishte detyra e tij si Mesia-Shpëtimtar:

*Fryma e Zotit është mbi mua, që të sjellë sihariq tek të vuajturit... për t'i dhënë kurajo zemërthyerve, për të shpallur çlirimin tek robërit, dhe për të hapur burgun e atyre që janë lidhur... për të ngushëlluar tërë ata që janë në zi... për t'u dhënë atyre një kurorë në vend të hirit e dheut, vajin e gëzimit në vend të vajtimit (Isaia 61:1-3).*

Në të njëjtën kohë, Jisui duhet ta bënte këtë *si shërbëtori i përvuajtur i Jahves-Perëndi*.

[b]I përçmuar dhe i hedhur poshtë nga nje-rëzit, njeri i dhembjes, njohës i vuajtjes, i ngjashëm me dikë para të cilit fshihet faqja, ishte përçmuar dhe ne nuk e çmuam aspak.
Megjithatë ai mbante sëmundjet tona dhe kishte marrë përsipër dhembjet tona: por ne e konsideruam të goditur, të rrahur nga
Perëndia dhe të përulur.

Por ai u tejshpua për shkak të shkeljeve to-na, u shtyp për paudhësitë tona; ndëshkimi për të cilin kemi paqen është mbi të dhe për shkak të vurratave të tij ne jemi shëruar.

Ne të gjithë endeshim si dele; secili prej nesh ndiqte rrugën e vet dhe Zoti bëri që të bjerë mbi të paudhësia e ne të gjithëve.

I keqtrajtuar dhe i përulur, nuk e hapi go-jën. U soll për therje si dele. Dhe sikurse qengji i pafajshëm nuk nxjerr zë përpara atij që e qeth, kështu nuk e hapi gojën e tij.

Me përuljen e tij, gjykimi i tij u ngrit. Po origjinën e tij kush do ta tregojë? Sepse ai u largua nga toka e të gjallëve dhe u godit për shkak të shkeljeve të popullit tim. Ki-shin caktuar ta varrosnin bashkë me të pa-besët, por kur vdiq e vunë me të pasurin, se-pse nuk kishte kryer asnjë dhunë dhe nuk kishte pasur asnjë mashtrim në gojën e tij.

Por i pëlqeu Zotit ta rrihte dhe ta bënte të vuante. Duke ofruar jetën e tij si flijim për mëkatin, ai do të shikojë pasardhës, do të zgjasë ditët e tij, dhe vullneti i Zotit do të ketë mbarësi në duart e tij. Ai do të shikojë frytin e mundimit të shpirtit të tij dhe do të jetë i kënaqur; me anë të diturisë së tij, i drejti, shërbëtori im, do të bëjë të drejtë shumë veta, sepse do të marrë përsipër pau-dhësitë e tyre.

Prandaj do t'i jap pjesën e tij midis të më-dhenjve, dhe ai do ta ndajë plaçkën me të fuqishmit, sepse e ka përkushtuar jetën e tij deri në vdekje dhe u përfshi midis keq-bërësve; ai ka mbajtur mëkatin e shumë ve-tëve dhe ka ndërhyrë në favor të shkelësve.

Këto fjalë të profetit Isaia, të shkruara shekuj para lindjes së Jisuit, tregojnë historinë e misionit të tij mesianik. Ky mision filloi zyrtarisht para syve të të gjithëve, në pagëzimin nga Joani në Jordan. Duke e lejuar veten të pagëzohej me mëkatarët, ndo-nëse ai nuk kishte mëkat, Jisui tregoi që ai e pra-non thirrjen e tij që të identifikohet me mëkatarët: "i Dashuri" i Atit dhe *"Qengji i Perëndisë që ngre mëkatin e botës" (Joani 1:29; Matheu 3:17)*.

Jisui filloi të mësonte pikërisht në të njëjtën ditë kur nxënësit e tij e rrëfyen për herë të parë Mesia,* "Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë së Gjallë."* Jisui u tregon përnjëherë për misionin e tij për *"të shkuar në Jerusalem, dhe të pësonte shumë ... edhe të vritet, edhe të tretën ditë të ngjallet (Matheu 16:16-23; Mark 8:29-33)* Apostujt shqetësohen shumë nga kjo. Jisui u tregon përnjë-herë atyre hyjninë e tij duke u shpërfytyruar para tyre në mal, në lavdinë hyjnore, në prani të Moi-siut dhe Elisë. Ai u thotë atyre përsëri: *"Biri i Njeriut do të jepet në duart e njerëzve dhe ata do vrasin atë, edhe të tretën ditë do të ngja-Ilet" (Matheu 17:1-23; Mark 9:1-9).*

Fuqitë e së keqes, në fund, u shumuan kundër Krishtit: *"Mbretërit e dheut u mblodhën së bashku kundër Zotit dhe Krishtit të Tij" (Psalmi 2:2)*. Ata po kërkonin shkaqe për ta vrarë atë. Akuza zyrtare ishte blasfemia, *"sepse ti, ndonëse je njeri, e bën vetveten tënde Perëndi" (Joani 10:31-38)*. Por arësyet e thella ishin më per-sonale: Jisui u tregoi njerëzve të vërtetën dhe zbuloi kokëfortësinë e tyre, marrëzinë e tyre, hipokrizinë e tyre dhe mëkatin e tyre. Për këtë arsye, çdo mëkatar, i rënduar nga mëkatet e tij dhe duke refuzuar të pendohet, dëshironte kryqëzimin e Krishtit.

Vdekja e Krishtit erdhi nga duart e udhëheqësve politikë e fetarë të kohës së tij, me aprovimin e masës: kur Kaiafa ishte kryeprift, "nën Pontin Pi-lat." Ai "u kryqëzua për ne... dhe pësoi dhe u varros", që të ishte me ne në pësimet dhe vdekjet to-na, të cilat ne i sollëm mbi vetet tona, për shkak të mëkateve tona: *"Sepse paga e mëkatit është vdekje" (Romanët 6:23)*. Në këtë kuptim Apostulli Pavël shkruan për Krishtin që *"u bë një mallkim për ne" (Galatianët 3:13), "Sepse Perëndia atë që s'njohu faj për ne e bëri të jetë faj, që të bëhemi ne drejtësia e Perëndisë me anë të atij" (II Korinthianët 5:21).*

Pësimi dhe vdekja e Krishtit në bindjen ndaj Atit, zbulon dashurinë hyjnore të mbibollshme të Perëndisë për krijimin e tij. Sepse kur gjithçka ishte mëkat, mallkim dhe vdekje, Krishti u bë mëkat, mallkim dhe vdekje për ne - ndonëse ai kurrë nuk pushoi së qenuri drejtësia, bekimi dhe jeta e Vetë Perëndisë. Në këtë thellësi, që më thellë nuk mund të zbulohet apo imagjinohet, Krishti e përuli vet-veten "për ne njerëzit dhe për shpëtimin tonë." Sepse duke qenë Perëndi, ai u bë njeri; dhe duke qenë njeri, ai u bë një shërbëtor; dhe duke qenë një shërbëtor, ai u bë i vdekur dhe jo vetëm i vdekur, por i vdekur në kryq. Nga ulja më e thellë e Perë-ndisë rrjedh lartësimi i përjetshëm i njeriut. Kjo është doktrina qëndrore e besimit të krishterë or-thodhoks e shprehur në mënyra të ndryshme gjatë historisë së Kishës Orthodhokse. Kjo ështe doktrina e *Çlirimit (e Shpengimit, Shpëtimit, Shpërblimit)* - sepse ne jemi shpërblyer, d.m.th. *"blerë me një çmim,"* çmimin e madh të gjakut të Krishtit (Veprat 20:28; I Korinthianët 6:20).

*Edhe le të jetë mbi ju po ajo mendje që ishte edhe mbi Jisu Krishtin; I cili duke qe-në në formë të Perëndisë, nuk e numëroj për rrëmbim të qenurit si një me një me Perëndinë, Po zbrazi veten e tij edhe mori formë shërbëtori, e u bë porsi njerëzit në ngjashmëri; Edhe duke u gjendur në formë porsi njeri, e përunji veten e tij, e u bë i bi-ndur gjer në vdekje, edhe vdekje kryqi. Pra-ndaj dhe Perëndia e lartoj fort tepër, edhe i fali atij një emër që është përmbi çdo emër; Që në emrin e Jisuit të ulet çdo gju i atyre që janë në qiejt e mbi dhet e nën dhet, Edhe çdo gjuhë të rrëfej se Jisu Krishti është Zot, për lavdi të Perëndisë Atë (Filipianët 2:5-11).
*
Në veprimin çlirues dhe shpëtimtar të Krishtit, është bërë diçka tradicionale të theksohen tri as-pekte, të cilat në realitet nuk janë të ndara dhe nuk mund të jenë; por në teori (d.m.th. në vizionin e veprimit dhe qenies së Krishtit si Shpëtimtar i bo-tës) mund të dallohen. I pari nga këto tri aspekte të veprës çliruese të Krishtit, është fakti që Jisui e shpëton njerëzimin duke i siguruar imazhin e për-sosur dhe shembullin e jetës njerëzore, të mbushur me hirin dhe fuqinë e Perëndisë.


*Jisui, Shembëlltyra e Përsosur e Jetës Njerëzore
*
Krishti është Fjala e mishëruar e Perëndisë. Ai është Mësuesi i dërguar nga Perëndia në botë. Ai është trupëzimi i Vetë Perëndisë në formë nje-rëzore. Ai është *"shembëllesa e Perëndisë së padukur" (Kolosianët 1:15)*. Në Atë *"rri gjithë të mbushurit e hyjnisë trupërisht" (Kolosianët 2:9)*. Personi që sheh Jisuin sheh Perëndinë Atë (Joani 14:9). Ai është *"paqyrimi i lavdisë së Perëndisë dhe shpreh vulën e qënies së Tij" (Hebrejtë 1:3).*  Ai është *"Drita e botës"*, që *"ndriçon çdo njeri... që vjen në botë" (Joani 8:12, 1:9)*. Të jesh i shpëtuar prej Jisu Krishtit, para së gjithash, duhet të jesh i ndriçuar prej Tij; ta shohësh Atë si Dritë, dhe të shohësh çdo gjë nën dritën e Tij. Ta njohësh Atë si *"E Vërteta" (Joani 14:6)*; dhe të njohësh të vërtetën në Atë.

*Edhe do të njihni të vërtetën, edhe e vërteta do t'ju lirojë juve (Joani 8:31).*

Kur dikush është shpëtuar prej Perëndisë në Krishtin, ai njeh të vërtetën duke plotësuar dëshi-rën e Perëndisë për krijesat e Tij, sepse *"Perëndia Shpëtimtari ynë... dëshiron të shpëtohen të gjithë njerëzit, dhe të njohin të vërtetën" (I Timotheu 2:4)*. Duke shpëtuar botën e Perë-ndisë, Jisu Krishti ndriçon krijesat e Perëndisë me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë, Shpirtit të Perëndisë që është Shpirti i së Vërtetës që buron prej Atit dhe është dërguar në botë nëpërmjet Krishtit.

*Nëse më doni, ruani porosit e mia. Edhe unë do t'i lutem Atit, dhe Ai do t'iu japë një tjetër Ngushëllimtar, që të mbetet bashkë me ju përjetë, Frymën e së Vërtetës, të ci-lën bota s'munt ta marrë, sepse nuk e sheh, as nuk e njeh; po ju e njihni, sepse banon me ju, edhe do të jetë me ju (Joani 14:15-17).

Po kur do të vijë Ngushëllimtari, të cilin do t'ja dërgoj unë juve prej Atit, Fryma e së Vërtetës, që del nga Ati, do të dëshmoj për mua (Joani 15:26).

Po kur të vijë Fryma e së Vërtetës, do t'ju udhëheqë juve në të vërtetën (Joani 16:13).
*
Kështu, aspekti i parë i shpëtimit në Krishtin është të ndriçohesh prej Atij dhe të njohësh të vërtetën rreth Perëndisë dhe njeriut, me anë të udhëheqjes së Shpirtit të Shenjtë, Shpirtit të Vër-tetës, të cilin Perëndia e jep nëpërmjet Atij tek ata që besojnë. Kjo dëshmohet në shkrimet apostolike të Shën Joanit dhe të Shën Pavlit:

*Edhe ne s'kemi marrë frymën e botës, por Frymën që është nga Perëndia, që të njo-him ato që na janë dhuruar nga Perëndia. Për këto edhe flasim, jo me fjalë të mësua-ra prej diturisë së njerëzve, por me fjalë të mësuara prej Frymës së Shenjtë, duke ba-razuar punët shpirtërore me punët shpir-tërore... Sepse cili njohu mendjen e Zotit, që ta mësojë Atë? Po neve kemi mendje Krishti (I Korinthianët 2:12-16).

Duke bërë që ne të njohim misterin e da-shurisë së tij, pas pëlqimit të tij, që e pat vë-në ndër mend me veten e tij, që në të mbu-shurit e kohës, të përmbledhi të gjitha në Krishtin, edhe ato që janë në qiej edhe ato që janë në tokë. [...] Mua... mu dha ky hir... që t'i ndriçoj të gjithë, që të dinë çfarë është të pasurit pjesë në misterin fshehur prej jetëve te Perëndia... që të njihet me anë të kishës dituria e pafund e Perëndisë... (Efe-sianët 1:9-10; 3:9-10).

Sepse dua... që të ngushëllohen zemrat e atyre, duke u bashkuar në dashuri, edhe mbi çdo farë pasjeje të kuptimit të mbaruar, që të njohin misterin e Perëndisë Atit dhe të Krishtit; Tek i cili janë fshehur gjithë thesaret e urtësisë dhe të diturisë (Kolo-sianët 2:1-3). 

Edhe ju jeni të lyer prej Shenjtit, edhe i dini të gjitha. Nuk ju shkrova juve sepse nuk dini të vërtetën, por sepse e dini, edhe sepse çdo gënjeshtër nuk është nga e vërteta. [...] ...Edhe të Iyerit që muarët nga Ai mbetet në ju, edhe s'keni nevojë t'u mësojë juve ndonjë; sikundër të lyerit ju mëson juve për të gjitha, dhe është e vërtetë, edhe nuk është gënjeshtër, edhe sikundër u më-soj juve do të mbeteni në atë. [...] Edhe nga kjo e njohim se mbetet ndër ne, nga Fryma që na u dha. (I Joan 2:20-27; 3:24)
*
Prandaj, aspekti i parë i shpëtimit të njeriut në Krishtin, është aftësia dhe fuqia për të parë, njo-hur, besuar dhe dashur të vërtetën e Perëndisë në Krishtin, i cili është e Vërteta, me anë të Shpirtit të së Vërtetës. Kjo është dhurata e njohurisë dhe diturisë, e ndriçimit dhe e pastrimit. Ky është ku-shti i të qenurit i "mësuar prej Perëndisë", siç u paratha nga profetët dhe u përmbush nga Krishti (Isaia 54:13; Jeremia 31:33-34; Joani 6:15). Kë-shtu, në Kishën Orthodhokse, hyrja në jetën shpëtimtare të Kishës, nëpërmjet Pagëzimit dhe Mirosjes, është quajtur "ndriçimi i shenjtë" (Shih v. II, Adhurimi).

*Sepse Perëndia që tha 'le të ndriçojë drita në errësirë', është Ai që ndriçoj zemrat to-na për të dhënë të ndriturit e të njohurit e lavdisë së Perëndisë në faqen e Jisu Krishtit (2 Korinthianët 4:6).
*


*Jisui, Pajtuesi i Njeriut me Perëndinë
*
Aspekti i dytë i aktit të pandarë të Krishtit, në shpëtimin e njeriut, është kryerja e pajtimit të njeriut me Perëndinë Atë, nëpërmjet faljes së mëka-teve. Ky është çlirimi dhe pajtimi, shpengimi prej dënimit të shkaktuar nga mëkati.

*Sepse kur ishim ne të sëmurë, Krishti vdiq në kohën që ishte urdhëruar për të pabesët. Sepse mezi për njeri të drejtë do ndonjë të vdesë; sepse për të mirin mbase edhe guxon ndonjë të vdesë. Po Perëndia tregon dashu-rinë e Tij mbi ne, sepse tek ishim fajtorë, Krishti vdiq për ne. Shumë më tepër pra si dolëm të drejtë tani me anë të gjakut të tij, do të shpëtojmë nga zemërimi me anë të tij. Sepse nëqoftëse kur ishim armiq u pajtuam me Perëndine me anë të vdekjes së Birit të Tij, shumë më tepër pasi u pajtuam do të shpëtojmë me anë të jetës së tij. Edhe jo ve-tëm këtë, po edhe mburremi në Perë-ndinë me anë të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht, me anë të cilit morëm tani pajtimin (Romanët 5:6-11).

Prandaj, nëse ndonjë është në Krishtin, ky është krijesë e re, të vjetrat shkuan, ja tek u bënë të gjitha të reja. E gjithë kjo është nga Perëndia, që na pajtoi me veten e tij me anë të Jisu Krishtit dhe na dha shërbesën e pajtimit; Do me thënë Perëndia ishte në Krishtin, duke pajtuar botën me veten e tij, pa iu numëruar atyre fajet e tyre; edhe vuri ndër ne fjalën e të pajtuarit (2 Korinthia-nët 5:17-19).
*
Falja e mëkateve është një nga shenjat e ardhjes së Krishtit, Mesias. Kjo ishte parathënë në Dhiatën e Vjetër.

*...ata të gjithë do të më njohin, nga më i madhi deri tek më i vogli, thotë Zoti; sepse unë do e fal padrejtësinë e tyre, dhe nuk do e kujtoj më mëkatin e tyre (Jeremia 31:34).
*
Krishti është Qengji i Perëndisë që shlyen mëkatet e botës, Qengji që është therur, që nëpërmjet Atij të faleshin të gjitha mëkatet. Ai është gjithashtu kryeprifti, që blaton blatën e përsosur me anë të së cilës njeriu është pastruar prej mëkateve të tij dhe është larë prej padrejtësive të tij. Jisui blaton, si kryeprift, blatën e përsosur të vetë jetës së Tij, vetë trupin e Tij, si Qengji i Perëndisë në drurin e kryqit.

*Sepse për këtë u thirrët, sepse edhe Krishti pësoi për ju, e u la juve një shembull, që të ecni pas gjurmëve të tij; I cili 'nuk bëri faj, as u gjend kobim në gojën e tij.' I cili kur përqeshej nuk përqeshte, kur pësonte nuk kërcënonte, po e jepte veten e tij në dorë të atij që gjykon me të drejtë; I cili vetë mbajti fajet tona në trup të tij mbi dru, që si të vdesim në fajet, të rrojmë në drejtësi; 'me plagën e tij u shëruat'. Sepse ishit 'si dhen të arratisura'; po tani u kthyet tek Bariu dhe tek Peshkopi i shpirtrave tuaj (1 Pietri 2: 21-25).
*
Blatimi dhe flijimi kryepriftëror i Birit të Perëndisë tek Ati i Tij i përjetshëm përshkruhet me detaje në Letrën e Hebrejve.

* Në ditët e mishit të Tij, Jisui pasi pruri të falura dhe të lutura, me klithmë të fortë dhe me lot tek Ai që mund ta shpëtonte Atë nga vdekja, edhe u dëgjua për të druajturit e Tij nga Perëndia. Ndonëse ishte Bir, Ai mësoi nga ato që pësoi të jetë i bindur, edhe si u bë i përsosur u bë burim për shpëtim të përjetshëm për të gjithë ata që i binden Atij, duke qenë i quajtur nga Perëndia kryeprift pas urdhërit të Melkisedekut (He-brejtë 5:7-10).

Por si erdhi Krishti, kryeprifti i të mirave që kanë për të ardhur me anë të më së ma-dhes e më të mbaruarës tendë, që s'është bërë me dorë (d.m.th. në prani të Perëndisë) ...po me anë të gjakut të tij hyri një herë në Shenjtoren e Shenjtë, duke siguruar kë-shtu një shpengim të përjetshëm. Sepse nëqoftëse gjaku i demave e i cjepve, edhe hiri i mëshqerës që spërkat të ndyrët she-njtëron për pastrimin e mishit, Sa më tepër gjaku i Krishtit, i cili me anë të Frymës së përjetshme pruri veten e tij për flijim të pa njollë te Perëndia, do të pastroj ndërgjegjen tuaj nga punëra të vdekura, që t'i shërbeni Perëndisë së gjallë. Prandaj është ndër-mjetës i një dhiate të re, që me anë të vde-kjes që u bë për shpërblimin e të shkelurit të porosive në kohën e dhiatës së parë, të marin ata që janë thirrur zotimin e tra-shëgimit të përjetshëm (Hebrejtë 9:11-15).*

Sipas Shkrimeve, mëkatet e njeriut dhe të gjithë botës janë falur nga flijimi i Krishtit, nga blatimi i jetës së Tij - trupi i Tij dhe gjaku i Tij, i cili është *"gjaku i Perëndisë" (Veprat 20:28)* - në kryq.
Ky është *"çlirimi" "shpërblimi", "shlyerja", "pajtimi",* për të cilat flitet shpesh në Shkrimin e Shenjtë. Krishti "pagoi çmimin" që ishte i nevojshëm për t'u paguar, që bota të falej dhe të pas-
trohej nga të gjitha padrejtësitë dhe mëkatet (1 Korinthianët 6:20; 7:23).

Në historinë e doktrinës së krishterë ka patur një debat të madh rreth problemit se kujt "i pagoi çmimin" Krishti për çlirimin e botës dhe për shpë-timin e njerëzimit. Disa thanë që "pagesa" iu bë djallit. Kjo është pikëpamja që djalli ka disa të "drejta" mbi njeriun dhe botën për shkak të mëka-tit të njeriut. Në rebelimin e tij kundër Perëndisë, njeriu e "shiti veten tek djalli", duke e lejuar kështu të Ligun të bëhet *"princi i kësaj bote" (Joani 12:31)*. Krishti erdhi t'i paguajë borxhin djallit dhe të çlirojë njeriun nga robëria e tij me anë të flijimit të Tij në kryq.

Të tjerë thanë që "pagesa" e Krishtit për njerëzit iu bë Perëndisë Atit. Kjo është pikëpamja që e interpreton vdekjen flijimore të Krishtit në kryq, si pagesa e duhur për të zbutur zemërimin e Perë-ndisë ndaj racës njerëzore. Perëndia ishte fyer nga mëkati i njeriut. Ligji i Tij ishte shkelur dhe drej-tësia e Tij ishte fyer. Njeriu duhej të paguante dë-nimin për mëkatin e tij duke paguar dënimin e duhur. Por asnjë pagesë njerëzore nuk mund ta për-mbushte drejtësinë e Perëndisë, sepse drejtësia e Tij është hyjnore. Kështu, Biri i Perëndisë duhej të lindte në botë dhe të merrte dënimin që duhej të paguhej nga njerëzit. Ai duhej të vdiste, që Perë-ndia të merrte pajtimin e duhur për fyerjen e nje-riut ndaj Tij. Krishti dha veten e Tij për ne dhe vdiq për mëkatet tona, duke dhënë gjakun e Tij, si një flijim pajtues për mëkatet e botës. Duke vde-kur në kryq, në vend të njeriut mëkatar, Krishti pagoi çmimin e plotë për mëkatet e njeriut. Fyerja e njeriut u shlye dhe bota u pajtua me Krijuesin e saj.

Duke komentuar se kujt "i pagoi çmimin" Krishti për shpëtimin e njeriut, Shën Grigor Theologu, në shekullin e katërt, shkroi sa më poshtë në Ligjëri-min e dytë të Pashkës:

*Tani do të shqyrtojmë një tjetër fakt dhe dogmë, harruar nga pjesa më e madhe, por sipas mendimit tim ia vlen të shqyrtohet. Kujt iu ofrua ky Gjak i blatuar që u derdh për ne, dhe përse u Ai derdh? Dua të them Gjaku i çmuar i Perëndisë tonë dhe Kryepriftit tonë dhe Flijimit tonë.

Ne ishim mbajtur në robëri nga i Ligu, të shitur nën mëkatin, dhe duke marrë këna-qësi për dobësinë. Tani, meqenëse një page-së i takon vetëm atij që mban në robëri, Unë pyes kujt iu dha dhe përse? Nëse iu dha të Ligut, çfarë fyerje! Nëse gra-bitësi merr shpërblesën, jo vetëm prej Perë-ndisë, por një shpërblim që është Perëndia Vetë, dhe të ketë një pagesë të tillë të shkëlqyeshme për tiraninë e tij, atëherë do të ishte e drejtë për atë të na kishte lënë të gjithëve!

Por nëse tek Perëndia Atë, së pari unë pyes: Qysh? Sepse ne nuk ishim shtypur prej Tij. Dhe së dyti, në çfarë parimi Gjaku i Birit të Tij të vetëmlindur kënaqi Atin, i cili nuk pranoi madje Isakun, kur ai do të flijohej nga ati i tij, (Abrahami), por e zëvendësoi fli-jimin me një dash në vend të flijimit nje-rëzor? (Gjeneza 22).

A nuk është pra e qartë që Ati e pranoi Atë, po nuk e kërkoi Atë; por për hir të mishë-rimit, dhe meqenëse Njerishmëria mund të përmbushej nga Njerishmëria e Perëndisë, që Ai të mund të na dorëzonte Vetë, dhe të mundte tiranin (d.m.th. djallin) dhe të na tërhiqte tek Vetvetja me anë të ndërmjeti-mit të Birit të Tij, i ciii gjithashtu e për-gatiti këtë në nderim të Atit, dhe u bind në të gjitha.
*

Në përgjithësi, në teologjinë orthodhokse mund të thuhet, se termat "pagesë" dhe "shpërblim" janë kuptuar më tepër në një mënyrë simbolike dhe metaforike, për të thënë që Krishti bëri gjithçka të nevojshme për të shpëtuar dhe çliruar njerëzimin e skllavëruar tek djalli, mëkati dhe vdekja, dhe nën zemërimin e Perëndisë. Ai nuk e "pagoi çmimin" në një kuptim legalistik, juridik apo ekonomik. Ai nuk e "pagoi çmimin" tek djalli, që i kishte fituar të drejtat mbi njeriun me mashtrim e tirani. Ai nuk e "pagoi çmimin" tek Perëndia Atë, në kuptimin që Perëndia zbutet me vuajtjen e Tij dhe merr "satisfaksionin" prej krijesave të Tij në Atë. Më mirë mund të themi që Ai e "pagoi çmimin" tek Vetë Realiteti. Ai e "pagoi çmimin" për të krijuar kushtet në dhe, nëpërmjet të cilave njeriu mund të merrte faljen e mëkateve dhe jetën e përjetshme, me anë të vdekjes dhe ngjalljes në Atë, në rinimin e jetës (Shih Romanët 5-8; Galatianët 2-4).

Me anë të vdekjes në kryq dhe ngjalljes së vdekurësh, Jisu Krishti e pastroi botën prej mëkatit dhe së keqes. Ai e mundi djallin "në territorin e tij" dhe "në kushtet e tij." "Sepse paga e mëkatit është vdekja" (Romanët 6:23). Kështu, Biri i Perëndisë u bë njeri dhe mori mbi Vete mëkatet e botës dhe vdiq vullnetarisht. Me anë të vdekjes së Tij të pamëkatshme dhe të pafajshme të bërë krej-tësisht nga vullneti i tij i lirë - dhe jo nga një nevo-jë fizike, morale apo juridike - Ai e bëri vdekjen të vdesë dhe të bëhet një burim dhe rrugë për jetën e përjetshme. Këtë këndon Kisha në të kremten e Ngjalljes, Pashkës së Re në Krishtin, Qengjit Paskal të ri, që u ngjall së vdekurësh:

*Krishti u ngjall së vdekurësh, me vdekjen vdekjen shkeli dhe të varrosurve jetën u fali! (Tropari i Pashkës).
*
Dhe ja se si lutet Kisha në Meshën Hyjnore të Shën Vasilit të Madh:

*Po, meqënëse ishte Perëndi para jetëve, u duk mbi dhe, dhe u shoqërua me njerëzit; dhe duke u mishëruar prej Virgjëreshës së Shenjtë, e përuli veten dhe mori formë shërbëtori, duke u bërë një me formën e trupit tonë të përulur, që të na bëjë dhe ne njësoj me formën e ikonës të lavdisë së Tij.

Sepse me që mëkati erdhi në botë me anën e njeriut, dhe nga shkaku i mëkatit vdekja, prandaj dhe Biri yt i vetëmlindur që është në gjirin tënd, o Perëndi Atë, dhe që Iindi prej gruaje, prej Hyjlindëses së Shenjtë dhe gjithmonë Virgjëreshës Mari, iu nën-shtrua ligjit dhe denjoi të dënojë mëkatin në trupin e tij; në mënyrë që, ata që vdesin më Adamin, të ngjallen në vetë Krishtin tënd.

Dhe duke jetuar në këtë botë, duke dhënë porosira shpëtimi, duke na larguar nga gë-njeshtrat e idhujve, na solli në njohjen të-nde, Perëndisë së vërtetë dhe Atit, dhe na bëri për veten e tij popull të zgjedhur, prif-tëri mbretërore, komb të shenjtë.
Dhe duke na pastruar me ujë, dhe duke na shenjtëruar me Shpirtin e Shenjtë, dha ve-ten këmbim te vdekja prej së cilës mba-heshim të shitur nga mëkati.

Dhe duke zbritur me anën e kryqit në Ferr që të plotësojë tërë misionin e Tij, zhduku dhembjet e vdekjes; dhe pasi u ngjall të tretën ditë dhe i çeli çdo trupi rrugën e ngjalljes prej së vdekurish, meqë nuk ishte e mundur të zotërohej prej prishjes kryetari i jetës.

Dhe u bë fillimi i të fjeturve, i paralinduri i të vdekurve, që të jetë Ai gjithçka, duke qenë i pari në të gjitha...
(Lutja Eukaristike e Meshës së Shën Vasilit). * 



*Jisui, Shkatërruesi i Vdekjes*

Aspekti i tretë dhe i fundit i aktit shpëtimtar të Jisuit është më i thelli. Eshtë shkatërrimi i vdekjes prej vetë vdekjes së Krishtit. Ky është transfor-mimi i vdekjes në një akt jete. Eshtë rikrijimi i Sheolit - gjendja shpirtërore e të qenurit i vdekur -në parajsë të Perëndisë. Kështu, në dhe nëpërmjet vdekjes së Jisu Krishtit, vdekja vdiq. Në Atë, i cili është Ngjallja dhe Jeta, njeriu nuk mund të vdesë, por jeton përgjithmonë me Perëndinë.

*Me të vërtetë, me të vërtetë po ju them juve, se ai që dëgjon fjalën time, edhe i beson Atij që më ka dërguar, ka jetë të përjet-shme, edhe në gjyq nuk vjen, por shkon prej vdekjes në jetë (Joani 5:24).

" Unë jam Ngjallja e Jeta, ai që më beson, edhe në vdektë, do të rrojë. Edhe kushdo që rron edhe më beson, nuk do të vdesë kurrë" (Joani 11:25-26).

Krishti është ai që vdiq, po edhe më tepër ai që u ngjall, i cili është në të djathtë të Perë-ndisë, i cili edhe lutet për ne. Kush do na ndaj nga dashuria e Krishtit? [...] Sepse më është mbushur mendja se as vdekje, as jetë, as ëngjëj, as pushtete, as fuqira, as ato që janë tani, as ato që do të vinë, as lartësirë, as thellësirë, as ndonjë tjetër krijesë nuk do të mund të na ndajë nga dashuria e Perë-ndisë, që është në Jisu Krishtin Zotin tonë (Romanët 8:34-39).

Sepse në Atë rri tërë plotësia e hyjnisë tru-përisht; edhe ju jeni jeni tek plotësia e je-tës në Atë... duke u varrosur me Atë në pa-gëzim, në të cilin edhe u ngjallët bashkë me anë të besës së veprimit të Perëndisë, i cili e ngjalli Atë prej së vdekurish. Edhe ju ishit të vdekur në fajet... Perëndia ju bëri të gjallë bashkë me Atë, duke ju falur juve gjithë fajet; duke shuar dorëshkrimin e po-rosive që qëndronte kundër nesh me të dre-jtë, edhe këtë e hoqi nga mezi, duke e mbë-rthyer atë në kryq. Edhe pasi i ç'armatosi urdhërat dhe pushtetet (demoniake) i tur-përoi haptas, duke triumfuar kundër atyre ...Sepse vdiqtë, edhe jeta juaj është fshehur bashkë me Krishtin tek Perëndia ( Kolosia-nët 2:9...).*

Kjo është doktrina e shkrimeve të Dhiatës së Re, përsëritur shpesh në mënyra të ndryshme në tra-ditën e Kishës: në misteret, në himnologjinë, në teologjinë dhe ikonografmë. Fitorja e Krishtit mbi vdekjen është çlirimi i njeriut prej mëkatit dhe fi-torja e njeriut mbi robërinë e djallit, sepse në dhe nëpërmjet vdekjes së Krishtit, njeriu vdes dhe li-ndet përsëri në jetën e përjetshme. Në vdekje më katet nuk janë llogaritur më. Në vdekje djalli nuk e mban më atë. Në vdekje ai ka lindur përsëri në je-tën e re dhe është çliruar prej gjithçkaje që është e keqe, e rreme, demoniake dhe mëkatare. Me një fjalë, ai është çliruar prej gjithçkaje që është e vdekur me anë të vdekjes dhe ngjalljes në dhe me Krishtin.

*Po Jisunë që ishte bërë pak gjë më poshtë se engjëjt e shohim, për pësimin e vdekjes, të kurorëzuar me nder e lavdi, që me hi-rin e Perëndisë të shijojë vdekjen për çdo njeri. [...] Edhe me qenë që bijtë kanë ma-rrë pjesë prej mishi e gjaku, edhe Ai gji-thashtu mori pjesë prej gjithë këtyre gjë-rave, që të prishë me anë të vdekjes atë që ka pushtetin e vdekjes, do me thënë djallin, edhe të shpëtojë gjith' ata, të cilët për fri-kën e vdekjes ishin gjithë jetën e tyre në skllavëri (Hebrejtë 2:9-15).

Po tani Krishti u ngjall prej së vdekurish; u bë pema e parë e atyre që kanë fjetur. Se-pse sikundër vdekja erdhi nga një njeri, edhe ngjallja erdhi nga një Njeri. Sepse si-kundër të gjithe vdesim në Adamin, kështu të gjithë marrim jetë në Krishtin [...] Edhe thumbi i vdekjes është faji; edhe fuqia e fajit është ligji. Po i falemi nderit Perë-ndisë që na dha fitoren me anë të Zotit Jisu Krisht (1 Korinthianët 15:20... 56-57).
*



_Shenim: Fjala "Çlirim" është përdorur këtu për të përkthyer fjalën anglisht "Redemption", nga latinishtja redemptionis, që do të thotë të çlirosh një peng. Krishti na çliroi ne të gjithëve që ishim marrë peng nga Satanai, duke u bërë Çlironjësi ynë. Në Dhiatën e Vjetër, ky ishte një emër që i jipej shpesh edhe Perëndisë. (Psalmi 19:14; 78:35). Në LXX, hebraishtja Goel (Çlironjës) është përkthyer ç, që do të thotë shpengues, çlirues._

----------


## Albo

*Ngjallja

Dhe u Ngjall të Tretën Ditë Sipas Shkrimeve
*
Krishti u ngjall së vdekurish! Ky është proklami-mi kryesor i besimit të krishterë. kjo formon ze-mrën e predikimit dhe adhurimit të Kishës dhe të jetës shpirtërore "* ...Edhe nëse Krishti nuk u ngjall, atëherë pa fjalë predikimi ynë është i kotë dhe besa jonë është e kotë" (I. Korinthi-anët 15:14).
*
Në predikimin e parë në historinë e Kishës së Kri-shterë, Apostull Pietri e filloi proklamimin e tij:

*O burra Izraelitë, pa dëgjoni këto fjalë; Jisu Nazaretin, njeri të treguar në ju nga Perëndia me fuqira e çudira e me shenja, të cilat i bëri Perëndia me anë të atij, në mes tuaj, sikundër edhe vetë e dini, Këtë që qe dhënë sipas një plani të caktuar dhe pas paranjohjes së Perëndisë ju e zutë edhe me duar paudhërie e mbërthyet dhe e vratë; Këtë Perëndia e ngjalli, pasi zgjidhi dhe-mbjet e vdekjes, sepse nuk mund të mbahej ai prej saj (Veprat 2:22-24).
*
Jisui kishte fuqinë të jepte jetën e tij dhe gjitha-shtu, kishte fuqinë ta merrte atë përsëri:

*Prandaj Ati më do, sepse unë vë jetën time, që ta marr përsëri. As ndonjë s'e ngre prej meje, po unë e vë prej vetes; kam pushtet ta vë edhe kam pushtet ta marr përsëri. Këtë porosi mora prej tim Eti (Joani 10:17-18).
*
Sipas doktrinës Orthodhokse nuk ka konkurrencë të "jetëve" ndërmjet Perëndisë dhe Jisuit, dhe as konkurrencë "fuqish". Fuqia e Perëndisë dhe fuqia e Jisuit, jeta e Perëndisë dhe jeta e Jisuit, janë një dhe e njëjta fuqi e jetë. Të thuash që Perëndia ngjalli Krishtin dhe që Krishti u ngjall nga fuqia e Tij është e njëjta gjë. *"Sepse sikundër Ati ka jetë në vetvete", thotë Krishti, "Kështu i dha edhe të Birit të ketë jetë në veten e tij" (Joani 5:26). " Unë dhe Ati jemi një" (Joani 10: 30).
*
Shkrimi e thekson që Perëndia e ngjalli Jisuin ve-tëm për të theksuar më tepër që Krishti e dha je-tën e Tij plotësisht, e blatoi atë të plotë dhe pa re-zerva tek Perëndia - që pastaj ia dha përsëri në ngjalljen prej së vdekurish.

Kisha Orthodhokse beson në vdekjen reale të Krishtit dhe në ngjalljen aktuale të tij. Megjithatë, ngjallje nuk do të thotë thjesht ngritje trupi. As Ungjilli dhe as Kisha nuk thonë që Jisui u shtri i vdekur dhe pastaj u gjallërua biologjikisht dhe eci në të njëjtën mënyrë si para se të vritej. Me një fjalë, Ungjilli nuk thotë që engjëlli lëvizi gurin prej varrit që Krishti të dilte jashtë. Engjëlli e lëvizi gu-rin për të treguar që Jisui nuk ishte më atje (Mar-ku 16; Matheu 28).

Në ngjalljen, Jisui është në një formë të re dhe të lavdishme. Ai shfaqet përnjëherë në vende të ndryshme. Ai njihet me vështirësi (Lluka 24:16, Joani 20:14). Ai ha e pi për të treguar që nuk është një hije (Lluka 24:30, 39). Ai i lejon që ta prekin (Joani 20:27; 21:9). Dhe ai shfaqet në mes të nxënësve të tij kur* "dyert ishin të mbyllura" (Joani 20:19, 26)*. Dhe Ai *"humbi prej syve t'atyre" (Lluka 24:31)*. Krishti u ngjall me të vërtetë, por njerishmëria e tij e ringjallur është plot me jetë dhe hyjnishmëri. Kjo njerishmëri është në formën e re të jetës së përjetshme të Mbretërisë së Perëndisë.

*Kështu edhe të ngjallurit e të vdekurve. Mbillet në prishje, e ngrihet në paprishje; Mbillet në çnderim e ngrihet në lavdi; Mbillet në dobësi e ngrihet në fuqi; Mbillet trup shtaze e ngrihet trup shpirti.

Kështu edhe është shkruar, i pari njeri Adami "u bë shpirt i gjallë"; i pastajmi Adam (d.m.th. Krishti), frymë që jep jetë. Edhe nuk u bë më përpara ajo e shpirtit, po ajo e gjallesës, pastaj ajo e shpirtit.

Njeriu i parë është prej dheut, prej balte; njeriu i dytë është Zoti prej qielli. Çfarë është ai prej balte, ashtu janë edhe ata të baltës, dhe çfarë është qiellori, ashtu janë edhe qiellorët. Edhe sikurse veshëm figu-rën e atij prej balte, ashtu do të veshim edhe figurën e qiellorit (I Kor. 15:42-50).*

Ngjallja e Krishtit është fryti i parë i ngjalljes së tërë njerëzimit. Ajo është përmbushje e Dhiatës së Vjetër, *"sipas Shkrimeve"*, ku është shkruar. *"Sepse nuk do të lesh shpirtin tim në Sheol* (d.m.th. në mbretërinë e vdekjes), *as do të lesh Shenjtin tënd të shohë prishje" (Psalmi 16: 10; Veprat 2:25-36)*. Në Krishtin të gjitha shpre-sat dhe kërkesat u plotësuan: *O Vdekje ku është thumbi yt? O Sheol, ku është fitorja tënde? (Osea 13:34).
*
*Ai do ta shkatërrojë vdekjen përgjithmonë, dhe Zoti Perëndi do të fshijë lotët nga të gjithë sytë... Do të thuhet në atë ditë, "Ja, ky është Perëndia ynë, ne e kemi pritur Atë, le të gëzohemi e le të ngazëllohemi në shpëtimin e Tij (Isaia 25:8-9).

Eja, le të kthehemi tek Zoti: Sepse Ai ka thyer, që të mund të na shërojë; Ai ka go-ditur, dhe ai do na bashkojë; Mbas dy ditësh ai do na gjallërojë; Në të tretën ditë Ai do na ngjallë, që të mund të rrojmë përpara Tij (Osea 6:1-2).

Kështu thotë Zoti Perëndi: Ja, Unë do të
hap varret tuaja, dhe do t'ju ngre ju prej
varreve tuaja, o populli im...
Dhe ju do ta mësoni që Unë jam Zoti, kur
Unë do të hap varret tuaja, dhe do t'ju ngre
ju prej varreve tuaja, O populli im.
Dhe Unë do të ve Shpirtin tim në ju, dhe ju
do të rroni... (Ezekiel 37:12-14). 
*

*Rreth Vdekjes dhe Ngjalljes së Krishtit

Dje unë isha kryqëzuar me Atë; sot unë jam lavdëruar me Atë.
Dje unë vdiqa me Atë; sot unë jam bërë i gjallë me Atë.
Dje unë u varrosa me Atë; sot unë jam ngritur me Atë.
Le t'i blatojmë Atij që pësoi dhe u ngjall për ne... vetvetet, pasuria më e çmueshme dhe më e përshtatshme tek Perëndia.
Le të bëhemi si Krishti, meqenëse Krishti u bë si ne.
Le të bëhemi Hyjnorë për hir të Atij, meqenëse Ai u bë për ne njeri.
Ai mori mbi vete më të keqen që të na japë ne më të mirën.
Ai u bë i varfër që nëpërmjet varfërisë
së Tij ne të mundim të bëhemi të pasur.
Ai pranoi formën e një shërbëtori që ne
të mundim të fitojmë përsëri lirinë tonë.
Ai zbriti poshtë që ne të mundemi të ngjitemi lart.
Ai u tundua që nëpërmjet Tij ne të fitojmë.
Ai u turpërua që të na lavdërojë ne.
Ai vdiq që të na shpëtojë ne.
Ai u ngjit që të mund të na marrë tek
Vetvetja, neve që ishim hedhur poshtë nga rënia në mëkat.

Le të japim gjithçka, le të blatojmë gjithçka tek Ai që dha Vetveten si Shpërblim e Pajtim për ne. Ne kishim nevojë për një Perëndi të mishëruar, një Perëndi të dënuar me vdekje, që të mundim të rrojmë.
Ne u dënuam me vdekje së bashku me Atë që të mundim të pastrohemi.
Ne u ngjallëm me Atë sepse u dënuam me vdekje me Atë.
Ne u lavdëruam me Atë sepse u ngjallëm me Atë.
Pak pika Gjaku dhe rikrijuan tërë krijimin.
*
_Shën Grigor Theologu Ligjëratat e Pashkës_

----------


## Albo

*Ngjitja (Shestja)*

Dhe u Ngjit në Qiejt dhe Rri Në të Djathtë të Atit

Mbas ngjalljes, Jisui iu shfaq njerëzve për një periudhë prej dyzet ditësh. Pastaj Ai *"hipi në qiejt edhe ndenji në të djathtë të Perëndisë" (Marku 16:19; shih gjithashtu Lluka 24:50 dhe Veprat 1:9-11)*.
Ngjitja e Jisu Krishtit është akti final i misionit tokësor të shpëtimit. Biri i Perëndisë zbriti "nga qielli" për të bërë veprën që Ati i dha për të bërë; dhe mbasi kreu gjithçka u kthye tek Ati, duke mbartur përjetësisht njerishmërinë e plagosur dhe të lavdëruar që Ai mori mbi vete (Shih p.sh. Joani 17).

Kuptimi doktrinor i ngjitjes është lavdërimi i natyrës njerëzore, bashkimi i njeriut me Perëndinë. Me të vërtetë, është depërtimi i njeriut në thellë-sitë hyjnore pambarim.

Tashmë ne kemi parë që "qiejt" janë në Bibël shprehje simbolike për "mbretërinë e Perëndisë" së pakrijuar, jolëndore dhe hyjnore, siç dhe e ka quajtur një nga shenjtorët e Kishës. Të thuash që Jisui "u ngrit lart në të djathtë të Perëndisë", siç tha Pietri në predikimin e parë të krishterë (Veprat 2:33), do të thotë pikërisht këtë: që njeriu u restaurua në kungimin me Perëndinë, në një bashkim që është sipas doktrinës orthodhokse, më i madh dhe më i përsosur se ai i dhënë njeriut ne krijimin e tij fillestar (Shih Efesianët 1-2).

Njeriu u krijua me potencialin të bëhej një *"pjesëtar i natyrës së Perëndisë"*, duke iu referuar përsëri Apostull Pietrit (II Pietër 1:4). Kjo pjesëmarrje në hyjni është quajtur *theosis* (që literalisht do të thotë hyjnizim) në teologjinë orthodhokse. Kjo është kryer nga ngjitja e Krishtit. Shprehja simbolike e *"të ndenjurit në të djathtë"* të Perëndisë do të thotë pikërisht këtë. Nuk duhet kuptuar që diku në universin e krijuar Jisui fizik është ulur në një fron material.

*Letra e Hebrejve* flet për ngjitjen e Krishtit me termat e Tempullit të Jerusalemit. Ashtu si kryepriftërinjtë e Izraelit hynin në *"shenjtëroren e shenjtëroreve"*, për t'i blatuar Perëndisë për vetveten dhe për popullin, ashtu edhe Krishti, Kryeprifti i vetëm, i përsosur dhe i përjetshëm, e blatoi vetveten tek Perëndia në kryq, si Blata e vetme, e përsosur dhe e përjetshme, jo për veten e tij, por për të gjithë njerëzit mëkatarë. Si një njeri, Krishti hyn (një herë e përgjithmonë) në Shenjtëroren e Shenjtëroreve, që është e vetme, e përsosur dhe e përjetshme: që është *"Prania e Perëndisë në qiejt"*.

*Ne kemi një kryeprift të madh që depërtoi qiejtë, Jisuin, Birin e Perëndisë... (Hebrejtë 4:14).

Sepse i këtillë kryeprift duhej për ne, i shenjtë, i pafajshëm, i pa njollë, i ndarë veç prej fajtorëve, edhe i bërë më i lartë se qiejtë; I cili nuk ka nevojë si ata kryepriftërinjtë, të sjellë kurban përditë, më përpara për fajet e tij dhe pastaj për ato të popullit; sepse këtë ai e bëri një herë, kur pruri kurban veten e tij. Edhe përmbledhja e atyre që themi është kjo; Kemi një të tillë kryeprift, i cili ndenji në të djathtë të fronit të Madhërisë në qiejt, edhe është shërbyes i shenjtërores edhe i tendës së vërtetë të cilën e ngriti jo njeri, por vetë Zoti (Hebrejtë 7:26; 8:1-2).

Sepse Krishti nuk hyri në shenjtërore bërë me dorë, që është një kopje e së vërtetës, por në vetë qiellin, që të shfaqet para Perëndisë për ne (Hebrejtë 9:24).

Po ai, pasi pruri një kurban për faje, ndenji përgjithnjë në të djathtë të Perëndisë, duke pritur deri sa të vihen armiqtë e tij nën nënkëmbësen e këmbëve të tij (Hebrejtë 10: 12-13, Psalmi 110:1).*

Kështu, ngjitja e Krishtit, është parë si hyrja e parë e njeriut në lavdërimin hyjnor, për të cilin ai edhe u krijua. Hyrja u bë e mundur nga lartësimi i Birit hyjnor, i cili zbrazi vetveten në mish nje-rëzor, në vetëblatimin e përkryer tek Perëndia

----------


## Albo

*Gjykimi* 

Dhe do të Vijë Përsëri me Lavdi të Gjykojë të Gjallët dhe të Vdekurit


*Ky Jisu që hipi prej jush lart në qiell, do të vijë kështu, sikundër e patë atë duke vajtur në qiell (Veprat 1:11).*

Këto fjalë të engjëjve, iu drejtuan apostujve kur Zoti u ngjit në qiell. Krishti do të vijë përsëri me lavdi, *"do të duket për së dyti pa faj ndër ata që e presin për shpëtim" (Hebrejtë 9:28).*

*Se Zoti vetë, me urdhër, me zë krye ëngjëlli dhe me trumbetë Perëndie do të zbresë prej qiellit, dhe të vdekurit më Krishtin, do të ngjallen të parët; pastaj dhe ne të gjallët që kemi mbetur, do të rrëmbehemi bashkë me ta nër retë, që të takojmë Zotin në ajër; dhe kështu do të jemi bashkë me Zotin ngahera (I Thesalonikasit 4:16-17. Aposfulli i Shërbesës së Varrimit të Kishës Orthodhokse).*

Ardhja e Zotit në fund, në mbarim të jetëve do të jetë *Dita e Gjykimit, Dita e Zotit* e parathënë në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe e paratreguar nga Jisui vetë (p.sh. Daniel 7; Matheu 24). Koha e saktë se kur, nuk është parathënë, as nga vetë Jisui, kështu që njerëzit duhet të jenë gjithmonë të përgatitur me anë të veprave të mira dhe vigjëlimit shpirtëror.

Prania e Krishtit si e Vërteta dhe Drita është në vetvete gjyqi i botës. Në këtë kuptim të gjithë njerëzit dhe e tërë bota janë tashmë gjykuar, ose më saktë, tashmë jetojnë në praninë e plotë të këtij realiteti - Krishti dhe veprat e tij - nga të cilat ata do të gjykohen në fund. Tani me Krishtin e zbuluar, nuk ka më justifikim për paditurinë dhe mëkatin (Joani 9:39).

Në këtë pikë, është e nevojshme të kujtojmë që në gjyqin e fundit do të jenë edhe ata *"që rrinë në të majtë"*, që do të shkojnë *"në zjarrin e përjetshëm të përgatitur për djallin dhe engjëjt e tij" (Matheu 25:41; Zbulesa 20)*. Në këtë rast nuk është faji i Perëndisë, por është vetëm faji i njerëzve, sepse *"Sikundër dëgjoj, gjykoj; edhe gjyqi im është i drejtë," thotë Zoti (Joani 5:30).*

Perëndia nuk *"gëzohet në vdekjen e mëkatarit" (Ezekiel 18:22)*, Ai *"dëshiron që të gjithë njerëzit të shpëtohen dhe të vinë në njohjen e së Vërtetës" (I Timoth. 2:4)*. Ai bën gjithçka që shpëtimi dhe jeta e përjetshme të arrihen nga të gjithë. Gjithçka tani varet nga njeriu. Nëse disa njerëz e refuzojnë dhuratën e jetës në kungim me Perëndinë, Zoti e respekton lirinë e krijesave të Tij, të cilën Ai Vetë ua ka dhënë. Perëndia i lejon njerëzit të jetojnë *"me djallin dhe engjëjt e tij"* nëse ata e dëshirojnë atë. Edhe në këtë Ai është i drejtë dhe i dashur.

Doktrina e ferrit të përjetshëm nuk do të thotë që Perëndia i torturon njerëzit, as nuk do të thotë që Ai gëzohet në dënimin dhe dhembjen e popullit të Tij, të cilin Ai e do. Por do të thotë që Perëndia vazhdon t'i lejojë të jetojnë përgjithmonë të gjithë, shenjtorë e mëkatarë. Të gjithë do të ngjallen:* "ata që kanë bërë mirë në të ngjallur jete; po ata që kanë punuar të liga në të ngjallur gjyqi" (Joani 5:29)*. Në fund, Perëndia do të jetë *"gjithçka në të gjitha" (I Korinthianët 15:28)*. Për ata që e duan Perëndinë, ngjallja prej së vde-kurish dhe prania e Perëndisë do të jetë Parajsë. Për ata që e urrejnë Perëndinë, ngjallja së vde-kurish dhe prania e Perëndisë do të jetë ferr. Ky është mësimi i Etërve të Kishës.

*Ka shpërthyer një dritë për të drejtin dhe e shoqëruar me një ngazëllim. Dhe drita e të drejtit është e përjetshme...
Një dritë e vetme le të na ndriçojë - ajo që është pjellë e zjarrit të dhembshëm...

Sepse unë njoh një zjarr pastrues që Krishti e dërgoi mbi dhe, dhe Ai Vetë është quajtur zjarr. Ky zjarr heq gjithçka që është materiale dhe e një cilësie të keqe; dhe këtë Ai dëshiron ta ndezë me tërë shpe-jtësinë...

Unë njoh gjithashtu një zjarr që nuk është pastrues, por hakmarrës... të cilin Ai e derdh mbi tërë mëkatarët... që është përgatitur për djallin dhe engjëjt e tij... i cili buron prej faqes së Zotit dhe do të djegë armiqtë e Tij kudo... zjarri i pashuar që ...është fuqia shkatërruese, ndonëse disa mund të preferojnë madje dhe në këtë vend të kenë një opinion më të mëshirshëm për këtë zjarr, i denjë për Atë që ndëshkon (Shën Grigor Theologu).

...ata që e gjejnë vetveten në Gjehenë do të ndëshkohen me kamzhikun e dashurisë. Sa mizore dhe e hidhur do të jetë kjo torturë e dashurisë! Sepse ata që e kuptojnë që kanë mëkatuar kundër dashurisë do të pësojnë vuajtje më të mëdha se ato të shkaktuara nga torturat më të tmerrshme. Dhembja që shkaktohet në zemrën e atij që ka mëka-tuar kundër dashurisë, është më therëse se çdo dhimbje tjetër. Nuk është e drejtë të thuhet që mëkatarëve në ferr u është mo-huar dashuria e Perëndisë... Por, dashuria vepron në dy mënyra të ndryshme, si vuaj-tje në të dënuarit dhe si gëzim në të bekua-rit (Shën Isak Siriani).*

Kështu, pra, gjyqi i fundit dhe destinacioni i përjetshëm i njeriut, varet nëse njeriu i do apo jo Perëndinë dhe vëllezërit e tij. Varet nëse njeriu do më shumë dritën se errësirën - ose errësirën më shumë se dritën. Varet, mund të themi, nëse njeriu e do apo jo Dashurinë dhe Dritën Vetë; nëse njeriu do apo jo Jetën - që është Perëndia Vetë; Perëndia i zbuluar në krijimin, në të gjithë gjërat, në* "më të voglin e vëllezërve."*

Kushtet e gjyqit të fundit tashmë njihen. Krishti i ka dhënë ato me një qartësi të plotë.

*Edhe kur do vijë Biri i Njeriut në lavdinë e Tij, edhe të gjithë engjëjt e shenjtëruar bashkë me Atë, atëherë do të rrijë në fron të lavdisë së Tij. Edhe do të mblidhen për-para Atij gjithë kombet, edhe do t'i ndajë ata njëri nga tjetri, sikurse bariu ndan dhe-ntë nga dhitë, Edhe do t'i verë dhentë në të djathtë dhe dhitë në të majtë. Atëherë, Mbreti do t'u thotë atyre që rrinë në të djathtë "Ejani të bekuarat e tim Eti, trashëgoni mbretërinë që është bërë gati për ju që kurse është ngritur bota. Sepse pata uri, e më dhatë të ha; pata et e më dhatë të pi; i huaj qeshë edhe më morët në shtëpi; isha i zhveshur dhe më veshët; isha i sëmurë dhe erdhët të më shihni; isha në burg edhe erdhët tek unë."

Atëherë të drejtët do t'i përgjigjen duke thënë: "Zot, kur të pamë duke patur uri e të ushqyem? a duke patur et e të dhamë te pish? Edhe kur të pamë të huaj, e të morëm në shtëpi? a të zhveshur e të veshëm? Edhe kur të pamë të sëmurë, a në burg edhe erdhëm tek ti?"

Edhe mbreti do të përgjigjet e do t'u thotë atyre:"Me të vërtetë po u them juve, sado që i bëtë njërit prej këtyre vëllezërve të mi më të vegjël, ma keni bërë mua."

Atëherë do t'u thotë edhe atyre që rrinë në të majtë "Ikni prej meje, të mallkuar, në zjarrin e pashuar, që është bërë gati për djallin e për engjëjt e tij. Sepse pata uri e s'më dhatë të ha; pata et e s'më dhatë të pi; isha i huaj e nuk më morët brenda; isha i zhveshur e nuk më veshët; isha i sëmurë dhe në burg edhe nuk erdhët të më shihni."

Atëherë do t'i përgjigjen edhe ata, duke thënë "Zot, kur të pamë ty duke patur uri, a duke patur et, a të huaj, a të zhveshur, a të sëmurë, a në burg e nuk të shërbyem?"

Atëherë do t'u përgjigjet e do t'u thotë atyre "Me të vërtetë po ju them juve, sado që nuk do i bëni njërit prej këtyre më të vegjëlve, nuk ma keni bërë mua" Edhe këta do të venë në mundim të për-jetshëm; edhe të drejtët në jetë të përjet-shme (Matheu 25:31-46).
*
Krishti do të gjykojë, jo Perëndia Atë. Krishti ka marrë fuqinë e gjykimit *"sepse është Biri i Njeriut" (Joani 5:27)*. Kështu, njeriu dhe bota nuk do të gjykohen nga Perëndia "i ulur në një re", siç ishte, por nga Njëri që është një njeri i vërtetë, Njëri që ka pësuar çdo tundim të kësaj bote dhe ka dalë fitimtar. Bota do të gjykohet nga Ai që ka qenë Vetë i uritur, i etur, i huaj, i zhveshur, në burg, i plagosur dhe përsëri shpëtimi i të gjithëve. Si i Kryqëzuari, Krishti e ka arritur drejtësisht autoritetin për të gjykuar, sepse Ai vetëm ka qenë për-sosmërisht shërbëtori i bindur i Atit që njeh thellësitë e tragjedisë njerëzore nëpërmjet eksperiencës së Tij.

*I cili do t'ia shpaguajë gjithësecilit sipas punëve të tij; atyre që kërkojnë me durim në punë të mirë, lavdi, nder e përjetësi, Ai do t'u japë jetë të përjetshme; por atyre që grinden e nuk i binden së vërtetës, po i binden paudhësisë, do të jetë zëmërim e tër-bim. Do të jetë hidhërim e shtrëngim në çdo shpirt njeriu që punon të ligën... po lavdi e nder e paqtim mbi cilindo që bën të mira... Sepse te Perëndia s'ka të mbajtur anë. Sepse sa mëkatuan pa ligjin, pa ligjin do të shuhen, edhe sa mëkatuan me ligjin, me ligjin do të gjykohen. Sepse nuk janë të drejtë përpara Perëndisë ata që dëgjojnë ligjin, por ata që e zbatojnë do të drejtë-sohen (Romanët 2:6-13).*

----------


## Albo

*Mbretëria e Perëndisë*

Dhe Mbretëria e Tij nuk do të ketë Mbarim

Jisui është Biri mbretëror i Davidit, për të cilin u profetizua nga engjëlli në lindjen e tij:

*Ky do jetë i madh, edhe Bir i të Lartit do të quhet; edhe Zoti Perëndi do t'i japë atij fronin e Davidit, atit të tij; edhe do të mbretërojë mbi shtëpinë e Jakovit në jetë të jetëve, edhe mbretëria e tij nuk do ketë mbarim (Lluka 1:32-33).*

Nëpërmjet pësimeve të tij si Krisht, Jisui arriti mbretërimin dhe zotërimin mbi gjithë kfijimin. Ai u bë *"Mbreti i mbretërve dhe Zoti i zotërve"*, duke pasur të njëjtin titull me Vetë Perëndinë Atë (Dhefteronomi 10:17; Daniel 2:47; Zbulesa 19: 16). Si njeri, Jisu Krishti është Mbreti i Mbretërisë së Perëndisë.

Krishti erdhi pikërisht për të prurë mbretërinë e Perëndisë tek njerëzit. Fjalët e tij të para janë të njëjta me ato të Pararendësit, Joan Pagëzorit: *Pendohuni se mbretëria e qiejve u afrua (Matheu 3:2, 4:17).*

Nëpër tërë jetën e tij Jisui foli për mbretërinë. Në predikimet, si Predikimi në Mal dhe në shumë paravoli, ai foli për mbretërinë e përjetshme.
*
Lum të varfërit në shpirt; sepse e atyre është mbretëria e qiejve.

Lum ata që ndiqen për punë drejtësie; sepse e atyre është mbretëria e qiejve.

Ai pra që do zbatojë këto porosi dhe do mësojë ato do të quhet i madh në mbretërinë e qiejve.

Po kërkoni më përpara mbretërinë e Perëndisë dhe drejtësinë e tij; edhe këto të gjitha do t'ju shtohen juve.

Nuk do të hyjë në mbretërinë e qiejve ku-shdo që më thotë, Zot, Zot; por ai që bën dashurinë e tim Eti që është në qiejt (Matheu 5-7).*

Fara e sinapit, majaja, margaritari shumë i çmuar, thesari i fshehur në arë, monedha e humbur, rrjeta e peshkimit, dasma, banketi, shtëpia e Atit, vreshta... të gjitha këto janë shenja të mbretërisë. Jisui ka ardhur për të prurë këtë mbretëri. Dhe gjatë natës së Darkës së Tij të fundit me nxënësit, Ai iu flet atyre haptazi:

*Edhe ju jini ata që keni qëndruar bashkë me mua në ngasjet e mia. Prandaj edhe unë bëj gati për ju një mbretëri, sikundër im Atë për mua, Që të hani e të pini në tryzën time në mbretërinë time, edhe të rrini mbi frone duke gjykuar dymbëdhjetë farat e Izraelit (Lluka 22:28-30; Ungjilli në Vigjiljen e të Enjtes së Madhe).*

Mbretëria e Krishtit *"nuk është e kësaj bote" (Joan 18:31)*. Ai ia tha këtë Pontit Pilat, kur po e tallnin e po luanin me të si mbret, duke zbuluar në këtë përulje mbretërinë hyjnore. Mbretëria e Perëndisë, në të cilën Krishti do të mbretërojë, do të vijë me fuqi në fund të kohrave kur Zoti do të mbushë tërë krijimin dhe do të jetë me të vërtetë *"i gjithë, dhe në të gjitha" (Kolosianët 3:11)*. Kisha, që në doktrinën popullore orthodhokse qu-het Mbretërta e Perëndisë në tokë, tashmë është dhënë në mënyrë të mistershme në këtë përvojë. Në Kishë, Krishti tashmë është njohur, lavdëruar dhe shërbyer si i vetmi mbret dhe Zot; dhe Shpirti i Tij i Shenjtë, të cilin shenjtorët e Kishës e kanë identifikuar me Mbretërinë e Perëndisë, i është dhënë tashmë botës në Kishën me tërë hirin dhe fuqinë.

Prandaj, Mbretëria e Perëndisë është një Realitet Hyjnor. Ky është realiteti i pranisë së Perëndisë ndërmjet njerëzve, nëpërmjet Krishtit dhe Shpir-tit të Shenjtë. *"Sepse Mbretëria e Perëndisë ...është... drejtësi e paqtim e gëzim në Shpirtin e Shenjtë" (Romanët 14:17)*. Mbretëria e Perëndisë, si një realitet hyjnor e shpirtëror u është dhënë njerëzve nga Krishti në Kishë. Ajo kremtohet dhe ne marrim pjesë në të, në misteret e besimit. Për të dëshmohet në shkrimet, sinodet, kanonet dhe shenjtorët. Ajo do të bëhet realiteti universal, kozmik dhe përfundimtar i tërë krijimit, në fund të kohrave, kur Krishti do të vijë me lavdi, për të mbushur të gjitha gjërat me Vetveten, me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë, që Perëndia të jetë *"gjithçka në të gjitha" (I Korinthianët 15:28)*

----------


## Albo

*Shpirti i Shenjtë*  

Dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, Zot, jetëbërës, që buron prej Atit, që adhurohet e lavdërohet bashkë me Atin e me Birin, që foli me anën e profetëve.

Shpirti i Shenjtë ka titullin e *Zotit*, së bashku me Perëndinë Atin dhe Krishtin Birin. Ai është Shpir-ti i Perëndisë dhe Shpirti i Krishtit. Ai është i për-jetshëm, i pakrijuar dhe hyjnor; që ka qenë gjith-monë me Atin dhe me Birin; vazhdimisht i adhu-ruar dhe i lavdëruar me ata në unitetin e Shën Trinisë.

Ashtu si edhe me Birin, nuk ka patur asnjë kohë kur Shpirti i Shenjtë nuk ka qenë. Shpirti është përpara krijimit. Ai del nga Perëndia, ashtu si edhe Biri, në një* burim* të përjetshëm dhe të pa kohë. *"Ai buron prej Atit"*, në përjetësi në një lëvizje të njëhershme, hyjnore dhe të vazhdueshme (Joan 15:26).

Doktrina orthodhokse pohon që Perëndia Atë është origjina dhe burimi i përjetshëm i Shpirtit, ashtu siç është dhe i Birit. Por, Kisha pohon, gji-thashtu, që mënyra se si Ati zotëron dhe prodhon Shpirtin dhe Birin ndryshon, sipas ndryshimit ndërmjet Birit që është "lindur" dhe Shpirtit që "buron." Janë bërë shumë përpjekje nga njerëz të shenjtë të frymëzuar prej Perëndisë me një për-vojë të vërtetë rreth jetës së Tij Trinitare, për shpjeguar dallimin ndërmjet *burimit* të Shpirtit dhe *lindjes* së Birit. Për ne është mjaft që të kuptojmë, që ndryshimi ndërmjet tyre është në dallimin ndërmjet personave hyjnorë dhe veprimeve të Birit dhe të Shpirtit në lidhje me Atin dhe gjithashtu, në lidhje me njëri-tjetrin dhe me botën. Eshtë e nevojshme të theksohet, që të gjitha fjalët dhe konceptet rreth hyjnisë dhe Perëndisë, duke përfshirë dhe ato të "burimit" dhe "lindjes", nuk mund ta japin të plotë vizionin mistik të Realitetit Hyjnor. Perëndia mund të kuptohet deri diku nga njerëzit, përsa Ai Vetë e ka zbuluar Vetveten. Megjithatë, esenca e qenies së Tij Trinitare mbetet - dhe do të mbetet gjithmonë - esencialisht e pa-konceptueshme dhe e pashprehshme për mendjet dhe gojët e krijuara. Kjo nuk do të thotë që fjalët rreth Perëndisë janë pa kuptim, por do të thotë që ato nuk mund të shprehin dot këtë Realitet.

Në këtë pikë është gjithashtu e nevojshme të theksohet që kishat Katoliko-Romane dhe Protestante kanë në besoren një shtesë, që Shpirti i Shenjtë buron prej Atit "dhe Birit" (filioque) - një shtesë doktrinore e papranueshme për Orthodhoksinë, sepse nuk përputhet me Shkrimin e Shenjtë dhe me vizionin Orthodhoks të Perëndisë.

Me pohimin e hyjnishmërisë të Shpirtit të Shenj-të, dhe të nevojës së adhurimit dhe lavdërimit të tij me Atin dhe me Birin, Kisha Orthodhokse pohon që Realiteti Hyjnor, i quajtur gjithashtu Hyjni ose Perëndi, në Traditën Orthodhokse është Shën Trinia (shih Seksionin III).  

Shpirti i Shenjtë është esencialisht një në ekzistencën e tij të përjetshme me Atin dhe me Birin; dhe kështu, në çdo veprim të Perëndisë drejt botës, Shpirti i Shenjtë është në mënyrë të nevojshme aktiv. Prandaj, në tregimin e *Gjenezës* për krijimin është shkruar: *"Shpirti i Perëndisë vërtitej mbi faqen e ujrave" (Gjeneza 1:2)*. Eshtë i njëjti Shpirt që është *"fryma e jetës"* për gjithë gjëtë e gjalla dhe veçanërisht për njeriun, të krijuar sipas shembëlltyrës dhe ngjashmërisë së Perëndisë (Gjeneza 1:30; 2:7). Në përgjithësi, në hebraisht, Shpirti është quajtur "frymë" ose "erë" e Jahves. Ai i jep jetë gjithçkaje, *"dhënësi i jetës"* që mban gjithë universin në gjallëri dhe në jetë (p.sh. Psalmi 104:29, Jobi 33:4).

Shpirti i Shenjtë është gjithashtu, Ai që frymëzon shenjtorët për të folur fjalët e Perëndisë dhe për të bërë vullnetin e Tij. Ai lyen profetët, priftërinjtë dhe mbretërit e Dhiatës së Vjetër; dhe "në të mbushurit e kohës" është i njëjti Shpirt që *"zbret dhe qëndron"* mbi Jisuin e Nazaretit, duke e bërë atë Mesian (të Lyerin) e Perëndisë dhe duke e shfaqur atë si të tillë në botë. Kështu, në Dhiatën e Re në epifaninë e parë (që literalisht do të thotë shfaqje) të Krishtit si Mesia - pagëzimi i Tij prej Joanit në Jordan - Shpirti i Shenjtë është zbuluar duke zbritur dhe qëndruar mbi të *"si një pëllumb prej qiellit" (Joan 1:32; Llu-ka 3:22. Shih gjithashtu Matheu 3:16 dhe Marku 1:9)*. Eshtë e rëndësishme të vihet re, si këtu ashtu edhe në ardhjen e Shpirtit në Ditën e Rushajeve, si edhe në pjesë të tjera të Shkrimeve, që fjalët "si" dhe "në ngjashmëri" janë përdorur për të shmangur ndonjë interpretim të gabuar "fizik" të ngjarjeve të treguara, ku Shkrimi po flet në një mënyrë simbolike dhe metaforike.

Jisui e filloi shërbesën e tij publike mbas pagëzi-mit të tij, dhe përnjëherë i referohet profecisë së Isaisë rreth Mesias, direkt tek vetvetja:* Shpirti i Zotit është mbi mua... (Isaia 61:1; Lluka 4:18)*.

Tërë ditët e jetës së Tij Jisui është *"i mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë"* - duke predikuar, mësuar, shëruar, përzënë demonët dhe duke kryer çdo shenjë dhe mrekulli të mesianisë (të qenurit Mesia) së tij, me anë të fuqisë së Shpirtit. (Lluka 4:11) Eshtë shkruar që madje dhe vetëblatimi i tij tek Perëndia në kryq u bë *me anë të Shpirtit të përjetshëm (Hebrejtë 9:14)*. Dhe me anë të të njëjtit Shpirt hyjnor, ai dhe gjithë njerëzit me Të, janë ngjallur prej së vdekurish (Ezekiel 37:1-4).

Në ditën e Rushajeve, Shpirti i Shenjtë erdhi mbi nxënësit e Jisuit në formën e *"gjuhëve si të zjarrit" me oshëtimën "në ngjashmërinë e një ere që fryn me fuqi" (Veprat 2:1-4)*. Këtu vemë re përsëri përdorimin e "si" dhe "në ngjashmërinë". Ardhja e Shpirtit të Shenjtë në Rushajet, është përmbushja finale e misionit mesianik tokësor të Jisuit, fillimi i Kishës së Krishterë. Gjithashtu është përmbushja e profecisë së Dhiatës së Vjetër që në kohën e Mesias-mbret, Shpirti i Perëndisë do të *"derdhet mbi çdo mish" (Joel 2:28; Ve-prat 2:17)*.
Kisha e krishterë jeton me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Shpirti vetëm është garantuesi i Mbretërisë së Perëndisë mbi dhe. Ai vetëm është garantuesi, që jeta e Perëndisë dhe e vërteta e dashuria janë me njerëzit. Vetëm me anë të Shpirtit të She-njtë mundin njeriu dhe bota të përmbushin atë për të cilën ata janë krijuar nga Perëndia. Të gjitha ve-primet e Perëndisë ndaj njeriut dhe botës - janë prej Atit me anë të Birit (Fjala) në Shpirtin e She-njtë; dhe tërë aftësitë e njeriut për t'iu përgjigjur Perëndisë janë në të njëjtin Shpirt, me anë të Birit tek i njëjti Atë.

Shpirti i Shenjtë është Shpirti i jetës.

*Nëse Shpirti i atij që ngjalli Jisuin rri ndër ju, ai që ngjalli Krishtin së vdekurish do t'u japë jetë edhe trupave tuaj të vdekshëm me anë të Shpirtit që rri në ju (Romanët 8:11).
*
Shpirti i Shenjtë është Shpirti i së vërtetës.  

*Por kur të vijë ai, Shpirti i së vërtetës, do t'ju udhëheqë juve në të vërtetën, sepse nuk do të flasë prej vetes, por do të flasë sa do të dëgjojë, edhe do t'ju tregojë juve gjë-rat që do të vinë (Joan 16:13; shih gjithashtu Joan 14:25; 15:26).*

Shpirti i Shenjtë është Shpirti i birërisë hyjnore.

*Sepse sa udhëhiqen prej Shpirtit të Perë-ndisë, këta janë bij të Perëndisë. Sepse s'keni marrë Shpirt robërie, që të keni frikë përsëri, po keni marrë Shpirt birërie, me anë të të cilit thërresim "Abba! o Atë!" Vetë Shpirti dëshmon bashkë me shpirtin tonë se jemi bij Perëndie (Romanët 8:14; gjithashtu Galatianët 4:6) 
*

Shpirti i Shenjtë është prania personale e dhiatës së re dhe të përjetshme ndërmjet Perëndisë dhe njeriut, vula dhe garantuesi i Mbretërisë së Perë-ndisë, fuqia dhe banimi i Perëndisë në njeriun.
*
...ju jeni një letër e Krishtit, e dërguar nga ne, e shkruar jo me bojë, por me Shpirtin e Perëndisë së gjallë, jo në pllaka të gurta, por në pllaka të mishta të zemrave... por tri-mëria jonë është nga Perëndia, që na bëri të zotë të jemi shërbëtorë të dhiatës së re, jo të shkronjës por të Shpirtit; sepse shkro-nja vret por Shpirti jep jetë (II Korinthia-nët 3:2-6).
Nuk e dini se ju jeni tempull Perëndie, edhe Shpirti i Shenjtë rri ndër ju... Sepse tempulli i Perëndisë, i cili jeni ju, është i shenjtëruar (I Korinthianët 3:16; gjithashtu Romanët 6:19).
Sepse me anë të tij (Krishtit) kemi të dy të hyrët me një Shpirt te Ati. Prandaj s'jemi më të huaj e të jashtëm, por bashkëqytetarë të shenjtorëve dhe shtëpiakë të Perëndisë; Sepse u ndërtuam mbi themelin e Apostuj-ve e të profetëve, ku guri i çipit është vetë Jisu Krishti; mbi të cilin tërë ndërtesa është e lidhur bashkë dhe rritet në një te-mpull të shenjtëruar në Zotin; mbi të cilin edhe ju jeni ndërtuar bashkë, që të rrijë Perëndia me anë të Shpirtit (Efesianët 2: 18-22; gjithashtu I Pietri 2:4-9).*

Në Shpirtin e Shenjtë njerëzit kanë mundësinë e marrjes së çdo dhurate nga Perëndia, të marrin pje-së në natyrën dhe jetën e Tij hyjnore, duke bërë çfarë Krishti ka bërë nëpërmjet përmbushjes së "porosisë së tij të re", për të dashur njëri-tjetrin ashtu si ai na deshi ne, *"sepse Dashuria e Perëndisë është derdhur në zemrat tona me anë të Shpirtit të Shenjtë që na është dhënë" (Romanët 5:5)*.

*Fruti i Shpirtit është dashuri, gëzim, paqtim, zemër e gjerë, ëmbëlsi, mirësi, besë, butësi, vetëpërmbajtje... Edhe ata që janë të Krishtit, e kanë kryqëzuar mishin bashkë me pasionet dhe dëshirat. Nëse rrojmë pas Shpirtit... ai që mbjell në Shpirt, prej Shpi-rtit do të korrë jetë të përjetshme (Galatia-nët 5:22-25; 6:8).*

----------


## Albo

*KISHA*

Në një Kishë të përgjithshme dhe apostolike

Fjala *Kishë* kupton ata që janë thirrur si një po-pull i veçantë për të kryer një detyrë të caktuar. Kisha e krishterë është asambleja e popullit të zgjedhur të Perëndisë, e thirrur për të mbajtur fja-lën e Tij dhe për të bërë punën dhe vullnetin e Tij në botë dhe në mbretërinë qiellore.

Në Shkrimin e Shenjtë Kisha quhet Trupi i Krishtit (Romanët 12; I Kor. 10, 12; Kolosianët 1) dhe Nusja e Krishtit (Efesianët 5; Zbulesa 21). Gjithashtu, quhet edhe Tempulli i Perëndisë së gjallë (Efesianët 2; I Ptr. 2) dhe "shtylla dhe mburoja e së Vërtetës" (I Tim. 3:15).

*Një Kishë*

Kisha është një, sepse Perëndia është një dhe se-pse Krishti dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë janë një. Mund të jetë vetëm një Kishë dhe jo shumë. Dhe kjo një Kishë, meqenëse uniteti i saj varet në Perëndinë, Krishtin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë, kurrë nuk duhet të jetë e ndarë. Kështu, sipas doktrinës orthodho-kse, Kisha është e pandarë, Kisha është e padukshme; njerëzit mund të jenë brenda apo jashtë, por ata nuk mund ta ndajnë atë.

Sipas mësimit orthodhoks, uniteti i Kishës është uniteti i lirë i njeriut në të vërtetën dhe në dashurinë e Perëndisë. Një unitet i tillë nuk është themeluar nga ndonjë autoritet njerëzor apo fuqi juridike, por nga vetë Perëndia. Në masën që nje-rëzit janë në të vërtetën dhe dashurinë e Perëndisë, ata janë anëtarë të Kishës së Tij.

Të krishterët orthodhoksë besojnë që në Kishën historike orthodhokse ekziston mundësia e plotë e pjesëmarrjes totale në Kishën e Perëndisë dhe që vetëm mëkatet dhe rrugët e gabuara njerëzore (herezitë) i nxjerrin njerëzit jashtë këtij uniteti. Në grupet e krishtera joorthodhokse, orthodhoksët mendojnë që janë disa doktrina të gabuara, që ndryshojnë sipas grupeve dhe që, nëse këto pra-nohen e ndiqen nga njerëzit, do të jenë një pengesë për unitetin e tyre të përkryer me Perëndinë dhe kështu do të shkatërrojnë unitetin e vërtetë të Kishës (p.sh. doktrina e papatit në Kishën Katolike).

Brënda unitetit të Kishës, njeriu është njeriu i vërtetë, është ai për çfarë u krijua të jetë dhe mund të rritet në jetën hyjnore në kungim me Perëndinë, me anë të Krishtit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Uniteti i Kishës nuk prishet nga koha dhe hapësira dhe nuk kufizohet vetëm tek të gjallët që rrojnë mbi dhe. Uniteti i Kishës është uniteti i Trinisë së Lu-muruar dhe i gjithë atyre që jetojnë me Perëndinë; engjëjt e shenjtëruar, të drejtët që kanë ndërruar jetë; dhe ata që rrojnë mbi dhe sipas porosive të Krishtit dhe fuqisë së Shpirtit të Shenjtë.

*Kishë të Shenjtë*

Kisha është e *Shenjtë*, sepse Perëndia është i shenjtë dhe sepse Krishti dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë janë të shenjtë. Shenjtëria e Kishës yjen nga Pe-rëndia. Anëtarët e Kishës janë të shenjtë në masën që ata jetojnë në kungim me Perëndinë. Brenda kishës tokësore, njerëzit marrin pjesë në shenjtërinë e Perëndisë. Mëkati dhe gabimi i ndaj-në ata prej kësaj shenjtërie hyjnore, si dhe prej unitetit hyjnor. Kështu, anëtarët tokësorë dhe institucionet e Kishës, nuk mund të identifikohen si të tillë, me Kishën si të shenjtë.

Besimi dhe jeta e Kishës në tokë shprehet në doktrinat e saj, misteret, shkrimet, shërbesat dhe shenjtorët, të cilët mbajnë unitetin esencial të Ki-shës dhe që mund të pohohen me siguri, si "të shenjta" për shkak të pranisë dhe veprimit të Perëndisë në ato.

*Kishë e Përgjithshme*

Kisha është, gjithashtu, e Përgjithshme për shkak të lidhjes së saj me Perëndinë, Krishtin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Fjala e përgjithshme (në gre-qisht katholikin) do të thotë e plotë, e tërë, e gjithë, që nuk i mungon asgjë. Vetëm Perëndia është i plotë dhe realiteti total; vetëm në Perën-dinë nuk mungon asgjë.

Disa herë përgjithshmëria e Kishës është kuptuar në kuptimin e universalitetit të Kishës në tërë hapësirën e kohën. Ndonëse është e vërtetë që Kisha është universale - për tërë njerëzit, në të gjitha kohët e në të gjitha vendet - ky universalitet nuk është kuptimi real i termit "katholikin - e përgjith-shme" kur përdoret për të përcaktuar Kishën. Ky term që u përdor për të përkufizuar Kishën (qysh në dekadat e para të shekullit të dytë) ishte më tepër një përkufizim i cilësisë se sa i sasisë. Duke e quajtur Kishën "të përgjithshme" do të thotë të përkufizosh si është ajo, d.m.th. e tërë dhe e plo-të, që përfshin gjithçka, dhe ku nuk mungon asgjë.

Edhe më përpara se Kisha të përhapej në tërë botën, ajo ishte përkufizuar si e Përgjithshme. Kisha fillestare e apostujve në Jerusalem, kishat e her-shme në Antioki, Efes, Korinth ose Romë ishin të përgjithshme. Këto ishin të përgjithshme - siç është sot çdo kishë orthodhokse - sepse asnjë gjë esenciale nuk u mungonte atyre për të qenë Kisha e vërtetë e Krishtit. Vetë Perëndia është zbuluar i plotë dhe është i pranishëm në çdo Kishë, me anë të Krishtit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë, duke vepruar në komunitetin lokal të besimtarëve me doktrinën e saj apostolike, shërbesën (hierarkinë) dhe miste-ret, duke mos dashur asgjë shtesë që të mund të marrë pjesë plotësisht në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë.

Prandaj, për të besuar në Kishën si të përgjith-shme, duhet shprehur bindja që plotësia e Perë-ndisë është e pranishme në Kishë dhe që asaj nuk i mungon asgjë nga "jeta e bollshme", që Krishti i jep botës në Shpirtin (Joan 10:10). Duhet pohuar që Kisha është me të vërtetë *"të mbushurit (plotësia) e atij që mbush të gjitha në të gjitha"* (Efesianët 1:23; gjithashtu Kolosianët 2:10).

*Kishë Apostolike*

Flala *apostolike* përshkruan atë që ka një mision, atë që është "dërguar" të kryejë një detyrë.

Krishti dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë janë "apostolikë", se-pse që të dy janë dërguar nga Ati në Botë. Jo ve-tëm që përmendet shumë herë në Shkrimin që Krishti është dërguar nga Ati, dhe Shpirti është dërguar me anë të Krishtit prej Atit, por gjitha-shtu, thuhet haptazi që Krishti është *"apostulli... i rrëfimit tonë" (Hebrejtë 3:1).*

Ashtu si Krishti u dërgua nga Perëndia, ashtu edhe Krishti Vetë zgjodhi dhe dërgoi apostujt e Tij. *"Ashtu si Ati më ka dërguar mua, edhe unë ju dërgoj juve... merrni Shpirtin e Shenjtë"*, u tha Krishti i ngjallur nxënësve të Tij. Kështu, apostujt shkuan në tërë botën, duke u bërë themeli i parë i Kishës së krishterë.

Në këtë kuptim Kisha është quajtur apostolike: Së pari, ajo është ndërtuar mbi Krishtin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë të dërguar nga Perëndia mbi apostujt, të cilët ishin dërguar nga Krishti, mbushur me Shpirtin e Shenjtë; dhe së dyti, Kisha në anëtarët e saj tokësorë është vetë e dërguar nga Perëndia, për të dëshmuar për Mbretërinë e Tij, për të mbajtur fjalën e Tij dhe për të bërë punët dhe vullnetin e Tij në këtë botë.

Të krishterët orthodhoksë besojnë në Kishën ashtu siç besojnë në Perëndinë, në Krishtin dhe në Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Besimi në Kishën është pjesë e pohimit të besimit të besimtarëve të krishterë. Kisha është në vetvete një objekt besimi si rea-liteti hyjnor i Mbretërisë së Perëndisë dhënë nje-rëzve nga Krishti dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë; komuniteti hyjnor i themeluar nga Krishti, kundër së cilës *"dyert e ferrit nuk do të kenë fuqi" (Matheu 16:18).*

Kisha dhe besimi në Kishën, është një element themelor i doktrinës dhe jetës së krishterë. Pa Kishën, si një realitet hyjnor, mistik, shpirtëror dhe me jetën në misteret, në mes të botës së rënë dhe mëkatare, nuk mund të ketë kungim të plotë dhe të përkryer me Perëndinë. Kisha është dhu-ratë e Perëndisë në botë. Ajo është dhurata e shpëtimit, e njohurisë dhe e ndriçimit, e faljes së mëkateve dhe e fitores mbi errësirën dhe vdekjen. Ajo është dhurata e kungimit me Perëndinë, me anë të Krishtit dhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Kjo dhu-ratë është totalisht, një herë e përgjithmonë, pa rezerva nga ana e Perëndisë. Ajo mbetet përgjith-monë, deri në mbarim të kohës: e pathyeshme dhe e pamposhtur. Njerëzit mund të mëkatojnë dhe të luftojnë kundër Kishës, besimtarët mund të largo-hen e të ndahen nga kisha, por Kisha vetë, *"shtylla dhe mburoja e së vërtetës" (I Tim. 3:15)* mbetet përgjithmonë.

...(Perëndia) *i vuri të gjitha nën këmbët e tij (Krishtit), edhe e bëri atë krye mbi të gjitha në kishë, e cila është trupi i atij, të mbushurit e atij që mbush të gjitha mbi të gjitha.

...sepse me anë të atij kemi ...të hyrët me një Frymë te Ati. Prandaj s'jemi më të huaj e të jashtëm, por bashkëqytetarë të she-njtorëve e shtëpiakë të Perëndisë; Sepse u ndërtuat mbi themelin e apostujve e të pro-fetëve, ku guri i çipit është Krishti; mbi të cilin tërë ndërtesa e lidhur dhe e përmble-dhur rritet në tempull të shenjtëruar mbi Zotin; mbi të cilin edhe ju jeni ndërtuar bashkë që të rrijë Perëndia me anë të Shpirtit.

...Krishti e deshi kishën dhe dha veten e tij për atë, që ta shenjtërojë, duke e pastruar atë me anë të larjes së ujit, me anë të fja-lës; që ta nxjerrë atë përpara vetes së tij ki-shë të lavdëruar, pa njollë e pa rrudha apo ndonjë gjë të këtillë, por që të jetë e shenjtëruar dhe pa të metë... Ky është një Mister i Madh... Krishti dhe Kisha... (Efesianët 1:21-23; 2:19-22; 5:25-32).*

----------


## Albo

*MISTERET* 

Pohoj një pagëzim për ndjesën e mëkateve

Mënyra e hyrjes në Kishën e krishterë është me anë të Pagëzimit *në emrin e Atit dhe të Birit dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë (Matheu 28:19, Ungjilli në shërbesën e Pagëzimit në Kishën Orthodhokse)*.

*Pagëzimi* si fjalë, do të thotë zhytje në ujë. Ai praktikohej në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe madje edhe në disa fe pagane, si shenjë e vdekjes dhe e rilindjes. Kështu, Joan Pagëzori pagëzonte si shenjë për një jetë të re dhe *pendim*, që literalisht, do të thotë një ndryshim i mendjes, dhe kështu ndryshim i dëshirave dhe veprimeve, për t'u përgatitur për ardhjen e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë në Krishtin.

Në Kishë, kuptimi i *Pagëzimit* është vdekja dhe rilindja në Krishtin. Ai është përvoja personale e Pashkës për çdo njeri, mundësia reale për të vdekur dhe për *"të rilindur" (Joan 3:3)*.

*A nuk e dini, se sa u pagëzuam me Krishtin, më vdekjen e tij u pagëzuam. U varrosëm pra bashkë me anën e pagëzimit, për vdckjen; që siç u ngjall Krishti prej së vdekurish me lavdin e Atit, ashtu edhe ne të ecim me jetë të re. Sepse, nëse u bëmë pje-sëtarë në shembëllesën e vdekjes së tij, do të bëhemi pjesëtarë në ngjalljen e tij (Romanët 6:3-5; Apostulli i Shërbesës së Pagëzimit, Shih gjithashtu Kolosianët 2:12; 3:1).*

Eksperienca e pagëzimit është përvoja themelore e krishterë, eshtë kushti fillestar për tërë jetën e kri-shterë. Çdo gjë në Kishë e ka origjinën dhe për-mbajtjen në pagëzimin, sepse çdo gjë në Kishë bu-ron dhe jeton prej ngjalljes së Krishtit. Kështu, pagëzimi pasohet nga "vula e Shpirtit të Shenjtë," misteri i mirosjes i cili është eksperienca personale e Rushajeve (Pentekostisë). Përmbushja dhe plotësimi i këtyre mistereve themelore të krishtera, është misteri i Kungimit Hyjnor me Perëndinë, në Meshën Hyjnore të Kishës.

Vetëm personat që i janë zotuar Krishtit në Kishën Orthodhokse me anë të Pagëzimit dhe Mirosjes, mund të ofrojnë dhe të marrin Kungatën e Shenjtë në Kishën Orthodhokse. Kungata e Shenjtë është Kungimi Hyjnor. Si e tillë nuk është thjesht një "mjet shenjtërimi" për besimtarët e ve-çantë, nuk është një mjet me anë të të cilit persona privatë fitojnë "kungimin" me Perëndinë, sipas ndërgjegjeve, besimeve apo praktikave të tyre private. Kungimi është më tepër një veprim tërë-përfshirës i Kungimit Hyjnor të shumë personave, që kanë të njëjtin besim, të njëjtën shpresë, të njëjtin pagëzim. Ai është veprimi i përbashkët i shumë personave, që kanë një mendje, një zemër, një gojë, në shërbim të një Perëndie e Zoti, në një Krisht dhe në një Shpirt të Shenjtë.

Të marrësh pjesë në Kungimin Hyjnor në Kishën Orthodhokse do të thotë të identifikosh vetveten plotësisht me tërë anëtarët e besimit orthodhoks, të gjallë e të vdekur; dhe të identifikosh vetveten plotësisht me çdo aspekt të Kishës Orthodhokse: historinë e saj, sinodet, kanonet dhe dogmat. Kjo do të thotë "të marrësh mbi vetvete" përgjegjësinë direkte dhe konkrete për çdo njeri dhe çdo gjë që ka lidhje me traditën orthodhokse dhe të prakti-kosh përgjegjësinë për jetën e përditëshme të Kishës Orthodhokse.

Duke hyrë në "Kungimin Hyjnor" të Kishës Orthodhokse me anë të Pagëzimit dhe Mirosjes, personi jeton sipas jetës së Kishës në të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme. Ai është para së gjithash besnik me doktrinën dhe disiplinën e Kishës, me anë të kungimit besnik me hierarkinë e Kishës, të cilët janë ata anëtarë të Trupit, që me anë të misterit të priftërisë janë përgjegjës për mësimin dhe praktikat e kishës; imazhet e mistereve të identitetit të Kishës, në tërë vendet dhe kohërat. Kur dikush hyn në bashkësinë e martesës, që sipas mësimit të Jisu Krishtit është një bashkim përgjithmonë i një burri dhe i një gruaje, ky bashkim shenjtërohet dhe bëhet i përjetshëm dhe hyjnor në misterin e Martesës në Kishë. Kur dikush vuan apo është i sëmurë, ai "le të thërrasë priftërinjtë e Kishës" dhe "le të luten mbi atë dhe le ta lyejnë me vaj në emërin e Zotit" në misterin e Vajimit të Shenjtë (Efqelinë) (Shih Jakovi 5:14). Kur ndonjëri mëkaton dhe largohet nga jeta e Kishës, ai kthehet në "Kungimin e Shenjtë" të komunitetit hyjnor, me anë të misterit të rrëfimit dhe pendesës. Dhe kur dikush vdes, ai kthehet tek Krijuesi i tij në mes të Kishës, me lutjet e ndërmjetimet e vëllezërve dhe motrave besimtare në Krishtin dhe në Shpirtin. Kështu e tërë jeta e besimtarit është jetuar në tokë me Kishën, si një jetë e plotë dhe e re në Vetë Perëndinë. Kisha, e cila është prania mistike e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë, nuk është e kësaj bote (Shih V. II, *Adhurimi*).

Pohimi i "një pagëzimi për ndjesën e mëkateve", është kështu pohimi i rinimit total të jetës së dhë-në njerëzve në kishë, sepse Krishti është ngjallur.
*
Në se u ngjallët bashkë me Krishtin, kër-koni ato që janë lart, ku Krishti është ulur në të djathtë të Perëndisë. Kini ndër mend ato që janë lart, jo ato që janë në tokë. Sepse vdiqët, edhe jeta juaj është fshehur me Krishtin te Perëndia. Kur të shfaqet Krishti, jeta jonë, atëherë edhe ju bashkë me atë do të shfaqeni me lavdi (Kolosianët 3:1-4).*

Kështu, në Kishë tërë jeta është ajo që fillon me rilindjen në pagëzim, jeta "e fshehur bashkë me Krishtin te Perëndia." Tërë misteret e Kishës së Krishterë përmbahen në këtë jetë të re. Çdo gjë në Kishë yjen nga uji i pagëzimit: ndjesa e mëkateve dhe jeta e amëshuar.

----------


## Albo

*Jeta e Amëshuar*

Pres ngjalljen e të vdekurve.
Dhe jetën e ardhshme të amëshuar.

Kisha Orthodhokse nuk beson vetëm thjesht në pavdekësinë e shpirtit dhe në mirësinë dhe shpëti-min përfundimtar të vetëm realitetit shpirtëror. Duke ndjekur Shkrimin e Shenjtë, të krishterët or-thodhoksë besojnë në mirësinë e trupit njerëzor dhe të gjithë krijimit material e fizik. Kështu, në besimin në ngjalljen e jetës së amshuar, Kisha Or-thodhokse nuk pret ndonjë "tjetër botë" për shpë-timin, por këtë botë kaq të dashur nga Perëndia, të ringjallur dhe të lavdëruar prej Tij, dhe të mbushur nga vetë prania e Tij hyjnore.

Në fund të kohës, Perëndia do të zbulojë praninë e Tij dhe do të mbushë tërë krijimin me Vetveten. Për ata që e duan Atë, do të jetë parajsë. Për ata që e urrejnë atë, do të jetë ferr. Dhe tërë krijimi fizik, së bashku me të drejtët, do të gëzohet e do të ngazëllohet në ardhjen e Tij.

*Shkretëtira dhe vendet e vetmuara do të gëzohen; shkretëtira do të ngazëllohet dhe do të lulëzojë me bollëk (Isaia 35:1).*

*Dhe ja Unë krijoj qiej të rinj e një tokë të re thotë Zoti, dhe gjërat e mëparshme nuk do të kujtohen dhe as do të përmenden. Por gëzohu dhe ngazëllohu përgjithmonë në ato që Unë krijoj, sepse ja Unë krijoj Jeruzalemin, një ngazëllim dhe popullin e tij, një gëzim (Isaia 65:17-18).*

Vizionet e profetëve dhe të apostujve të krishterë rreth gjërave që do vijnë janë të njëjtë:

*Edhe pashë një qiell të ri dhe një tokë të re; sepse qielli i parë dhe toka e parë shkoi; edhe deti nuk është më. Edhe (unë Joani) pashë qytetin e shenjtëruar, Jerusalemin e ri, duke zbritur prej qiellit nga Perëndia, që ishte bërë gati posi nuse e stolisur për burrin e saj. Edhe dëgjova një zë të madh nga qielli që thoshte: "Ja tenda e Perëndisë bashkë me njerëzit, edhe do të rrijë bashkë me ata, edhe ata do të jenë populli i tij, edhe Perëndia vetë do të jetë bashkë me ata Perëndi i atyreve. Edhe (Perëndia) do të fshijë çdo lot nga sytë e atyre, edhe vdekja nuk do të jetë më; as vaj, as të bërtirura, as dhembje nuk do të ketë më, sepse të më-parshmet shkuan" (Zbulesa 21:1-4).*

Kur Mbretëria e Perëndisë do të mbushë tërë kriji-min, të gjitha gjërat do të bëhen të reja. Kjo botë do të jetë përsëri ajo parajsë, për të cilën u krijua fillimisht. Kjo është doktrina orthodhokse për de-stinacionin përfundimtar të njeriut dhe universit.

Megjithatë, disa herë është debatuar, nëse kjo botë do të shkatërrohet krejtësisht dhe Perëndia do të krijojë çdo gjë të re "nga hiçi", në një krijim të dy-të. Ata që mbështesin këtë opinion mbështeten në një pjesë të letrës së dytë të Shën Pietrit:

*Edhe dita e Zotit do të vijë posi vjedhës na-tën; në të cilën qiejt do të shkojnë me kri-smë, dhe elementet do të treten me zjarr, edhe dheu dhe punërat që janë në të do të digjen tej për tej (II Pietri 3:10).*

Meqenëse Shkrimi kurrë nuk flet për një "krijim të dytë" dhe meqenëse është dëshmuar vazhdimisht që Perëndia e do botën që Ai ka krijuar dhe bën gjithçka që mundet ta shpëtojë atë, Tradita Or-thodhokse kurrë nuk i interpreton këto pjesë, si dëshmi për asgjësimin e krijimit të Perëndisë. Ajo i interpreton këto pjesë si një metaforë për katastrofen e madhe që krijimi do të pësojë, duke përfshirë madje edhe të drejtët, me qëllim që gji-thçka të pastrohet, të lahet, të bëhet e përkryer dhe të shpëtohet. Ajo mëson gjithashtu që ka një "zjarr të amëshuar" për të pabesët. Por në çdo rast "prova me zjarr" që "shkatërron të pabesët" në asnjë mënyrë nuk është kuptuar nga Orthodhoksia në kuptimin që krijimi është dënuar me shkatë-rrimin total, dhe përbuzur nga Zoti i dashur, i cili e krijoi dhe e quajti atë *"shumë të mirë" (Gjeneza 1:31; gjithashtu I Korinthianët 3:13-15; Hebrejtë 12:25-29; Isaia 66; Zbulesa 20-22)*.

----------

